# Snowflake Hype Thread + Random General Discussion!



## Hamilton

I just saw them labeled under someone's avatar below their bells. Is it some sort of winter thing? Please explain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

<- Look they're under mine too.


----------



## mintellect

Everyone has one. I'm assuming they're currency to buy a Christmas exclusive item, like the Embers were.


----------



## Hamilton

I suspected as much. How does one go about obtaining them?


----------



## mintellect

I don't know, I'm assuming it'll be announced soon.


----------



## Nightmares

OMFG OMFG SO EXCITED 

MODS MODS THANK YOU


----------



## Hamilton

I guess that it'll be a pretty *COOL* announcement! I'm so sorry.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## teto

I'm *FROZEN* in anticipation!

Can we just say puns now? Pretty please?


----------



## Hamilton

If the mods don't get too *CHILLED* by the spam!

But seriously. I'm just going to leave this for snowflake speculation/ information.


----------



## RainCrossing

Christmas is summer for me, it's extremely strange to see snow anyway ;-;.


----------



## Shimmer

Ahhhhh this Christmas event seems to be really ice

x3


----------



## teto

Better hope it doesn't get too *HEATED*- oh wait


----------



## piske

Delishush said:


> Better hope it doesn't get too *HEATED*- oh wait



NICE *high fives*


----------



## teto

P e o n y said:


> NICE *high fives*



totally radawsical dudebro!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Oh yas winter pun time  

I'm just *SHIVERING* with excitement! Was that a bad pun? Did it not make sense? I'm so sorry lol


----------



## Hamilton

Oh, come on, let's keep the discussion nice and *SUNNY*, Ok?


----------



## teto

I don't know. Things might get a little *FROSTY*.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

chocotaco13 said:


> Oh, come on, let's keep the discussion nice and *SUNNY*, Ok?



Oh all right, all right...I guess it's better to keep this discussion *HOT*.


----------



## Hamilton

Well the weather's all confused now. I hope it doesn't start to get *WINDED* by all of these stupid puns!


----------



## teto

Pfft, it's not as if this puns are *RAINING* on anyone's parade!


----------



## Hamilton

These puns are *BLOWING ME AWAY!*


----------



## piske

Amazing. All of them.


----------



## teto

Pfft, it's not as if these puns are *RAINING* on anyone's parade--- wait i posted this twice whoopsies


----------



## Hamilton

Seriously. We need to stop now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

chocotaco13 said:


> Well the weather's all confused now. I hope it doesn't start to get *WINDED* by all of these stupid puns!



You got that right. Next thing you know, we might as well all get *BLOWN* away because of these crazy puns.

EDIT: DANG IT I GOT NINJA'D


----------



## teto

chocotaco13 said:


> Seriously. We need to stop now.



Someone isn't feeling very *ICE* today! D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Delishush said:


> Someone isn't feeling very *ICE* today! D:



NICE! And yeah, totally agree with you. I guess chocotaco13 is having a *STORMY* day, eh?


----------



## Hamilton

I'm sure your post quality is going *DOWN THE DRAIN* because of all these puns.


----------



## teto

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm sure your post quality is going *DOWN THE DRAIN* because of all these puns.



It was already rather *CLOUDY* beforehand anyway!


----------



## tae

you people.


----------



## Hamilton

I've created a *HURRICANE*of terrible puns. Someone needs to help!


----------



## Justin

I'm glad you guys are having fun aha

oops i forgot a pun HOLD ON IM THINKING


----------



## Dawnpiplup

taesaek said:


> you people.



(Lol)
------
Jeez, feeling a little *STORMY* today, aren't we? (Come on all you lurkers, join in on the fun! ^-^)


----------



## teto

We've already passed the *CALM* before the *STORM*!


----------



## Vizionari

They're most likely for the event, can't wait x3


----------



## milkyi

y'all killed me with these puns


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Woo, more lurkers! Things are getting pretty *INTENSE*. Idk if I did that pun right...


----------



## Heyden

Thank god we dont have to use TBT, id go broke lol
Cant wait to see the events and such


----------



## teto

P o c k y said:


> y'all killed me with these puns



You've got to admit they're pretty *ICE* though, huh?


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Omg the lag because of puns XD


----------



## teto

We've attracted a *STORM* of lurkers! Things are really *FIRING* up, eh?


----------



## jiny

these puns are ice


----------



## Hamilton

Yeah, I've got to admit, these puns are super *SLICK*.


----------



## teto

Sugarella said:


> these puns are ice



It makes me feel all *WARM* inside knowing people enjoy our puns!


----------



## Heyden

EVERYONE CHECK THE SHOP
buy me lights thx


----------



## King Dorado

this Accumulation of puns has Precipitated a Flood of bad jokes...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sugarella said:


> these puns are ice



OH YAS SUGARELLA JOINED IN ON THE *PUN*! Haha, not _fun,_ but _pun_...I ruined the weather puns didn't I


----------



## Blizzard

Someone calm me down. I want to catch snowflakes. Whatever it is I'm beyond excited!!!!!


----------



## jiny

wow these puns. i need to _*COOL*_ down!


----------



## teto

I must admit that the *HEAT* of these puns is *COOLING* down!


----------



## King Dorado

Haydenn said:


> EVERYONE CHECK THE SHOP



my goodness- they've got oranges... and pears!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Haydenn said:


> EVERYONE CHECK THE SHOP
> buy me lights thx



OMG THE MODS RESTOCKED WHILE WE DID OUR PUN JOKES


----------



## jiny

Dawnpiplup said:


> OMG THE MODS RESTOCKED WHILE WE DID OUR PUN JOKES



did they really?


----------



## King Dorado

these puns deserve a Frosty reception...


----------



## Hamilton

I think we've reached the *EYE OF THE STORM*. Nobody can think of any more stupid weather puns. xD


----------



## teto

Now, now, let's not get too *HEATED* up about it...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sugarella said:


> did they really?



Yes, they did.  I think some stuff are still in stock rn! ...I'm too cheap to buy anything from the shop atm XD, just saving my bells for now...


----------



## Shimmer

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yes, they did.  I think some stuff are still in stock rn! ...I'm too cheap to buy anything from the shop atm XD, just saving my bells for now...



What did they restock? I don't see anything new? o:


----------



## jiny

Dawnpiplup said:


> Yes, they did.  I think some stuff are still in stock rn! ...I'm too cheap to buy anything from the shop atm XD, just saving my bells for now...



Everything's out of stock now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> What did they restock? I don't see anything new? o:



Me either, it looks the same to me.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Enough is enough, just let it go.

(hey that's winter-themed pun!)


----------



## teto

But what did they have in stock?
I can't believe they restocked while we were having all this *PUN*!
im sorry


----------



## Hamilton

Frozen was 2 years ago. Luckily, *THE COLD NEVER BOTHERED ME ANYWAYS*.


----------



## King Dorado

these puns about cold weather add up to Absolute Zero, if you ask me...


----------



## Heyden

nothing was restocked
lmao so gullible


----------



## jiny

Frozen got old a long time ago, just *let it go*.


----------



## teto

Haydenn said:


> nothing was restocked
> lmao so gullible



foiled again!
Why, that wasn't very *PUNNY*!
im sorry


----------



## JeffreyAC

Haydenn said:


> nothing was restocked
> lmao so gullible



Not funny, I almost fell from my chair


----------



## King Dorado

its Christmastide.  Yule all be sorry for these naughty puns...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Shimmer said:


> What did they restock? I don't see anything new? o:



They restocked the Pear, Orange, Tasty Cake, and December Birthstone didn't they?  unless I'm mistaken. And I just checked rn, they still have those collectibles!


----------



## teto

Dawnpiplup said:


> They restocked the Pear, Orange, Tasty Cake, and December Birthstone didn't they?  unless I'm mistaken. And I just checked rn, they still have those collectibles!



Those are unlimited stock!


----------



## Hamilton

Haydenn just loves to *ACID RAIN* on the parade.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Delishush said:


> Those are unlimited stock!



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

...sorry guys


----------



## teto

I'm overcome by a *TSUNAMI* of emotions! How could you, Haydenn?


----------



## Dawnpiplup

chocotaco13 said:


> Haydenn just loves to *ACID RAIN* on the parade.



The *CHILLY ATMOSPHERE* was also my fault.


----------



## Hamilton

I'm going to bed. I hope this thread doesn't get too*WEATHERED* by puns!


----------



## JeffreyAC

Dawnpiplup said:


> They restocked the Pear, Orange, Tasty Cake, and December Birthstone didn't they?  unless I'm mistaken. And I just checked rn, they still have those collectibles!



I froze  for a second when I thought I missed the restock.


----------



## Shimmer

I love you guys for these puns. XD


----------



## Araie

Oh my god, pun city. -Flips table-
Anyways, I knew the event would start this weekend! Yes! Can't wait for them to release the announcement!


----------



## King Dorado

Araie said:


> Oh my god, pun city. -Flips table-
> Anyways, I knew the event would start this weekend! Yes! Can't wait for them to release the announcement!



don't flake out...


----------



## Vizionari

This was like the Easter event with all the egg puns except replaced with winter ones


----------



## Araie

King Dad said:


> don't flake out...



I got nothin'. I'm no good at making bad puns. But my god.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

It is amazing how we filled the last 8 pages of this thread with puns...

Anyways guys, I'm off to sleep! Hope you'll stay *COOL* without me


----------



## Araie

Vizionari said:


> This was like the Easter event with all the egg puns except replaced with winter ones



Oh, I remember reading the thread for Easter! They were SO bad..


----------



## King Dorado

some of these wintry puns were bad, but some did sleigh me!


----------



## piske

The leaf next to the bulletin board has been grayed out for a while now, so I'm thinking that means they're editing it? I wanna know what the event is already! :>


----------



## jiny

P e o n y said:


> The leaf next to the bulletin board has been grayed out for a while now, so I'm thinking that means they're editing it? I wanna know what the event is already! :>



the gray leaf means you've already read all the threads in that board.


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> the gray leaf means you've already read all the threads in that board.



Ohhh haha, the more you know xD Thanks Sugarella~~~


----------



## Araie

Well, someone had to do it.


----------



## King Dorado

I hope something happens soon, i need to go on a beer run before the store closes...


----------



## Heyden

King Dad said:


> I hope something happens soon, i need to go on a beer run before the store closes...



you're an adult?


----------



## piske

Haydenn said:


> you're an adult?



LOOOL!!! There are dozens of us, DOZENS!!!!! ;>


----------



## Araie

Haydenn said:


> you're an adult?



Seems kinda obvious to me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Plz don't do contests only just like fire festival (Is that what its called?), I won't get them because I didn't have the talent to do the 3 contests in the fire festival.


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Plz don't do contests only just like fire festival (Is that what its called?), I won't get them because I didn't have the talent to do the 3 contests in the fire festival.



That's what they did for the last two events, so you may be out of luck. I'm honestly not sure though. I've only been here for two events..


----------



## Mariah

Paperboy012305 said:


> Plz don't do contests only just like fire festival (Is that what its called?), I won't get them because I didn't have the talent to do the 3 contests in the fire festival.



Oh gee, I can't wait to not enter a writing contest, art contest, or collectible creation contest.


----------



## Goth

Mariah said:


> Oh gee, I can't wait to not enter a writing contest, art contest, or collectible creation contest.



ikr some originality here lelelel

when you have no skills in life


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> Plz don't do contests only just like fire festival (Is that what its called?), I won't get them because I didn't have the talent to do the 3 contests in the fire festival.



well you're out of luck


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, that seems disappointing. If they only did one that I could do, there's *"no"* way I could get at least ONE snowflake. 

(And yes, I didn't pun, don't chuck me with snowballs just because I didn't..... I did it didn't I?)


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, that seems disappointing. If they only did one that I could do, there's *"no"* way I could get at least ONE snowflake.
> 
> (And yes, I didn't pun, don't chuck me with snowballs just because I didn't..... I did it didn't I?)



Well, I'm pretty sure they're not going to do a collectible contest, considering they did one last event. I mean, hopefully they don't do one.


----------



## Heyden

Justin said:


> I'm glad you guys are having fun aha
> 
> oops i forgot a pun HOLD ON IM THINKING



still waiting for the pun ;(
idc about the event i just want ur pun


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Winter egg hunt pls. Forget the snowflakes


----------



## JeffreyAC

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Winter egg hunt pls. Forget the snowflakes



Snowflakes hunt? Like change the pointer to a net (is that possible?)


----------



## Paperboy012305

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Winter egg hunt pls. Forget the snowflakes


EGG HUNT! I love EGG HUNT! (Plz do it next year, I beg of ye!)


----------



## Hermione Granger

Has anyone used this pun?






Forgot to add that I am quite intrigued by the upcoming event! I hope it's a good one.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I missed it when it was *SNOWING* puns.

The snowflakes though sound interesting! Can't wait to see what it'll be!


----------



## King Dorado

i reckon jingle's shop gonna be taken over by Snowmam...


----------



## sej

I can't wait for the event! 
I can't think of a pun oops


----------



## sock

THE PUNS OMG

*Little ole me over here wishing my brain could possibly be active but nope*


----------



## teto

NO
YOU STOPPED PUNNING! D:


----------



## Hamilton

Life isn't all about puns, you have to *SOAK IN* the experience!


----------



## teto

These puns seem to be coming in *WAVES*, don't they?


----------



## King Dorado

ouch, that one was the polar opposite of what we were looking for...


----------



## teto

Sorry, my puns seem to be getting a bit of a *FROSTY* reception!


----------



## The cub servant

You guys need to stop this *STORM* of puns!


----------



## teto

Things are just *HEATING* up, baby!


----------



## Hamilton

No need to get *FIRED* up about puns.


----------



## King Dorado

it's been tough sledding for those trying to come up with winter puns so far..


----------



## teto

We won't *SLIP* up just yet!


----------



## King Dorado

i expect the mods will give everyone the cold shoulder over this spamming...


----------



## teto

I'm sure they'll be *ICE* to us!


----------



## King Dorado

oh they'll be frigid towards us...


----------



## teto

I'm sure they won't get too *HEATED* up about it!


----------



## King Dorado

I'd have a better time if these puns had rime.


----------



## teto

I must admit these puns are *CLOUDING* my head..


----------



## Dinosaurz

OMG JUST NOTICED THEM WHAT


----------



## King Dorado

Delishush said:


> I must admit these puns are *CLOUDING* my head..




that's no excuse- you're skating on thin ice...


----------



## teto

...i have no puns for that

oh my


----------



## Dinosaurz

Just let it _go_
Okay sorry that was terrible


----------



## teto

I can't! These puns are *CHILLING* me to the bone!


----------



## GalacticGhost

As soon as I saw the snowflakes I was like 'AAAAAAHHHHH CHRISTMAS EVENT HYYYYPE'

I'm sure the event will be really *COOL*!

And wow, this thread is a lot of *PUN*!


----------



## teto

Join in the *PUN*!

You won't be dissa*PUN*ted!
im sorry


----------



## sej

I can't wait for the event! It will be *COOL!*
I hope that hasn't been used before xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

I snow these puns are terrible


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> I snow these puns are terrible



You're just going to have to let it _*SNOW*_


----------



## teto

You guys need to *CHILL* out! The puns'll get better!


----------



## GalacticGhost

Yep, I just *SNOW* these puns are going to get better!


----------



## teto

It's as if the puns have been *FROZEN!*! Where is everyone?


----------



## GalacticGhost

Yeah, where has everyone *SCONE*? (idc if that's not a winter pun. IT'S STILL A PUN OK)

Maybe the *FIRE* these puns had has *COOLED DOWN*.


----------



## King Dorado

SuperStar2361 said:


> Yep, I just *SNOW* these puns are going to get better!



Juneau they better!


----------



## teto

Ugh, we're going to start a *FLAME* war with all these puns!


----------



## GalacticGhost

Well, if we do, at least this *FLAME* war will be a *METTATON* of *PUN*.


----------



## teto

SuperStar2361 said:


> Well, if we do, at least this *FLAME* war will be a *METTATON* of *PUN*.



Why, it's gonna be *SANSATIONAL!* I bet nobody's gonna have a *BAD TIME!*


----------



## GalacticGhost

These puns are filling me with *DETERMINATION*.

Or would it actually be *DETEMMIENATION*?


----------



## teto

It smells like we're making a *METTATON* of puns. People are getting *DUNKED* in them!

okay the last one was terrible but whatever


----------



## King Dorado

I dont know what you guys are talking about, so alaska simple question:  what are you guys talking about??


----------



## teto

King Dad said:


> I dont know what you guys are talking about, so alaska simple question:  what are you guys talking about??



we're just rambling on about undertale now we should get back to those *BONE-CHILLING* (ohi papyrus) weather puns!


----------



## GalacticGhost

But what if we make *SNOW* many weather puns that we end up getting *SNOWED IN*?


----------



## cIementine

i don't snow what's up with that. seems a bit flaky if you ask me.
it'll probably be something cool; the staff know how to sleigh when it comes to events.


----------



## teto

This new announcement is sure to cause an *EARTHQUAKE* on TBT!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Not even lying these puns are snow bad...


----------



## teto

You've gotta *CHILL*!


----------



## Nightmares

Are you guys still going xD


----------



## GalacticGhost

L CocoaBean said:


> Are you guys still going xD



Yep, we're still going with these *SANSATIONAL* winter/weather/Undertale/whatever else puns!


----------



## teto

*PURPLE IS BETTER THAN BLUE*


----------



## Nightmares

TINA WAS HERE A SECOND AGO

QUICK HIDE


----------



## teto

She just wants to join in on the *PUN*!


----------



## Nightmares

//walks out


----------



## sej

L CocoaBean said:


> TINA WAS HERE A SECOND AGO
> 
> QUICK HIDE



I WANT THEM TO ANNOUNCE IT ALREADY THEY ARE TEASING US xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> I WANT THEM TO ANNOUNCE IT ALREADY THEY ARE TEASING US xD



IKR
Tina was here for like 30 minutes guys


----------



## teto

They're probably *PUN*ishing us for all these puns.


----------



## Nightmares

PLEASE ANNOUNCE IT SOON


----------



## sej

L CocoaBean said:


> PLEASE ANNOUNCE IT SOON



I can't wait any longer xD


----------



## piske

Sej said:


> I can't wait any longer xD



I went to bed hoping the announcement would go up overnight xD I hope it's soon too :>


----------



## Nightmares

Me neither agh


----------



## sej

P e o n y said:


> I went to bed hoping the announcement would go up overnight xD I hope it's soon too :>



Same xD
All that happened where these snowflakes aha

It's okay because I can be here all day lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

YAS I need this Christmas announcement!
I thought it would be late next week but hopefully it's this week!


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> YAS I need this Christmas announcement!
> I thought it would be late next week but hopefully it's this week!



I think they will announce it later on today!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> I think they will announce it later on today!



It better be!
I want a direct with a restock


----------



## cIementine

maybe there'll be a christmas direct.
not too fussed about a restock, but my heart is set on collecting snowflakes.


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> It better be!
> I want a direct with a restock



Tbh I don't think there is going to be a direct, just the event.
We had a direct not long ago.


----------



## teto

You stopped punning.
I is dissapoint.


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Tbh I don't think there is going to be a direct, just the event.
> We had a direct not long ago.



there'll most likely be one huge thread announcing the event and festivities similar to a direct.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> there'll most likely be one huge thread announcing the event and festivities similar to a direct.



I hope so! 
Omgggg I am so excited ahhhh


----------



## Dinosaurz

I want a direct because I need a restock *criez*


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> I hope so!
> Omgggg I am so excited ahhhh



me too. i suck at events because i always collect like 2 tickets or whatever and then give up. this year i strive for this year's equivalent of the white feather.


----------



## Nightmares

What's a direct?


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> What's a direct?



those huge threads called 'bell tree directs' that contain tons of information about updates.


----------



## sej

L CocoaBean said:


> What's a direct?



Where they announce restocks etc


----------



## Nightmares

Oh I see


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> me too. i suck at events because i always collect like 2 tickets or whatever and then give up. this year i strive for this year's equivalent of the white feather.



Yaaasss go for ittt <3


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> me too. i suck at events because i always collect like 2 tickets or whatever and then give up. this year i strive for this year's equivalent of the white feather.



same here lmao.


----------



## sej

I am saving these snowflakes when I get them to get something big I am not spending them as soon as I get enough for the cheapest thing like I do every year xD


----------



## Nightmares

What do you do with them?


----------



## teto

I'm gonna make an effort and then give up halfway through!


----------



## piske

Sej said:


> I am saving these snowflakes when I get them to get something big I am not spending them as soon as I get enough for the cheapest thing like I do every year xD



So, maybe this is if off-topic, but since I wasn't here for the previous events (I saw Easter and some fire thing mentioned...) - how do these usually work? I just thought the idea of a snowflake "currency" was super adorable and got all excited about that haha. I hope there's some sort of collectible though...?


----------



## cIementine

P e o n y said:


> So, maybe this is if off-topic, but since I wasn't here for the previous events (I saw Easter and some fire thing mentioned...) - how do these usually work? I just thought the idea of a snowflake "currency" was super adorable and got all excited about that haha. I hope there's some sort of collectible though...?



hi! in most events, there are contests or games you can enter. you get the currency (in this case, snowflakes) for entering and other things and in the shop, you'll be able to buy stuff using this, including irl items and collectibles.


----------



## teto

P e o n y said:


> So, maybe this is if off-topic, but since I wasn't here for the previous events (I saw Easter and some fire thing mentioned...) - how do these usually work? I just thought the idea of a snowflake "currency" was super adorable and got all excited about that haha. I hope there's some sort of collectible though...?



They probably work like the embers in the fire festival. I remember those giving people little flames on their names and they had an orange colour I think?
So it's probably going to do something along those lines.


----------



## sej

P e o n y said:


> So, maybe this is if off-topic, but since I wasn't here for the previous events (I saw Easter and some fire thing mentioned...) - how do these usually work? I just thought the idea of a snowflake "currency" was super adorable and got all excited about that haha. I hope there's some sort of collectible though...?



Well, in previous events, we had tickets and eggs etc and we had to find them/earn them and you can spend them on special collectibles that are in the events. That's how people got feathers, from the fair with their tickets.


----------



## Nightmares

SOUNDS AWESOME


----------



## piske

AHHH I SEE NOWWWWW! :> Thank you everyone! That just makes me even more excited!!! I hope I can do whatever the contests are!!! please dear god no drawing/art contests


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tree decoration contest is my prediction.
Or a snowman contest


----------



## piske

StarryWolf said:


> Tree decoration contest is my prediction.
> Or a snowman contest



Oh snap, well I will lose for sure then ahaha. I have a mini tree so it's kind of hard to decorate xD also, all of the snow melted where I live so... *cries*


----------



## sej

JUSTIN IS ONLINE 
xD


----------



## cIementine

i have two trees that i decorated but no snow here in the uk.
ohhh, this could be it!


----------



## Dinosaurz

OMG
PLEASE HAPPEN NOW


----------



## gingerbread

ooo
hype x100


----------



## sej

Omg guys get hyped
*crosses fingers*
Please happen ahhhh


----------



## Dinosaurz

JUSTIN IS VIEWING SHOP
Just saying


----------



## cIementine

this is the most festive i've felt
my heart just grew ten sizes
i'm the grinch


----------



## sej

Guys I think it's going up really soon because Justin and Tina keep on viewing threads xD


----------



## cIementine

ah
this event is
_justin time_


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> ah
> this event is
> _justin time_



Noo! The puns are back!


----------



## teto

YES! THE PUNS ARE BACK!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I asked Justin about it and he sent me a lemon :Oo


----------



## sej

Delishush said:


> YES! THE PUNS ARE BACK!



Nooo!

Guys I am so excited ahhh

It's funny how I can get so happy over pixels on a screen xD 
But it is so fun ahhh


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> I asked Justin about it and he sent me a lemon :Oo



lemon collectible confirmed


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> I asked Justin about it and he sent me a lemon :Oo



A lemon means everything

GUYS IT WILL BE SOON xD


----------



## teto

I'm so ready for this


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> A lemon means everything
> 
> GUYS IT WILL BE SOON xD



He replied then said its not a yes
But he could be bluffing!


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> He replied then said its not a yes
> But he could be bluffing!



He is just tricking you


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> He is just tricking you


Yeah! Let's do this together


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> He replied then said its not a yes
> But he could be bluffing!



he just crushed our festive dreams
:'^(


----------



## Dinosaurz

Yeah let's stalk the mods


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> he just crushed our festive dreams
> :'^(



Ikr I was getting too excited


----------



## teto

If any collectibles restock I'm gonna flip because i'm kinda low on tbt qq


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm the collectables restock I'm gonna buy them all


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah let's stalk the mods



every post you make
every rule you break
every thread you view, everything that's new,
i'll be watching you

- my festive message to jubs.


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah let's stalk the mods



I'm all in for it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

JUSTINS WATCHING OHH


----------



## sej

They are teasing us, Justin keeps on going onto this thread xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Well he was for like a second

- - - Post Merge - - -

Justin and Tina!


----------



## sej

They are both here omg xD


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Well he was for like a second
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Justin and Tina!


No, he still is.. spooky.


----------



## teto

oooh we can see you


----------



## cIementine

mr and mrs. claus are present


----------



## Justin

pumpkins said:


> every post you make
> every rule you break
> every thread you view, everything that's new,
> i'll be watching you
> 
> - my festive message to jubs.



merry christmas to you too


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> merry christmas to you too



SENPAI
I'm inpatient please


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> merry christmas to you too



thanks, you're on the good list!


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> SENPAI
> I'm inpatient please



I am more then impatient xD


----------



## teto

ah forget it if collectibles restock I'm just gonna buy whatever I can and leave it at that pfft


----------



## sej

Justin is using his admin powers(the admin control panel xD)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> Justin is using his admin powers(the admin control panel xD)



Yup
We shall stalk them till they give us the Christmas event xD


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Justin is using his admin powers(the admin control panel xD)



wow, running the forum and organising christmas? jubs is one busy man.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> wow, running the forum and organising christmas? jubs is one busy man.



Yep


----------



## teto

I'm still sad there's no more puns


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> I'm still sad there's no more puns



Yeah, it all snows away now


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> wow, running the forum and organising christmas? jubs is one busy man.



Off-topic again, but how did he get that nickname? It's funny :>


----------



## sej

Idk if Justin has gone offline he has been using his admin powers for 10 minutes now xD


----------



## cIementine

Delishush said:


> I'm still sad there's no more puns



brace your elves, i'm sure there'll be more


----------



## teto

And people thought there was snow more!


----------



## cIementine

Delishush said:


> And people thought there was snow more!



this thread is so crowded, i'm feeling a bit _claus_trophobic


----------



## Acruoxil

I read the first three pages and almost though it was reddit.

Curious about the snowflakes though.


----------



## GalacticGhost

What?! The pun *FLAME* war *COOLED DOWN*?


----------



## teto

you guys are really punny

you're all _rein_dear to my heart.


----------



## piske

SuperStar2361 said:


> What?! The pun *FLAME* war *COOLED DOWN*?



Yeah, it went legit for a while...but now the HEAT is back on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sej

Justin is offline
//cries


----------



## teto

I feel a *STORM* is coming.


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Justin is offline
> //cries



he's only gone to contact his elves.
don't worry.


----------



## sej

So has tina
I have lost all hope

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> he's only gone to contact his elves.
> don't worry.



I hope so

- - - Post Merge - - -

He is back okay I'm fine xD


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> So has tina
> I have lost all hope
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He is back okay I'm fine xD



you have a serious case of jubs withdrawal syndrome


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> you have a serious case of jubs withdrawal syndrome



I know it's serious


----------



## teto

Tina's watching us


----------



## piske

Delishush said:


> Tina's watching us



Yes, and probably cringing hardcore haha xD


----------



## Nightmares

Lmao I don't like it when the mods lurk


----------



## cIementine

P e o n y said:


> Yes, and probably cringing hardcore haha xD



mrs claus is disappointed in our impatience. we're on the naughty list.


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> mrs claus is disappointed in our impatience. we're on the naughty list.



Awww boo. Our collectible is a lump of coal :<


----------



## teto

i don't care i just need this event
help


----------



## cIementine

P e o n y said:


> Awww boo. Our collectible is a lump of coal :<



a lump of coal
empty stocking
burning tree

bad member collectibles


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> a lump of coal
> empty stocking
> burning tree
> 
> bad member collectibles



Haha OMG that would actually be hilarious


----------



## teto

burning tree would actually look pretty cool
i mean, very bad, but very cool


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> mrs claus is disappointed in our impatience. we're on the naughty list.



Oh no


----------



## piske

I want the burning tree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cIementine

Delishush said:


> burning tree would actually look pretty cool
> i mean, very bad, but very cool



we had spellectibles, now for rebellectibles


----------



## sej

I have never been so excited for an event before why am I so excited


----------



## teto

If this turns into a thing i will laugh so hard


----------



## sej

Delishush said:


> If this turns into a thing i will laugh so hard



Omg ikr xD


----------



## piske

Can I just say that this thread has been a lot of fun???? xD


----------



## teto

the puns were the best part


----------



## cIementine

P e o n y said:


> Can I just say that this thread has been a lot of fun???? xD



one of my favourite things about events is just chatting nonsense with you guys on threads lmao


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> one of my favourite things about events is just chatting nonsense with you guys on threads lmao



Same xD
I love the hype leading up to it!


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> one of my favourite things about events is just chatting nonsense with you guys on threads lmao



Yah, it's been super *CHILL* OHHHH no I didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## sej

THE FRONT PAGE HAS CHANGED YAASSS


----------



## cIementine

looking great!


----------



## N e s s

AH

WHAT DID THEY DO TO THE BANNER


----------



## GalacticGhost

OMG

THE BANNER

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

SO *COOL*!


----------



## cIementine

now it's the jingle bell tree forums


----------



## piske

JINGLE ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sej

SuperStar2361 said:


> OMG
> 
> THE BANNER
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> SO *COOL*!



That pun is so overused but I love it! xDD


----------



## cIementine

SuperStar2361 said:


> SO *COOL*!



oh snow you didn't


----------



## Araie

Oh, just came back on! The banner looks awesome!


----------



## cIementine

i think jubs may be updating shop. interesting.


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Oh, just came back on! The banner looks awesome!



You've missed a lot of amazing terrible puns too, because I know you like those ahaha xD


----------



## gingerbread

oh wow, I was away for a second and the banner has changed o: nice.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> i think jubs may be updating shop. interesting.



Omg xD


----------



## Justin

pumpkins said:


> i think jubs may be updating shop. interesting.



Am I ever not


----------



## teto

he's watching us


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Am I ever not



true.


----------



## teto

now tina is too


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Am I ever not



What xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

OMG JONGLE


----------



## cIementine

we're about 8% ready for the tbt christmas event


----------



## Dinosaurz

OMG JINGLE AND SNOWMEN WHAT


----------



## teto

jongle bills!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> jongle bills!



Lol
ITS HAPPENING SOON


----------



## cIementine

jengle balls


----------



## Dinosaurz

JONGLE for LIFE


----------



## piske

ehmehgerd jerngle berls!


----------



## teto

jongle plis gif me prisants fo krismus!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jongle bells, jongle all the way


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Omg yas jingle and snowman WOOOO!


----------



## cIementine

it only makes sense the event is made today.
12 days until christmas. 12 days of tbt christmas event? 
petition for partridge in a pear tree collectible


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> it only makes sense the event is made today.
> 12 days until christmas. 12 days of tbt christmas event?
> petition for partridge in a pear tree collectible


Yeah maybe 
That's a good idea


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> it only makes sense the event is made today.
> 12 days until christmas. 12 days of tbt christmas event?
> petition for partridge in a pear tree collectible



pls no more petitions


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> it only makes sense the event is made today.
> 12 days until christmas. 12 days of tbt christmas event?
> petition for partridge in a pear tree collectible



-photoshops one of the bird villagers into a pear tree- 
can i get my new collectible yet


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> pls no more petitions



jk god no


----------



## Dinosaurz

I mean not the partridge in a tree
How about a _cartridge _ in a tree
Okay il stop


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> I mean not the partridge in a tree
> How about a _cartridge _ in a tree
> Okay il stop



/claps 
:'^)


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> I mean not the partridge in a tree
> How about a _cartridge _ in a tree
> Okay il stop



and a cartridge in a 3-D!
(s xl)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> and a cartridge in a 3-D!
> (s xl)



OHHH snap
We need to make a song about that


----------



## sej

Justin and Tina are stalking us


----------



## Dawnpiplup

StarryWolf said:


> I mean not the partridge in a tree
> How about a _cartridge _ in a tree
> Okay il stop



Lol mate, nicely done not

Omg Justin and Tina are here mocking us...I can't wait for the ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## cIementine

on the first day of christmas nintendo gave to me
some consoles including a wii


----------



## teto

on the second day of christmas nintendo gave to me 
two tortimer doves
and some consoles including a wii


----------



## Dinosaurz

On the first day of christmas jingle gave to me, a cardrige in a 3-ds
On the second day of Christmas jingle gave to me, two cute mii's
On the third day of Christmas jingle gave to me, three pear collectables


----------



## gingerbread

psst. justin is creating a thread.


----------



## cIementine

omg


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Oh yas guys, instead of trying to do puns now, can we keep on going with songs? Like one person says on the first day of Christmas (insert words here), then another person says on the second say of Christmas (insert words here)...I really wanna start a holiday carol on this thread


----------



## teto

time to PANIC


----------



## cIementine

mariah carey collectible is coming


----------



## sej

On the first day of christmas the mods gave to me, some pixels on a screen
On the second day of christmas the mods gave to me, some fake money to spend


----------



## piske

gingerbread said:


> psst. justin is creating a thread.



How can you tell? :O


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh yas guys, instead of trying to do puns now, can we keep on going with songs? Like one person says on the first day of Christmas (insert words here), then another person says on the second say of Christmas (insert words here)...I really wanna start a holiday carol on this thread



Okie
1st is a cartridge in a 3D's


----------



## Dawnpiplup

gingerbread said:


> psst. justin is creating a thread.



Omg yas


----------



## cIementine

on the fifth day of christmas drake gave to me
5 hotline blings


----------



## gingerbread

P e o n y said:


> How can you tell? :O



it said under his current activity on his profile


----------



## piske

gingerbread said:


> it said under his current activity on his profile



Ahhh, got it :> Thanks!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

StarryWolf said:


> Okie
> 1st is a cartridge in a 3D's



On the second day of Christmas the mods gave to me
Lots of money and a HHD cartridge


----------



## teto

12 K.K's Sliding
11 Mii's Crying
10 Tortimer's Leaping
9  Isabelle's dancing
8 Turnips Rotting
7 Ducks-A-Swimming
6 Villagers Sleeping
5 Play Coins
4 Console Birds
3 French Wii's
2 Tortimer Doves
1 AND A CARTRIDGE IN A 3-D


----------



## sej

I have been stalking this thread for over an hour xD


----------



## Nightmares

NEW BANNER OMFG


----------



## Dinosaurz

I've been stalking the website and this thread for, forever


----------



## teto

I did the whole song for you yay me


----------



## cIementine

this thread was made for stalking
and that's just what we'll do
this thread was made for stalking
and i'm going to stalk you

- second festive message for jubs <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

This event HAS to be soon right?
Like really soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mods give us collectables
-message to the mods


----------



## Dawnpiplup

StarryWolf said:


> I've been stalking the website and this thread for, forever



Aren't we all? And hey, looks like the mods aren't stalking this thread anymore! They must be doing something productive for the Holiday event on TBT!


----------



## teto

animal crossing
that's what we do
you seem to like it
but we think it's poo
and all the the pooosts
there's quite a fewww
i don't know why the forum's so popular
what the heck did theyyy dooo?

WEEE AREN'T THE CHAMPIONS
OF THE WOOOORRRRLD


----------



## gingerbread

I should really be doing some work lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

WAIT
jingle must be in town now! Cause he's here in the banner, so jingle is back and in the thread about jingle it said he will be back so that= THREAD COMING OUT NOW


----------



## teto

OH MY GOODNESS
CONFIRMED


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> OH MY GOODNESS
> CONFIRMED



HELL YEAH 
WOO


----------



## Dawnpiplup

StarryWolf said:


> WAIT
> jingle must be in town now! Cause he's here in the banner, so jingle is back and in the thread about jingle it said he will be back so that= THREAD COMING OUT NOW



OMG WHAT?! Yes yes yes yes yas Jingle woo hoo!


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> I should really be doing some work lmao



should be revising lmao


----------



## teto

4 PLAAAY COOOINS


----------



## piske

gingerbread said:


> I should really be doing some work lmao



haha totes, I need to clean up my apt but I'm just sittin' here..... xD


----------



## cIementine

jingle makes me tingle


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> jingle makes me tingle



i thought you typed tinkle for a minute there

...naughty me


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> should be revising lmao



I should be doing some homework but this is way more important


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jubs, my body is ready
For this event


----------



## teto

am i the only one who doesn't have any homework or anything to do?
i feel happy


----------



## gingerbread

lmao look at all of us procrastinating together
what a lovely festive experience


----------



## cIementine

is jingle single?
cause I wanna mingle.


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> is jingle single?
> cause I wanna mingle.



Omg your killing me
Stap it


----------



## teto

christmas is a time for procrastination


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> is jingle single?
> cause I wanna mingle.



w0w keep it in ur pants


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Since Jingle is in town...This calls for some celebration dancing. 



Spoiler: It's go time


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> Omg your killing me
> Stap it



jingle likes to wingle with his soul mate chris cringle


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> jingle likes to wingle with his soul mate chris cringle



Jingle likes to fiddle with his widdle
Wow tmi


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> jingle likes to wingle with his soul mate chris cringle



stop
i caNT BREATHE


----------



## jiny

juses what happened when i was gone??


----------



## strawberrywine

Spoiler


----------



## piske

pumpkins is oc ahaha xD


----------



## sej

Guys you are ruining Jingle


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> juses what happened when i was gone??



insanity xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> juses what happened when i was gone??



EVERYTHING HAPPEND


----------



## teto

jingle was already ruined


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina is still editing a post, which she has been doing forever.
So I think she may be holding a tree contest or something


----------



## teto

squeee


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin and Tina keep "viewing" a thread we can't see.
So the proof is too much, it's happening today


----------



## jiny

omfg can we stop ruining jingle 

my city folk memories are done


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> Justin and Tina keep "viewing" a thread we can't see.
> So the proof is too much, it's happening today



Or it could go up tomorrow


----------



## Dinosaurz

All the proof we have:
Jingle banner
Snowflakes under profiles
Tina and Justin keep editing posts
Tina and Justin are viewing a unavailable to see post
Justin keeps viewing shop, possible with some new collectables.

I know many of you know but it's for newbs/easier access


----------



## jiny

Sej said:


> Or it could go up tomorrow



Or it could go up today


----------



## teto

But I want to BELIEVE it's today


----------



## cIementine

all the jingle ladies


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> all the jingle ladies



oh put your hooves up


----------



## Nightmares

How the hell has Jingle got that much TBT


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> How the hell has Jingle got that much TBT



It's Christmas miracle


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> It's Christmas miricle



It's Christmas miracle*


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> It's Christmas miricle



or collectibles


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> It's Christmas miracle*



I edited it lol


----------



## sej

L CocoaBean said:


> How the hell has Jingle got that much TBT



Oh my good god


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> It's Christmas miracle*



OML


----------



## strawberrywine

Sugarella said:


> It's Christmas miracle*



*It's a Christmas miracle


----------



## Dinosaurz

White Claw said:


> *It's a Christmas miracle



Ohh burn


----------



## teto

too much christmas and miracles.


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> I edited it lol



because i corrected you


----------



## cIementine

Sugarella said:


> because i corrected you



*Because I corrected you


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> because i corrected you



Noo...
I just had to goodle how to spell it because I have dislexia and auto correct wouldn't auto correct it


----------



## teto

tina's watching us again is she done editing yet


----------



## gingerbread

gingerbread said:


> I should really be doing some work lmao



fixed it  I'm working side by side with TBT now. woo


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> because i corrected you



Y U BEIN ANNOYING GTFO


----------



## jiny

Delishush said:


> tina's watching us again is she done editing yet



maybe 
maybe not




L CocoaBean said:


> Y U BEIN ANNOYING GTFO



wtf i didn't even do anything to you

also i should be working on a science project lel


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> maybe
> maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf i didn't even do anything to you
> 
> also i should be working on a science project lel



I never said you did.....?


----------



## sej

Justin has been viewing the bell tree forums for 14 mins I am getting sad


----------



## Nightmares

SHES GONE


----------



## jiny

Sej said:


> Justin has been viewing the bell tree forums for 14 mins I am getting sad



aren't we all


----------



## tearypastel

thought i'd finally post instead of stalking you guys
the hype is real


----------



## teto

don't loose hope
things'll get a metta*ton* better (if anyone gets that cookie 4 u)


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> I never said you did.....?



shhhh calm down everyone, we should be spreading Christmas cheer
by singing loud for all to hear


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> I never said you did.....?



well then why are you telling me to gtfo


----------



## Dinosaurz

tearypastel said:


> thought i'd finally post instead of stalking you guys
> the hype is real



Eww creepy stalker
FALALALALA
Deck the halls with jingles guts


----------



## jiny

Delishush said:


> don't loose hope
> things'll get a metta*ton* better (if anyone gets that cookie 4 u)



i get it 
give me a cookie


----------



## teto

cookie 4 u


----------



## Nightmares

I'm doing my Spanish speaking test tomorrow - I haven't even revised what I'm going to say.


----------



## sej

Justin is offline cri


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Justin is offline cri



it's ok he's just summoning the reindeer

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> I'm doing my Spanish speaking test tomorrow - I haven't even revised what I'm going to say.



same except mine's in French.


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> well then why are you telling me to gtfo



Because you're being sorta irritating ;-;


----------



## jiny

Delishush said:


> cookie 4 u



thank you

anyways justin is offline now and tina is viewing a thread i can't seee


----------



## teto

everyone has tests and stuff this week and i'm just sitting here like ''lol casual week 4 me''


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> it's ok he's just summoning the reindeer
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> same except mine's in French.



I hope


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> Because you're being sorta irritating ;-;



guys don't be such scrooges


----------



## Dinosaurz

NOO HE WENT OFFLINE
well we just have to wait... Another 3 hours


----------



## teto

eat some humbugs and dance, children


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> NOO HE WENT OFFLINE
> well we just have to wait... Another 3 hours



//cries


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> it's ok he's just summoning the reindeer
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> same except mine's in French.



Jadore le mesuire ce tu jamapelle

That means 'merry Christmas'.


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> guys don't be such scrooges







Mwhahaha I'm evil


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> NOO HE WENT OFFLINE
> well we just have to wait... Another 3 hours



are you kidding me omg
i have no patience anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> guys don't be such scrooges



yeah listen to pumpkins


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> Jadore le mesuire ce tu jamapelle
> 
> That means 'merry Christmas'.



you're the best at French!!!1!


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> Mwhahaha I'm evil



holy im dead


----------



## strawberrywine

Done decorating the tree 


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> are you kidding me omg
> i have no patience anymore
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah listen to pumpkins



Be nice then m9


----------



## Dinosaurz

JUSTINS back on!
Il probably get a warning now whoops


----------



## teto

justin's here he's back


----------



## jiny

justin we see you


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> NOO HE WENT OFFLINE
> well we just have to wait... Another 3 hours



He is back online now


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> you're the best at French!!!1!



Yeah, I grew up there. ^.^


----------



## Mimi Cheems

aye justin whats shakin bacon


----------



## Justin

Sej said:


> Justin is offline cri



sorry TBT doesn't track photoshop activity


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> sorry TBT doesn't track photoshop activity



PHOTOSHOP?
WHAT
I need deets jubs


----------



## Mimi Cheems

ooo my stepmom bought me orange juice
 //parties


----------



## jiny

Justin said:


> sorry TBT doesn't track *photoshop* activity



what could this mean??


----------



## Justin

L CocoaBean said:


> How the hell has Jingle got that much TBT



Jingle makin' that mad Christmas Lights bank.


----------



## Nightmares

J-JUSTIN-SENPAI....!


----------



## teto

there's just a whole crew of people that have been posting here for like an hour or two
we have problems and we need help


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Jingle makin' that mad Christmas Lights bank.



Ooo
Tell him to make more collectables and he get more money


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> Ooo
> Tell him to make more collectables and he get more money



wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## tearypastel

Sugarella said:


> what could this mean??



we're getting a photoshop collectible


----------



## Nightmares

Justin said:


> Jingle makin' that mad Christmas Lights bank.



Lmao of course xD


----------



## jiny

tearypastel said:


> we're getting a photoshop collectible



that's cool
i probably won't be able to get it though


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> sorry TBT doesn't track photoshop activity



Oooh photoshop keep talking


----------



## tearypastel

Sugarella said:


> that's cool
> i probably won't be able to get it though



gonna be like 25k for xmas


----------



## piske

Delishush said:


> there's just a whole crew of people that have been posting here for like an hour or two
> we have problems and we need help



The first step is admitting the problem xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

P e o n y said:


> The first step is admitting the problem xD



What problem? I ain't got a problem..


----------



## teto

P e o n y said:


> The first step is admitting the problem xD



the problem is jiiingleee
and you know this event


----------



## Nightmares

So many lurkers right now xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

The stalking is real


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> So many lurkers right now xD



there's only 9 viewing

- - - Post Merge - - -

but yeah that's a lot


----------



## teto

psssh creeps


----------



## piske

Haha I was so joking! I've posted here a bunch tooooo :>


----------



## Nightmares

There was 11 before aha


----------



## sej

I can't wait any longer help


----------



## Dinosaurz

12 now


----------



## teto

it's k just eat a humbug and dance


----------



## Nightmares

MEL, CEE: TALK, DON'T STALK.


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> 12 now



No 9


----------



## Dinosaurz

I bet the mods are massively trolling us and nothing is happening all holiday lmao


----------



## teto

no 8


----------



## jiny

now it's 9 again


----------



## strawberrywine

tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG


Spoiler


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> I bet the mods are massively trolling us and nothing is happening all holiday lmao



if that happens i will cry 
and then laugh
and then be very angry because i wasted a day of my life on tbt waiting for an event that didn't exist lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

Noo Tina's gone


----------



## jiny

White Claw said:


> tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG I am so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

White Claw said:


> tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oh my god


----------



## teto

White Claw said:


> tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG
> 
> 
> Spoiler



CANFURMED111


----------



## Dinosaurz

White Claw said:


> tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ohhh
ITS REAL


----------



## Nightmares

White Claw said:


> tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OH MY GOSH THATS SO COOOL
I WAHNT EET


----------



## jiny

NEW COLLECTIBLE CUNFIRMED??44??

MAYBE!!11!!

lol i really hope they do make one though


----------



## tearypastel

White Claw said:


> tHE NEW PHOTOSHOP COLLECTIBLE HAS BEEN LEAKED OMFG
> 
> 
> Spoiler



beautiful


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> Noo Tina's gone



Nuuuu


----------



## jiny

wow 16 viewing now

- - - Post Merge - - -

now 14


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> NEW COLLECTIBLE CUNFIRMED??44??
> 
> MAYBE!!11!!
> 
> lol i really hope they do make one though



I-I CAN'T FIND THE PS ONE IN THE SHOP????


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> I-I CAN'T FIND THE PS ONE IN THE SHOP????



maybe it's not there yet!?????


----------



## Nightmares

17


----------



## Dinosaurz

15


----------



## Mimi Cheems

13 XD


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> maybe it's not there yet!?????



Maybe! I hope its not too expensive!!!


----------



## jiny

still 14

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Maybe! I hope its not too expensive!!!



i hope so too


----------



## Nightmares

17 again


----------



## Dinosaurz

Why's can't it come up now I can't wait


----------



## teto

13


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> still 14
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i hope so too



Would you like to donate towards my fund for it? >?<

- - - Post Merge - - -

7??????


----------



## tearypastel

bet it's gonna post on the hour


----------



## jiny

aw it went down to 7 viewing


----------



## Dinosaurz

This thread is so big
HURRY UP AHH


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> This thread is so big
> HURRY UP AHH



lmao this was just a question thread
now look at it


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm currently listening to Christmas music WAITING AH


----------



## strawberrywine

rocking the new wallpaper!!


Spoiler


----------



## Dinosaurz

White Claw said:


> rocking the new wallpaper!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



YASS
Let's all pray to jubs


----------



## Mimi Cheems

hey justin wassup lmao 
 he sees you when ur talkin
 he knows when ur awake lurkin
he knows how many infractions u have
 so be good
for justins sake 
 oooh xD


----------



## jiny

White Claw said:


> rocking the new wallpaper!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i love it


----------



## sej

GUYS JUST THINK
If it wasn't going to be today jubs would of said so it is comfirmed


----------



## jiny

he's viewing again omfggggg


----------



## tearypastel

White Claw said:


> rocking the new wallpaper!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



dedication at it's finest


----------



## Dinosaurz

Papyrus said:


> hey justin wassup lmao
> he sees you when ur talkin
> he knows when ur awake lurkin
> he knows how many infractions u have
> so be good
> for justins sake
> oooh xD



I don't think I even know how many I have
I get used to it after a while


----------



## Nightmares

JUSTIN-SENPAI IS HERE AGAIN...!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

justin senpai marry me 
 i need to go get my orange juice tho
im tired asf


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Perhaps if we would be more merry, then Justin and all the Mods and Jingle might give us our holiday event sooner!


----------



## LilD

If it oj from plastic bottle you won't need to leave PC anymore when ur done


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> justin senpai marry me
> i need to go get my orange juice tho
> im tired asf



Justin is mine >: (

Go marry Jeremy


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dawnpiplup said:


> Perhaps if we would be more merry, then Justin and all the Mods and Jingle might give us our holiday event sooner!



HOE HOE HOE EVERYONE

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Justin is mine >: (
> 
> Go marry Jeremy


Can I have Murray?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

yeaaaaaaaah let's be more merry
 but i'll be more merry after i marry justin, so merry christmas everyone, i'm married to my merry husband justin lmao


----------



## strawberrywine

HOLY CRAP GUYS CHECK THE SHOP, THE LETTERS HAVE BEEN RESTOCKED!!!! I BOUGHT 3 AHHH


----------



## Mimi Cheems

but lani i thought u liked sparro


----------



## Dinosaurz

White Claw said:


> HOLY CRAP GUYS CHECK THE SHOP, THE LETTERS HAVE BEEN RESTOCKED!!!! I BOUGHT 3 AHHH



Lol yeah and a unicorn and a flying pig restocked


----------



## tearypastel

Papyrus said:


> yeaaaaaaaah let's be more merry
> but i'll be more merry after i marry justin, so merry christmas everyone, i'm married to my merry husband justin lmao



gurl your siggy is changing every second i love it


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i hate you white claw you nearly gave me a heart attack lmao


----------



## sej

Mine is better


Spoiler


----------



## tearypastel

StarryWolf said:


> Lol yeah and a unicorn and a flying pig restocked



and old tbt collectibles from 2006 too


----------



## teto

well i actually legit fell off my seat when i saw that post in my attempt to buy one
thank u for the back injury


----------



## Nightmares

StarryWolf said:


> HOE HOE HOE EVERYONE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Can I have Murray?



Yeah, no one wants him.

jk


----------



## LilD

You dirty liar! I had a mini stroke just then


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> but lani i thought u liked sparro



I do but Justin is just a lil bit better


----------



## jiny

my mom is being so mean rite now


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i know what has been restocked tho



Spoiler


----------



## teto

no srsly my back is freaking ahhh
;~;


----------



## cIementine

Justin is on shop again


----------



## Goth

everybody is so excited for the event and I'm like ***** calm down


----------



## strawberrywine

Delishush said:


> no srsly my back is freaking ahhh
> ;~;



im sry, I'll donate u 1 btb 4 ur troubles!!


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> I do but Justin is just a lil bit better



do you even like kawaiilotus


----------



## cIementine

L o t t i e said:


> everybody is so excited for the event and I'm like ***** calm down



GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED MY OVARIES EXPLODED ASDFGHJKL <33333


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> Justin is on shop again



He is updating it for sure


----------



## teto

White Claw said:


> im sry, I'll donate u 1 btb 4 ur troubles!!



such generosity
much kindness

my back is still dead though


----------



## Goth

pumpkins said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED MY OVARIES EXPLODED ASDFGHJKL <33333



me everyday


----------



## tsantsa

Papyrus said:


> i know what has been restocked tho
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158443



omfg mel i sentu that selfie in confidence i didnt expect you to post it i've lost all trust in you now.


----------



## cIementine

L o t t i e said:


> me everyday



how many ovaries do you have


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED MY OVARIES EXPLODED ASDFGHJKL <33333



holy
gurl see a doctor


----------



## sej

Justin updated the shop there is a photoshop collectible!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## Goth

I don't think there will be a restock


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> do you even like kawaiilotus



Nope


----------



## Dinosaurz

L o t t i e said:


> I don't think there will be a restock



Don't say that
There will there HAS TO BE


----------



## cIementine

there are 3 hammers restocked!!


----------



## teto

Sej said:


> Justin updated the shop there is a photoshop collectible!!!!!!!!1!



much legit11 so real1! i am very pleased wif colectible1!1


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> Nope



then why tf did you marry her

anyways, justin could be buying a collectible like how we do??


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> Don't say that
> There will there HAS TO BE



restocks don't happen this often though


----------



## cIementine

Sugarella said:


> then why tf did you marry her
> 
> anyways, justin could be buying a collectible like how we do??



if he was updating it, we wouldn't be allowed on it.


----------



## tearypastel

pumpkins said:


> there are 3 hammers restocked!!


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> if he was updating it, we wouldn't be allowed on it.



yeah duh

anyway justin is viewing again


----------



## teto

justin's back


----------



## Goth

more like hoe hoe hoe murray pallymas


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> then why tf did you marry her
> 
> anyways, justin could be buying a collectible like how we do??



I'm joking bab


----------



## Hermione Granger

To all you who keep saying restocks have happened 


Spoiler











sorry if you don't get it.


----------



## jiny

he's gone again

i checked his profile and he's viewing admin control panel


----------



## sej

I can't wait any longer bye


----------



## teto

but if u guys keep saying ''OMG ___ is restocked'' it's just gonna turn into The Boy who Cried Wolf
once it actually restocks someone'll be like ''OMGERSH RESTERCK" and everyone else will be like ''psh sure whatever fam'' when it's legit
ur so naughty kiddies no presents from sandy claws


----------



## strawberrywine

there's a secret in booker's corrections oml!! see 4 ur self guys


----------



## jiny

Delishush said:


> but if u guys keep saying ''OMG ___ is restocked'' it's just gonna turn into The Boy who Cried Wolf
> once it actually restocks someone'll be like ''OMGERSH RESTERCK" and everyone else will be like ''psh sure whatever fam'' when it's legit
> ur so naughty kiddies no presents from sandy claws



that's what i was going to say


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> but if u guys keep saying ''OMG ___ is restocked'' it's just gonna turn into The Boy who Cried Wolf
> once it actually restocks someone'll be like ''OMGERSH RESTERCK" and everyone else will be like ''psh sure whatever fam'' when it's legit
> ur so naughty kiddies no presents from sandy claws



But I ain't naughty
JUSTIN QUICKLY POST THAT THERE WAS A RESTOCK


----------



## cIementine

Delishush said:


> but if u guys keep saying ''OMG ___ is restocked'' it's just gonna turn into The Boy who Cried Wolf
> once it actually restocks someone'll be like ''OMGERSH RESTERCK" and everyone else will be like ''psh sure whatever fam'' when it's legit
> ur so naughty kiddies no presents from sandy claws



if I spotted a restock no one else would be knowing. i'd just steal everything and return to my evil lair.


----------



## jiny

he's gone again!!11!!!


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> if I spotted a restock no one else would be knowing. i'd just steal everything and return to my evil lair.



i thought we were frindz 
cri


----------



## tearypastel

White Claw said:


> there's a secret in booker's corrections oml!! see 4 ur self guys



yet again,


----------



## Goth

why so many people on this thread


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> if I spotted a restock no one else would be knowing. i'd just steal everything and return to my evil lair.



TBH exact same I wouldn't tell anyone


----------



## LilD

I got a cake


----------



## Nightmares

I'm gonna tell Justin how I feel about him >///<


----------



## strawberrywine

HOLY CRAP I MISSED THE CHOCOLATE CAKES


----------



## Mimi Cheems

WHAT THE F-----


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can we ban white claw plz justin


----------



## jiny

OMG NO


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> I'm gonna tell Justin how I feel about him >///<



you can't seduce santa that easily


----------



## Dinosaurz

Papyrus said:


> WHAT THE F-----



Huh? You ok


----------



## jiny

IM SO MAD I MISSED THE CHOCO CAKES


----------



## Mimi Cheems

THERE WAS A CAKE RESTOCK AND IM SOBBING


----------



## Dinosaurz

AHH THE CAKES HAVE GONE


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> you can't seduce santa that easily



I can tryy


----------



## jiny

ITS OKAY PAP WE CAN CRY TOGETHER


----------



## Hermione Granger

I  hope you restock liars know you guys are going on the naughty list


----------



## teto

...should i believe or not
cri


----------



## strawberrywine

StarryWolf said:


> Can we ban white claw plz justin


There was an actual cake restock though, I think just like 1
It didn't add to my cart
Check the sold quantity, it's higher than before


----------



## sej

WAIT THERE WAS A RESTOCK OMGGGG
NOOOOO


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oh there was what
OH JUSTIN LISTENED TO ME


----------



## LilD

L CocoaBean said:


> I can tryy




Santa Baybee...


----------



## Hermione Granger

Lmao there really was a restock


----------



## Mimi Cheems

IM ANGRILY GOING TO GET ORANGE JUICE LMAO


----------



## teto

THEY'RE LOOKING AT THIS THREAD AND LAUGHING
LAUGHIIING


----------



## jiny

John Lennon said:


> I  hope you restock liars know you guys are going on the naughty list



there was one though


----------



## cIementine

you're all naughty elves


----------



## Dawnpiplup

White Claw said:


> HOLY CRAP I MISSED THE CHOCOLATE CAKES



OMG WHAT THEY ACTUALLY RESTOCKED THOSE?!


----------



## Dinosaurz

IM LAUGHING LOL
THANKS JUSTIN
you made my day


----------



## teto

Sugarella said:


> there was one though



but since everyone lied once people were like ''OMG REAL RESTOCK'' everyone was like ''lol no restock''


----------



## Hermione Granger

Sugarella said:


> there was one though



tread back a few posts and see that i acknowledged there was one


----------



## Chris

pumpkins said:


> L CocoaBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna tell Justin how I feel about him >///<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't seduce santa that easily
Click to expand...


Back off of Mr Claus!


----------



## tearypastel

excuse me while i cry
now tina and justin are lurking and probably crying at our pain


----------



## sej

JUSTIN WHYYY


----------



## Mimi Cheems

JUSTIN AND TINA
 YOU GUYS ARE SO MEAN TO ME 
//RUNS AWAY CRYING


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Back off of Mr Claus!



Ayy no


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tina said:


> Back off of Mr Claus!



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## strawberrywine

Delishush said:


> but since everyone lied once people were like ''OMG REAL RESTOCK'' everyone was like ''lol no restock''



u all fell 4 my plan


----------



## Goth

it was literally one


----------



## jiny

John Lennon said:


> tread back a few posts and see that i acknowledged there was one



oh sorry


----------



## Justin

Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.


----------



## tearypastel

White Claw said:


> u all fell 4 my plan



meanie
i'm telling my mummy off you


----------



## Dinosaurz

Omg Justin is hilarious lol


----------



## jiny

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



what pls no


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



YAY


----------



## Goth

holy **** I can't afford **** rip


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Tina said:


> Back off of Mr Claus!



OOHHHHHHHHHHHHH YOU JUST GOT BURNED BY THE TIINA


----------



## strawberrywine

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



pure evil ;(


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



THIS BETTER NOT BE TRUE


----------



## Jacob

Y'all need to chill.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



justin im crying


----------



## tearypastel

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



NO WAY
JUSTIN
NO


----------



## teto

well this was fun
gonna go cry and then laugh and then become extremely angry


----------



## Hermione Granger

Sugarella said:


> oh sorry



Heh, it's okay. We all fell for that ONE cake restock. ONE!


----------



## Goth

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



brb killing myself


----------



## LilD

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



Thanks again, it was fun


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lol Justin <3
Sorry I can't stap laughing


----------



## cIementine

I love jubs


----------



## jiny

im so ANGRY


----------



## Goth

rip christmas


----------



## Mimi Cheems

tina cry with me omg


----------



## strawberrywine

brb bringing out my knife...


----------



## tearypastel

christmas is ruined


----------



## teto

these past 4 hours have been spent well
not
sob


----------



## tsantsa

Tina said:


> Back off of Mr Claus!



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Peter




----------



## Dawnpiplup

Justin said:


> Thank you for participating in The Bell Tree's 2015 Christmas celebration with the restock of one Chocolate Cake collectible! Please check back Christmas 2016 for our next event.



So the restock was true...and no, this can't be it...IT CAN'T BE! I LURKED AND LURKED ON THIS THREAD YESTERDAY NIGHT AND TODAY, AND ALL IT WAS IS A CAKE COLLECTIBLE FOR THE EVENT?! 

NUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## jiny

omg im still aNGRY


----------



## Goth

White Claw said:


> brb bringing out my knife...



literally me right now


----------



## Mimi Cheems

peterjohnson said:


>



how about

n  o 
thank you


----------



## tearypastel

Papyrus said:


> how about
> 
> n  o
> thank you



get rekt


----------



## Mimi Cheems

tearypastel said:


> get rekt



tysm


----------



## sej

Justin seriously was that it XDDD


----------



## Hermione Granger

this is what i'm seeing after this elusive restock


----------



## teto

if people are wondering why some people are angry
it's because they wasted study and revision and just normal casual doing fun stuff time for absolutely nothing
...who got the cake anyway lol


----------



## jiny

i was supposed to be doing a science project but instead i got an event i didn't participate in.


----------



## cIementine

/eats popcorn with festive grin


----------



## Goth

omg guys new collectible limited stock


----------



## Dinosaurz

L o t t i e said:


> omg guys new collectible limited stock



Hahah
No


----------



## strawberrywine

Delishush said:


> if people are wondering why some people are angry
> it's because they wasted study and revision and just normal casual doing fun stuff time for absolutely nothing
> ...who got the cake anyway lol



supposed to be me, but it didn't add to my cart ;(


----------



## Mimi Cheems

hey hey hey justin 
 or should i say
ho ho ho justin
 ;^)


----------



## jiny

guys stop crying wolf

why do you think we're so angry? we missed a restock because we didn't believe you


----------



## Nightmares

STAHP WITH THIS COLLECTIBLE SHET


----------



## Mimi Cheems

White Claw said:


> supposed to be me, but it didn't add to my cart ;(



#happyitwasntyou :^(((


----------



## teto

White Claw said:


> supposed to be me, but it didn't add to my cart ;(



oooh man
unlucky
so now we need to figure out who actually got it


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> Hahah
> No



>hovers over collectible


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> oooh man
> unlucky
> so now we need to figure out who actually got it



We know doe


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> hey hey hey justin
> or should i say
> ho ho ho justin
> ;^)



Back off


----------



## cIementine

I think we need to restock our lives never mind collectibles


----------



## sej

Ok now jubs please restock another one


----------



## strawberrywine

Papyrus said:


> #happyitwasntyou :^(((



rude!!
Justin ban him pls!!!!!!


----------



## jiny

Nyx81 said:


> I got a cake



this guy got the cake omfg


----------



## tearypastel

you do know there is still gonna be an event
they didn't make the snowflakes for nothing
it's just a cake calm


----------



## Mimi Cheems

L CocoaBean said:


> Back off



he belongs to tina though??????


----------



## teto

Sugarella said:


> guys stop crying wolf
> 
> why do you think we're so angry? we missed a restock because we didn't believe you



well actually there was only one restocked so by time people told us nobody would have gotten it anyway
i doubt the person who found it would tell other people BEFORE buying


----------



## Mimi Cheems

White Claw said:


> rude!!
> Justin ban him pls!!!!!!



tysm!
her*


----------



## sej

tearypastel said:


> you do know there is still gonna be an event
> they didn't make the snowflakes for nothing
> it's just a cake calm


Lol i know xD


----------



## Goth

Sugarella said:


> guys stop crying wolf
> 
> why do you think we're so angry? we missed a restock because we didn't believe you



it was literally one so if somebody told us they had it

*ALSO RESTOCK ON TASTY CAKES*


----------



## jiny

Delishush said:


> well actually there was only one restocked so by time people told us nobody would have gotten it anyway
> i doubt the person who found it would tell other people BEFORE buying



eh you're right


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> he belongs to tina though??????



LIES


----------



## jiny

well at least we still got snowflakes


----------



## sej

Whatever congrats to that one person who got the cake lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup

tearypastel said:


> you do know there is still gonna be an event
> they didn't make the snowflakes for nothing
> it's just a cake calm



Oh right...right...I completely forgot about the Snowflakes heh heh...


----------



## Goth

Papyrus said:


> he belongs to tina though??????



um tina has no man rip


----------



## Mimi Cheems

L CocoaBean said:


> LIES



well then
 since u wanna bang justin so badly
we're over >:^(

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> um tina has no man rip



tina has cyrus tho
since
heh
 her avi is reese
ha
ha


----------



## cIementine

Papyrus said:


> well then
> since u wanna bang justin so badly
> we're over >:^(



nice to know you've been faithful smh


----------



## jiny

Papyrus said:


> well then
> since u wanna bang justin so badly
> we're over >:^(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tina has cyrus tho




get rekt lani


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sej said:


> Whatever congrats to that one person who got the cake lol



Yeah, congrats!  at least we still have an event coming up. But the thing is, _when_ will the event start?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Papyrus said:


> well then
> since u wanna bang justin so badly
> we're over >:^(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tina has cyrus tho



WOOOO
TMI


----------



## Chris

ems said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
> 
> View attachment 158447



I know someone who isn't getting any presents this year.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> nice to know you've been faithful smh



o 
 o hello there


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> I know someone who isn't getting any presents this year.



U? Maybe


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tina said:


> I know someone who isn't getting any presents this year.



YEAH DON'T GIVE LANI ANY PRESENTS SHE WANTS THE DIGI D


----------



## Goth

Tina said:


> I know someone who isn't getting any presents this year.



where cyrus at though justin doesn't have a pic of cyrus you should yell at him to change it to cyrus


----------



## LilD

Coal in ur stocking, no presents, no photoshop collectible


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> well then
> since u wanna bang justin so badly
> we're over >:^(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tina has cyrus tho
> since
> heh
> her avi is reese
> ha
> ha



Noo, Mel don't break up with mee! You're so much better than Justin ;-;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

JUSTIN CHANGE YOUR PROFILE PICTURE TO CYRUS OR I'LL SCREAM


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> U? Maybe



actually staff gets the stuff because they can't participate

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Oh gee, I can't wait to not enter a writing contest, art contest, or collectible creation contest.



this is me right now


----------



## Mimi Cheems

L CocoaBean said:


> Noo, Mel don't break up with mee! You're so much better than Justin ;-;



bruh
 bruh
bruh
 bruh

bruh-ingle bells
 bruh-ingle bells
add s to the beginning of ingle
 and thats what you are
LMAO


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> YEAH DON'T GIVE LANI ANY PRESENTS SHE WANTS THE DIGI D



//sob


----------



## jiny

justin change your profile pic to cRYUS


----------



## Hermione Granger

If this is the reaction for a banner change and one cake collectible, then I'm afraid to see the reaction for when the holiday event actually starts.


----------



## teto

what's happening
everyone just went insane


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Sugarella said:


> justin change your profile pic to cRYUS



NO ITS MY JOB TO TELL HIM THAT


----------



## jiny

John Lennon said:


> If this is the reaction for a banner change and one cake collectible, then I'm afraid to see the reaction for when the holiday event actually starts.



yeah but hopefully it's not bad
ill die of laughter


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> bruh
> bruh
> bruh
> bruh
> 
> bruh-ingle bells
> bruh-ingle bells
> add s to the beginning of ingle
> and thats what you are
> LMAO



The whole thing was a joke! TINA X JUSTIN TINA X JUSTIN TINA X JUSTIN


----------



## jiny

Papyrus said:


> NO ITS MY JOB TO TELL HIM THAT



kk but i will tell him too


----------



## Hermione Granger

Sugarella said:


> yeah but hopefully it's not bad
> ill die of laughter



It'll probably be bad lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems

L CocoaBean said:


> The whole thing was a joke! TINA X JUSTIN TINA X JUSTIN TINA X JUSTIN



YEAH TINA X JUSTIN 
 tina get his digi d omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> kk but i will tell him too



nty mom


----------



## Goth

like if this makes you cri  evertim


----------



## sej

Guys we broke tbt it says justin is viewing this when he isn't


----------



## Hermione Granger

I am waiting for the "Petition for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus" to start since someone is capable of doing such


----------



## Nightmares

MEL SAY YOU LOVE ME STILL </3


----------



## Mimi Cheems

John Lennon said:


> I am waiting for the "Petition for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus" to start since someone is capable of doing such



ill do it lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> MEL SAY YOU LOVE ME STILL </3



OKAY
 I LOVE YOU TINA

- - - Post Merge - - -

tina will you be my mom or naw


----------



## tsantsa

Papyrus said:


> ill do it lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY
> I LOVE YOU TINA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tina will you be my mom or naw


mel will you be my thunder buddy please


----------



## Nightmares

L o t t i e said:


> like if this makes you cri  evertim



ELFEN LIED YASSS ELFEN LIED

//POINTS TO SIG


----------



## Mimi Cheems

ems said:


> mel will you be my thunder buddy please



YEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Nightmares

Papyrus said:


> ill do it lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY
> I LOVE YOU TINA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> tina will you be my mom or naw



M-Mel......!


----------



## jiny

i can't find a science project so im here


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm slowly going mad


----------



## Chris

L o t t i e said:


> where cyrus at though justin doesn't have a pic of cyrus you should yell at him to change it to cyrus





Papyrus said:


> JUSTIN CHANGE YOUR PROFILE PICTURE TO CYRUS OR I'LL SCREAM





Sugarella said:


> justin change your profile pic to cRYUS





John Lennon said:


> I am waiting for the "Petition for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus" to start since someone is capable of doing such



Justin please listen to these demands.


----------



## Goth

petition for L o t t i e to get L o t t i e flame and be mod


----------



## tsantsa

Papyrus said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEES



YAYY


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tinaa!!111 I made a petition!!11 sign it!111


----------



## Goth

Papyrus said:


> Tinaa!!111 I made a petition!!11 sign it!111


where the link at


----------



## Nightmares

Lmaoo Tina liked my post xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

MURRAYS HERE NOW


----------



## Dinosaurz

Murrays on! 
Maybe all the mods are getting together cause it's happeneing


----------



## Goth

murray ****mas


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> Murrays on!
> Maybe all the mods are getting together cause it's happeneing



Omgggg yessss


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> Murrays on!
> Maybe all the mods are getting together cause it's happeneing



OMG IS JUSTIN CHANGING HIS PIC TO CYRUS


----------



## strawberrywine

or idk maybe murray just wanted 2 visit


----------



## Dinosaurz

Murray is now viewing *the thread*


----------



## Hermione Granger

I hope you guys are proud you scared off Murray


----------



## tearypastel

'so what did you do last night?'
'convinced a mod on a forum to change their avatar to a virtual character'


----------



## Dinosaurz

John Lennon said:


> I hope you guys are proud you scared off Murray



No he's on invisible now


----------



## Nightmares

Gradually all the mods will be lurking

- - - Post Merge - - -

JUSTIN IS BACK


----------



## Mimi Cheems

he better change his pic to cyrus!!111


----------



## Hamilton

What's happening? I left for a couple hours and Jingle's here, Tina apparently liked someone's post, and all of the mods are viewing _the thread_.


----------



## Nightmares

TINAS BACK


----------



## Hermione Granger

chocotaco13 said:


> What's happening? I left for a couple hours and Jingle's here, Tina apparently liked someone's post, and all of the mods are viewing _the thread_.



No, no, just 2 mods


----------



## cIementine

jubs, tina, murray, just make the event and save your elves from this bootyhole of a thread.


----------



## Hamilton

John Lennon said:


> No, no, just 2 mods



So... What happened?


----------



## Nightmares

*3


----------



## Hamilton

pumpkins said:


> jubs, tina, murray, just make the event and save your elves from this bootyhole of a thread.



No need to be so *COLD* about it.


----------



## Hermione Granger

chocotaco13 said:


> So... What happened?



Users tried to steal Justin away from Tina
One single cake graced us in a restock that happened quicker than the speed of light
A strike is going on for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus
A banner revolutionized this whole thread

Those are the key points


----------



## Dinosaurz

John Lennon said:


> Users tried to steal Justin away from Tina
> One single cake graced us in a restock that happened quicker than the speed of light
> A strike is going on for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus
> A banner revolutionized this whole thread
> 
> Those are the key points


Seems about right


----------



## Nightmares

Mel broke up with me because of the Justin thing ;-;


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> Mel broke up with because of the Justin thing ;-;



who's fault was that


----------



## Hamilton

John Lennon said:


> Users tried to steal Justin away from Tina
> One single cake graced us in a restock that happened quicker than the speed of light
> A strike is going on for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus
> A banner revolutionized this whole thread
> 
> Those are the key points



Interesting. I hope that the forums start to *CHILL OUT*. I feel like I'm in a *SUPER CELL*.


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> who's fault was that


 
CAN YOU EVER BE NICE FOR ONCE

//CRI


----------



## tearypastel

L CocoaBean said:


> Mel broke up with me because of the Justin thing ;-;


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> CAN YOU EVER BE NICE FOR ONCE
> 
> //CRI



you both need to not be salty


----------



## Goth

John Lennon said:


> Users tried to steal Justin away from Tina
> One single cake graced us in a restock that happened quicker than the speed of light
> A strike is going on for Justin to change his avi to Cyrus
> A banner revolutionized this whole thread
> 
> Those are the key points



use it for the staple poetry contest

also everybody freaking out about the staff while I'm like zomg Kaiaa was online


----------



## Hamilton

tearypastel said:


>



This is literally the most relatable thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> you both need to not be salty



how is I salty??


----------



## teto

everyone went insane tbh


----------



## cIementine

L CocoaBean said:


> how is I salty??



towards each other:
'lol ur irritaing'
'stop you big meanie'
/h8s eeach other


----------



## Goth

but i'm not undertale trash


----------



## Hamilton

Delishush said:


> everyone went insane tbh



Yeah seriously. We need to *CHILL OUT*. (That's been used at least 50 times in this thread alone.)


----------



## sej

Omg I am leaving for like, an hour and when I come back it have better of been announced xD


----------



## Nightmares

pumpkins said:


> towards each other:
> 'lol ur irritaing'
> 'stop you big meanie'
> /h8s eeach other



She staarted et!!! 1!


----------



## teto

L o t t i e said:


> but i'm not undertale trash



any trash is good trash

i don't understand why i have a metta*ton* of haters


----------



## strawberrywine

Sej said:


> Omg I am leaving for like, an hour and when I come back it have better of been announced xD



Before u come back a restock will happen


----------



## Goth

Sej said:


> Omg I am leaving for like, an hour and when I come back it have better of been announced xD


goodbai sej


----------



## Hamilton

I'm going to leave into the magical land of YouTube. See you in about 50 hours.


----------



## cIementine

sej u later


----------



## Nightmares

That's exactly what I do xD ^


----------



## Goth

Delishush said:


> any trash is good trash
> 
> i don't understand why i have a metta*ton* of haters



I don't hate you but  I hate undertale


----------



## teto

rip


----------



## tearypastel

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm going to leave into the magical land of YouTube. See you in about 50 hours.



honestly me


----------



## Goth

guys join me in my adventure https://join.me/197-192-093


----------



## emolga

im so excited i hope it's like a tiny little snow tot or something


----------



## Mimi Cheems

anyone hoo hasnt signed teh petition shoold sign it!111


----------



## cIementine

Papyrus said:


> anyone hoo hasnt signed teh petition shoold sign it!111



no one cares especially jubs 
you hurt his feelings


----------



## LilD

Creating happening


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin creating a thread


----------



## jiny

OMGGGGGGG HYPE


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pumpkins said:


> no one cares especially jubs
> you hurt his feelings



dont b so r00d!111


----------



## cIementine

shop's ready!


----------



## jiny

L o t t i e said:


> guys join me in my adventure https://join.me/197-192-093



i joined u


----------



## Goth

What in the name of science did you just say about me, you little *****? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in Evolutionary Quantum Physics, and I have over 300 featured publications. I am trained in the Theory of Evolution and I'm the top scholar in the entire scientific world. You are nothing to me but another non thinker. I will teach you the Evolution of the human genome with the largest amount of scientific proof that has ever been seen; mark my words. You think you can get away with still believing in God? Think again, bigot. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of top scientists and scholars across the USA and you're going to be forced to accept science and reason, so you better prepare for your awakening, sir. The awakening that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call christianity. You'll be educated soon, sir. I can teach you anywhere, anytime, and I can recite by name over seven hundred common ancestors of man, and that's just off the top of my head. Not only am I extensively trained in scientific debate, but I have access to the entire literature of the University of Cambridge and I will use it to its full extent to bring you into Atheism, you little Jesus lover. If only you could have known what retribution your belief system was about to bring down upon you, maybe you wouldn't have challenged Atheism. But you couldn't, you didn't and now you're paying the price, you goddamned christian. I will teach the Theory of Evolution all over you and you will drown in it. You'll be an Atheist soon, kiddo


----------



## strawberrywine

Secret Santa?? Am I missing something?


Spoiler


----------



## Nightmares

L o t t i e said:


> What in the name of science did you just say about me, you little *****? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in Evolutionary Quantum Physics, and I have over 300 featured publications. I am trained in the Theory of Evolution and I'm the top scholar in the entire scientific world. You are nothing to me but another non thinker. I will teach you the Evolution of the human genome with the largest amount of scientific proof that has ever been seen; mark my words. You think you can get away with still believing in God? Think again, bigot. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of top scientists and scholars across the USA and you're going to be forced to accept science and reason, so you better prepare for your awakening, sir. The awakening that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call christianity. You'll be educated soon, sir. I can teach you anywhere, anytime, and I can recite by name over seven hundred common ancestors of man, and that's just off the top of my head. Not only am I extensively trained in scientific debate, but I have access to the entire literature of the University of Cambridge and I will use it to its full extent to bring you into Atheism, you little Jesus lover. If only you could have known what retribution your belief system was about to bring down upon you, maybe you wouldn't have challenged Atheism. But you couldn't, you didn't and now you're paying the price, you goddamned christian. I will teach the Theory of Evolution all over you and you will drown in it. You'll be an Atheist soon, kiddo



What the **** is this


----------



## Hermione Granger

White Claw said:


> Secret Santa?? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Mods are doing their own private event where they're exchanging gifts amongst each other.


----------



## jiny

White Claw said:


> Secret Santa?? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



MAYBE THATS THE EVENT LEAKED


----------



## Javocado

The snowflakes resemble us. No two snowflakes are the same, and we are all different in our own way.

But I hope a tongue collectible accompanies these snowflakes. I mean, who wouldn't want to catch snowflakes on their tongue amiright


----------



## Hermione Granger

Sugarella said:


> MAYBE THATS THE EVENT LEAKED



Nah


----------



## cIementine

Javocado said:


> The snowflakes resemble us. No two snowflakes are the same, and we are all different in our own way.
> 
> But I hope a tongue collectible accompanies these snowflakes. I mean, who wouldn't want to catch snowflakes on their tongue amiright



we should have an elsa collectible


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> we should have an elsa collectible



please no pleasee


----------



## Javocado

pumpkins said:


> we should have an elsa collectible



Ew I hate that movie. That is DreamWorks biggest fail!!!


----------



## Hamilton

OMG ITS JUSTIN. CHANGE YOUR AVI TO CYRUS.


----------



## Justin

White Claw said:


> Secret Santa?? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Just a real-life secret santa that some of us are doing together. Not related in any way to TBT event!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Just a real-life secret santa that some of us are doing together. Not related in any way to TBT event!


Still tell us more about the TBT event pleaseeee


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Justin said:


> Just a real-life secret santa that some of us are doing together. Not related in any way to TBT event!



CHANGE YOUR AVI TO CYRUS!!111


----------



## Justin

StarryWolf said:


> Still tell us more about the TBT event pleaseeee





Papyrus said:


> CHANGE YOUR AVI TO CYRUS!!111



Oh god what I have done posting


----------



## Hermione Granger

Javocado said:


> Ew I hate that movie. That is DreamWorks biggest fail!!!



And here I thought it was a product of Laika's! Gee wow


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Oh god what I have done posting



TEL US!1!1!1!


----------



## tearypastel

i'm gonna die if i stay up any longer
when i wake i expect justin to have changed his avatar and the event to be ready, got that?


----------



## strawberrywine

Papyrus said:


> CHANGE YOUR AVI TO CYRUS!!111



stp


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Oh god what I have done posting



CHANGE UR AVII HAVE MY BBABYS !!1!! <3
HOLY MAXCK TBT EVEN


----------



## Hermione Granger

Justin said:


> Oh god what I have done posting



You opened a can of worms there by posting.


----------



## jiny

Justin said:


> Just a real-life secret santa that some of us are doing together. Not related in any way to TBT event!



ok i hope you get good presents

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> She staarted et!!! 1!



no i just corrected starry and you said "stop being annoyin gtfo"


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justins creating a thread again


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> Justins creating a thread again



yeah i just saw that


----------



## Justin

Sugarella said:


> ok i hope you get good presents



Staring at mine right now. Handwriting is very suspicious. If it says no peeking, does that mean you're supposed to check the address?


----------



## strawberrywine

UGHHH, POST IT ALREADY ;'(


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Staring at mine right now. Handwriting is very suspicious. If it says no peeking, does that mean you're supposed to check the address?



Yes open it now


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> ok i hope you get good presents
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> no i just corrected starry and you said "stop being annoyin gtfo"



Yeah but some people find it kinda rude


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Staring at mine right now. Handwriting is very suspicious. If it says no peeking, does that mean you're supposed to check the address?



no, it means you're supposed to put it in an incubator. it is most likely a live chick.


----------



## jiny

Justin said:


> Staring at mine right now. Handwriting is very suspicious. If it says no peeking, does that mean you're supposed to check the address?



you should open it


----------



## Paperboy012305

Everyone PATIENCE! or y'all goin on the naughty list.


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Everyone PATIENCE! or y'all goin on the naughty list.



What is this "patience" you speak of?


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> Everyone PATIENCE! or y'all goin on the naughty list.



does it look like i hAVE PATIENCE


----------



## strawberrywine

Justin likes to watch the world burn


----------



## Hamilton

White Claw said:


> Justin likes to watch the world burn



I know. Right now I'm just trying to keep my *COOL*.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> What is this "patience" you speak of?


All of you's are like "OMG START THE THREAD NAOOOO!!!!!" Justin is trying his best. Its like you guys are stressing him out.


----------



## ZetaFunction

// reading back all the *PUNNY* posts in this thread

THE HYPE TRAIN IS COMING


----------



## Araie

White Claw said:


> Justin likes to watch the world burn



Hey, I would find it hilarious too if I were in his spot.


----------



## Nightmares

CMON I CANT EVEN ANYMORE


----------



## jiny

White Claw said:


> Justin likes to watch the world burn



ikr
i am impatient and i have no science project it's due monday too im dying help

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> // reading back all the *PUNNY* posts in this thread
> 
> THE HYPE TRAIN IS COMING


yay


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> All of you's are like "OMG START THE THREAD NAOOOO!!!!!" Justin is trying his best. Its like you guys are stressing him out.



We're not trying to!.. I think.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> ikr
> i am impatient and i have no science project it's due monday too im dying help
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> yay



there's too many so I gave up.
The puns have been _SNOWED_ in, lost forever


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> We're not trying to!.. I think.


Well it sounds like it to me. I'm patient enough.


----------



## Nightmares

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well it sounds like it to me. I'm patient enough.



PARTAY POOPUR


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well it sounds like it to me. I'm patient enough.



I'm all in all just being sarcastic. I'm not trying to stress him or anything! It's all fun and games. Oh, and here you go.


----------



## Paperboy012305

L CocoaBean said:


> PARTAY POOPUR


"Patience is key" Does it look like i'm one? (Hit me ALL you want, i'll keep doing this...)


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> I'm all in all just being sarcastic. I'm not trying to stress him or anything! It's all fun and games. Oh, and here you go.



THANK YOU!!!
I've been wondering where they were


----------



## cIementine

Justin is viewing and unknown sub-forum and jas0n is online


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> All of you's are like "OMG START THE THREAD NAOOOO!!!!!" Justin is trying his best. Its like you guys are stressing him out.



we're not even trying to stress him

it's just all in fun


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> I've been wondering where they were



I am hype thruster uh.. goddess.


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> Justin is viewing and unknown sub-forum and jas0n is online



or they're trolling us


----------



## ACNLover10

WHAT IS HAPPENING IN THIS THREAD?!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright then, hype all you want. I'll just be in my own club, the patient club. Even if its gonna be boring there, it'll be worth it!


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> Justin is viewing and unknown sub-forum and jas0n is online



is this it

is this the moment it gets announced


----------



## cIementine

Sugarella said:


> is this it
> 
> is this the moment it gets announced



probably not


----------



## Araie

ACNLover10 said:


> WHAT IS HAPPENING IN THIS THREAD?!



Everything.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> I am hype thruster uh.. goddess.



// bows down
please make our suffering end
we need the snowflakes and present collectibles
and we need them *now*


----------



## jiny

GUYS I FINALLY FOUND MY SCIENCE PROJECT!!!!


----------



## Nightmares

Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright then, hype all you want. I'll just be in my own club, the patient club. Even if its gonna be boring there, it'll be worth it!



*Gru voice*

I don't care.


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> probably not



//sobs im so sad


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> // bows down
> please make our suffering end
> we need the snowflakes and present collectibles
> and we need them *now*


I am sorry, but Justin is the god of god of the gods. I am just the hype goddess.


----------



## ACNLover10

Congrats on finding it. lol


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> GUYS I FINALLY FOUND MY SCIENCE PROJECT!!!!



Wait.. you're still working on that the thing?


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> Wait.. you're still working on that the thing?



no but i finally found a super easy one im so happy now
http://www.education.com/science-fair/article/make-your-own-lava-lamp/


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> GUYS I FINALLY FOUND MY SCIENCE PROJECT!!!!



I thought it was due yesterday... ?


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> no but i finally found a super easy one im so happy now
> http://www.education.com/science-fair/article/make-your-own-lava-lamp/



Hm.. that's more of a demonstration I think.


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> I thought it was due yesterday... ?



yesterday was Saturday

my teacher said i could turn it in tomorrow if i didn't have it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Hm.. that's more of a demonstration I think.



omg i have to find a new one


----------



## ZetaFunction

*TINA IS LOOKING AT OUR THREAD

HYPE TRAIN ON FULL POWER*


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> *TINA IS LOOKING AT OUR THREAD
> 
> HYPE TRAIN ON FULL POWER*



she's been viewing the thread on and off


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> yesterday was Saturday
> 
> my teacher said i could turn it in tomorrow if i didn't have it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg i have to find a new one


I'll get you one, don't worry! Just give me a minute or so.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> she's been viewing the thread on and off



*YOU JUST DERAILED THE HYPE TRAIN*

I wonder if they're just messing with us and it won't happen for another week


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> *YOU JUST DERAILED THE HYPE TRAIN*
> 
> I wonder if they're just messing with us and it won't happen for another week



it seems like it


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> yesterday was Saturday
> 
> my teacher said i could turn it in tomorrow if i didn't have it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg i have to find a new one



Is this okay? 
Clicky!


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> I'll get you one, don't worry! Just give me a minute or so.



it's okay! i found one: http://www.education.com/science-fair/article/does-mint-cool-things-down/


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> it seems like it



Justin has come to Justin-ify our fears


----------



## teto

Day 2 of this damn thread:

everyone's gone insane
hype train is off the rails
we got trolled pretty hard


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> Is this okay?
> Clicky!



it's fine, i found one. also im not good at making paper airplanes, neither are my brothers and parents.


----------



## cIementine

guys, the shop is up and running! the bauble collectibles HNGGGGGG


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> guys, the shop is up and running! the bauble collectibles HNGGGGGG



i should stop being so gullible.


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> guys, the shop is up and running! the bauble collectibles HNGGGGGG



you mean the tasty cakes, pears, oranges, and turquose?  those are pretty nice baubles


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> it's okay! i found one: http://www.education.com/science-fair/article/does-mint-cool-things-down/



Yeah, that's good!


----------



## teto

Lucanosa said:


> you mean the tasty cakes, pears, oranges, and turquose?  those are pretty nice baubles



i know, right?
the height of fashion


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> you mean the tasty cakes, pears, oranges, and turquose?  those are pretty nice baubles



no, in jingle's sled!!!


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> you mean the tasty cakes, pears, oranges, and turquose?  those are pretty nice baubles



ikr i bought so many of those


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> no, in jingle's sled!!!



oh, yay, christmas lights.
definetely baubles


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> no, in jingle's sled!!!



lol i checked there too

THERES NOTHING GUYS


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> i know, right?
> the height of fashion



yeah XD



pumpkins said:


> no, in jingle's sled!!!



ohhh you mean the strings of lights???


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> no, in jingle's sled!!!



There's nothing new there.


----------



## Paperboy012305

pumpkins said:


> guys, the shop is up and running! the bauble collectibles HNGGGGGG


Yeah, there's nothing new. YOU PLAYED A TRICK ON US!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> ikr i bought so many of those



yasss come hoard with me //insert lenny face//


----------



## cIementine

Araie said:


> There's nothing new there.





Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, there's nothing new. YOU PLAYED A TRICK ON US!



_BRO IT WAS A PRANK U JUST GOT PRANKED SO HARD_


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> _BRO IT WAS A PRANK U JUST GOT PRANKED SO HARD_



looks like we know who's getting the coal collectible


----------



## Paperboy012305

pumpkins said:


> _BRO IT WAS A PRANK U JUST GOT PRANKED SO HARD_


The thread just got created RIGHT NOW! (I tried)


----------



## Nightmares

There was actually an apple restock a minute ago, you know


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> _BRO IT WAS A PRANK U JUST GOT PRANKED SO HARD_



Technically, I already knew there wasn't anything there so I didn't even bother to check. So yeah, nope.


----------



## jiny

omg i hope there's a coal collectible lol


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> looks like we know who's getting the coal collectible



i'd laugh if there is one and it's worth the most


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> i'd laugh if there is one and it's worth the most



it'd look great with the birthstones

but maybe they'll gift them to everyone who has an infraction/ban this year??


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> i'd laugh if there is one and it's worth the most



Hey, a coal collectible is actually a pretty cool idea!


----------



## jiny

bruh stop with the pranks


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> it'd look great with the birthstones
> 
> but maybe they'll gift them to everyone who has an infraction/ban this year??



That will just encourage everyone to be naughty. Seee?


----------



## jiny

guys i realized i have 9.4k posts ayy


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> That will just encourage everyone to be naughty. Seee?



No, cause they'll delete your snowflakes so you can't buy any of the snowectables


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> guys i realized i have 9.4k posts ayy



You get nothing yay


----------



## teto

Lucanosa said:


> No, cause they'll delete your snowflakes so you can't buy any of the snowectables



Snowectables sounds really weird
we need a better name!


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> No, cause they'll delete your snowflakes so you can't buy any of the snowectables



How do you know there will be snowectables? Are you Justin.. in disguise?!


----------



## Nightmares

We missed the Apple restock


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> guys i realized i have 9.4k posts ayy


Nice! I only have.. 2.4k I think.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sugarella said:


> guys i realized i have 9.4k posts ayy


Threads like these pretty much farms your posts. (IDK about TBT)


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> How do you know there will be snowectables? Are you Justin.. in disguise?!



spellectables

... snow...

snowectables


----------



## Paperboy012305

Delishush said:


> Snowectables sounds really weird
> we need a better name!


How about. *Cool*ectibles. EH?


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> You get nothing yay





Araie said:


> Nice! I only have.. 2.4k I think.





Paperboy012305 said:


> Threads like these pretty much farms your posts. (IDK about TBT)



Thanks for congratulating me bros


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Threads like these pretty much farms your posts. (IDK about TBT)



I do know that you do earn TBT from the Bell Tree HQ which this thread is in now, but I am not earning any TBT for some reason..


----------



## Nightmares

I have nearly 5.4K yay!!


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> How about. *Cool*ectibles. EH?



No.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> I do know that you do earn TBT from the Bell Tree HQ which this thread is in now, but I am not earning any TBT for some reason..



they probably turn off the ability to earn TBT in these hype threads so we don't become rich


----------



## Nightmares

Araie said:


> I do know that you do earn TBT from the Bell Tree HQ which this thread is in now, but I am not earning any TBT for some reason..



I've posted like 300 times today and I've earned 5TBT


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> I have nearly 5.4K yay!!



you get nothing yay


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> they probably turn off the ability to earn TBT in these hype threads so we don't become rich



Yeah, that's what I thought. But hey, I can totally see why they disabled it.


----------



## Justin

Araie said:


> I do know that you do earn TBT from the Bell Tree HQ which this thread is in now, but I am not earning any TBT for some reason..



I've turned off bells in this board right now for this very reason. 

No problem with some questionable post quality in a thread like this when we have something exciting happening, it's fun! But not with people farming up bank in the process.


----------



## Dinosaurz

OH CRAP HE POSTED ABOVE ME
uh nvm nothing here
Move on


----------



## Nightmares

Araie, your line-up is bae <3


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. But hey, I can totally see why they disabled it.



they want us to stay poor


----------



## Araie

Justin said:


> I've turned off bells in this board right now for this very reason.
> 
> No problem with some questionable post quality in a thread like this when we have something exciting happening, it's fun! But not with people farming up bank in the process.



Oh, ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> they want us to stay poor



Nah! Weell..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> No.


Oh come on, snowectibles doesn't even make any sense! *Cool*ectibles does. Too cliche?


----------



## Araie

L CocoaBean said:


> Araie, your line-up is bae <3



I actually don't like doing line-ups.. but I do thank you! Yours is uh.. bootiful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh come on, snowectibles doesn't even make any sense! *Cool*ectibles does. Too cliche?



No.


----------



## sej

Still no announcement?


----------



## Dinosaurz

If this event isn't out soon I'm gonna kill everything and everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Still no announcement?



Nope


----------



## Vizionari

Sej said:


> Still no announcement?



No :c


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> If this event isn't out soon I'm gonna kill everything and everyone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope



remind me to never come within 10 feet of you


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> If this event isn't out soon I'm gonna kill everything and everyone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope



But I want to live! PLEASE DON"T LET HER KILL MEE!


----------



## Nightmares

Araie said:


> I actually don't like doing line-ups.. but I do thank you! Yours is uh.. bootiful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No.



Yeah, t-thank you. Mine is kinda the best tbh >///<


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> remind me to never come within 10 feet of you



You're too close


----------



## sej

Arghh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sej said:


> Still no announcement?


The staff doesn't want you to know when. And they don't want to give out any hints either.


----------



## Araie

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah, t-thank you. Mine is kinda the best tbh >///<



Probably. One makes it look.. minimalist! Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## jiny

Sej said:


> Still no announcement?



no


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sej said:


> Arghh



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Vizionari

I feel like the event is going to be announced at the next hour


----------



## sej

Paperboy012305 said:


> The staff doesn't want you to know when. And they don't want to give out any hints either.



I was just asking if they had announced it yet aha


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Very true. Very yes.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> Very true. Very yes.



gods I hope they post it soon
I have to help can pears this afternoon so I won't be on >.>


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> gods I hope they post it soon
> I have to help can pears this afternoon so I won't be on >.>



"Can pears"?


----------



## Nightmares

I HAVE DINNER SOON NOO


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> gods I hope they post it soon
> I have to help can pears this afternoon so I won't be on >.>



are you going to put pears in a can


----------



## Araie

L CocoaBean said:


> I HAVE DINNER SOON NOO



But.. but it's lunch time?


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> But.. but it's lunch time?



she's in the u.k


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> she's in the u.k



Oh, ok! I see.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> "Can pears"?



can.... as in canning? like canning pears.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> "Can pears"?


What did you think? Pears can can can? (Lol)


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> gods I hope they post it soon
> I have to help can pears this afternoon so I won't be on >.>



Canning pears? What fun!
Me neither


----------



## teto

Lucanosa said:


> can.... as in canning? like canning pears.



People put pears in cans?


----------



## jiny

people have donated so much to me 

im confused tho
why are they donating to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> People put pears in cans?



Yes, I've ate them out of cans before.


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> can.... as in canning? like canning pears.



Oh, that doesn't seem to exciting then.


----------



## teto

Sugarella said:


> people have donated so much to me
> 
> im confused tho
> why are they donating to me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've ate them out of cans before.



Are they all wet and slimy or are they in chunks?
It just.. sounds weird. Pear in a can.


----------



## Vizionari

Delishush said:


> People put pears in cans?



Isn't is just like canned fruit? Doesn't seem bizarre to me.


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> What did you think? Pears can can can? (Lol)



I don't know..


----------



## jiny

Delishush said:


> Are they all wet and slimy or are they in chunks?
> It just.. sounds weird. Pear in a can.



they're wet and slimy
eugh


----------



## Dinosaurz

It's 6pm I'm losing faith


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> It's 6pm I'm losing fath



i've been doing this for 6 hours
i don't think the event's happening today


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> people have donated so much to me
> 
> im confused tho
> why are they donating to me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've ate them out of cans before.



;-; I want donations


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> It's 6pm I'm losing fath



Fath!.. Ok then. I'll bet they will post it soon! Don't worry!


----------



## Xerolin

StarryWolf said:


> It's 6pm I'm losing fath



10:01 am here

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE SEE YOU JUSTIN AND TINA


----------



## jiny

KawaiiLotus said:


> 10:01 am here



12:02 PM here


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> people have donated so much to me
> 
> im confused tho
> why are they donating to me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've ate them out of cans before.



*Eaten


----------



## Vizionari

KawaiiLotus said:


> 10:01 am here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WE SEE YOU JUSTIN AND TINA


Same here, 10:02 now.


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> *Eaten



GRAMMAR NAZIS UNITE


----------



## Araie

KawaiiLotus said:


> 10:01 am here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WE SEE YOU JUSTIN AND TINA



*Caius* was here too. (I believe that's how you spell it.)


----------



## emolga

super excited! if there's a restock I miss on chocolate cakes, would someone be able to get me one? I'll give you all of my TBT for it orz


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its 1:03 here. I have plenty of hours. But don't lose hope everyone, there's always a tomorrow.


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> *Caius* was here too. (I believe that's how you spell it.)



Yeah I saw her


----------



## Xerolin

Araie said:


> *Caius* was here too. (I believe that's how you spell it.)



I noticed


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> *Eaten



OMG you're annoying GTFO


----------



## Chris

KawaiiLotus said:


> WE SEE YOU JUSTIN AND TINA



Hey there!  

The pear discussion made me want to listen to this:


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> Yeah I saw her



Thought I was the only one!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The pear discussion made me want to listen to this:


Plz stop trolling and release the Christmas event!


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The pear discussion made me want to listen to this:



Tina I have been here for 6 hours xD


----------



## Araie

Tina said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The pear discussion made me want to listen to this:



I love the 12 days of Christmas!.. Doesn't really make me think of pears though.


----------



## jiny

Tina said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The pear discussion made me want to listen to this:



nice song


----------



## Xerolin

Tina said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The pear discussion made me want to listen to this:



Proof that the mods are indeed trolls


----------



## Chris

Araie said:


> I love the 12 days of Christmas!.. Doesn't really make me think of pears though.



That particular version has the brilliant lines: 

_"What's a partridge? And what's a pear tree?
I don't know so please don't ask me. 
But I can bet those are terrible gifts to get."​_


----------



## Araie

Tina said:


> That particular version has the brilliant lines:
> 
> _"What's a partridge? And what's a pear tree?
> I don't know so please don't ask me.
> But I can bet those are terrible gifts to get."​_


I literally just heard that part. I love this song even more now.


----------



## Dinosaurz

WHYYY do the mods troll
WHYY


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> WHYYY do the mods troll
> WHYY



Because trolling is fun.


----------



## Xerolin

JEREMY LEFT


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> WHYYY do the mods troll
> WHYY


They want to protect their next event from becoming leaked/revealed.


----------



## Dinosaurz

thunders on


----------



## emolga

mods be like


----------



## Goth

GUYS I'M BACK


----------



## teto

this thread tho


----------



## Chris

Araie said:


> I literally just heard that part. I love this song even more now.



If I'm honest, my favourite version of the _12 Days of Christmas_ is this one:


----------



## Xerolin

emolga said:


> mods be like
> View attachment 158457



Omg X,D


----------



## Goth

Tina when is it happening ;-;


----------



## Araie

Tina said:


> If I'm honest, my favourite version of the _12 Days of Christmas_ is this one:



Seems like something that might be from _Monty Python_ or something. But yeah, I can definitely agree with you! This is.. art.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> Tina when is it happening ;-;



You shall never know!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm so close to giving up :/


----------



## cIementine

Justin is modifying a post. could this be the finishing touches?


----------



## Xerolin

JUSTIN IS HERE


----------



## Vizionari

StarryWolf said:


> I'm so close to giving up :/



Nooooo, don't


----------



## sej

JUST ANNOUNCE IT AHHHH
pls


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin- should I give up or nah?


----------



## emolga

pumpkins said:


> Justin is modifying a post. could this be the finishing touches?



i doubt it


----------



## teto

well im just gonna give up lol


----------



## Xerolin

Delishush said:


> well im just gonna give up lol



You have so many posts today o.o


----------



## Araie

Wait.. I literally just read the tags to this thread. (Random, I know.) I don't have to say much more.


----------



## Dinosaurz

If jingle 'is here', why isn't the EVENT UPPP


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> If jingle 'is here', why isn't the EVENT UPPP



Because he has fallen in the snow and cannot get up.


----------



## Xerolin

TINAS BACK
#tinaxjustin2k16


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> Because he has fallen in the snow and cannot get up.



Well WHY DONT WE HELP HIM


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> If jingle 'is here', why isn't the EVENT UPPP



jingle got run over by a grandma


----------



## Justin

StarryWolf said:


> If jingle 'is here', why isn't the EVENT UPPP



He walks very, very slowly from the tree down to us.


----------



## Xerolin

Mods=trolls
Trolls=illuminati
Mods are illuminati confirmed


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> He walks very, very slowly from the tree down to us.



Rlly
REALLY JUSTIN
*grabs sleigh and pulls him over here*


----------



## Xerolin

Justin said:


> He walks very, very slowly from the tree down to us.


We just love when someone we've been waiting for posts, and it's not related to our demands whatsoever <3


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Well WHY DONT WE HELP HIM



Because.. uh.. we are cruel?


----------



## Xerolin

Araie said:


> Because.. uh.. we are cruel?



Me


----------



## jiny

im so close to giving up guys


----------



## Paperboy012305

Why am I still here? He's obviously not going to bring the thread up.


----------



## strawberrywine

It's 2:30am on a Monday and I need to sleep, pls Justin just reveal it ;'(((((((


----------



## Dinosaurz

I gave jingle a negative wifi rating


----------



## jiny

It's 12:34 PM on a Sunday

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> I gave jingle a negative wifi rating



He deserves it.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I just got back from lunch.  And I see the coolectable hype train is still-a-chuggin

And yes canned pears, as in canning pears in jars??  My parents got almost an entire bushel full and they're rotting so the only way to preserve them is by canning, since pear preserves are nasty


----------



## Vizionari

StarryWolf said:


> I gave jingle a negative wifi rating



Lol, rude.


----------



## Xerolin

Everyone give jingle a negative wi-fi rating


----------



## ToxiFoxy

This should go in the basement and it should be a winter pun game XD
Wow this thread started yesterday and there is already 97 pages of puns


----------



## teto

KawaiiLotus said:


> You have so many posts today o.o



I know haha I've been on almost all day


----------



## jiny

I've been online since 9 AM and nothing


----------



## strawberrywine

Sugarella said:


> It's 12:34 PM on a Sunday



I live in the Philippines.


----------



## ZetaFunction

KawaiiLotus said:


> Everyone give jingle a negative wi-fi rating



Then he'll give us coallectables for being naughty


----------



## emolga

KawaiiLotus said:


> Everyone give jingle a negative wi-fi rating



that would probably violate the rules


----------



## jiny

White Claw said:


> I live in the Philippines.



I know, I'm just saying what time it is for me.


----------



## Araie

ToxiFoxy said:


> This should go in the basement and it should be a winter pun game XD
> Wow this thread started yesterday and there is already 97 pages of puns



Nah, it's more of a "discussion" of the upcoming event, so I think it's fine where it is.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Araie said:


> Nah, it's more of a "discussion" of the upcoming event, so I think it's fine where it is.



Yeah I know but I meant someone should make that game in the basement


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> OMG you're annoying GTFO



You do know I was joking when I said that, right


----------



## ZetaFunction

Lucanosa said:


> Then he'll give us *coal*_lectables_ for being naughty



no one seen what I just did there?
y'all are a tough group.


----------



## Araie

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah I know but I meant someone should make that game in the basement



Oh, I see what you mean! Yeah, that would be cool.


----------



## Xerolin

emolga said:


> that would probably violate the rules



Jingle is a npc soooo..yeh


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> You do know I was joking when I said that, right



I was too

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah I know but I meant someone should make that game in the basement



I made it lol


----------



## Xerolin

Sugarella said:


> I was too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I made it lol



I'll be there


----------



## emolga

KawaiiLotus said:


> Jingle is a npc soooo..yeh



it could still potentially violate the rules


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> I was too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I made it lol



Good good

NOW GTFO!!!1 !1


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> Good good
> 
> NOW GTFO!!!1 !1



OK!!11!!!

omg jutsin is viewing


----------



## Xerolin

JUSTIN THE KRAMPUS IS BACK
JUSTIN=KRAMPUS. HE TAKES AWAY NAUGHTY CHILDREN. OH NOEZ
otay caps lock is off ^^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin is evil


----------



## cIementine

he's Justin time for our 1000th post


----------



## Dinosaurz

Omg yes


----------



## jiny

oh wow


----------



## Vizionari

holy cow 100 pages


----------



## jiny

omg we have made it


----------



## cIementine

we've spent all day trolling tbt


----------



## Vizionari

Hi Justin


----------



## Paperboy012305

And guess who left.


----------



## jiny

HI


----------



## Dinosaurz

Eoo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> And guess who left.



YOU GOT IT AHH


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> And guess who left.



gtfo

why are you such a grinch


----------



## ZetaFunction

1k posts bby
rip fml


----------



## cIementine

maybe now we're at 1000 posts he'll announce it!


----------



## Paperboy012305

And he came back, AND HE LEAVES AGAIN!


----------



## emolga

Justin's gonna whip us with birch sticks and give us coal for Christmas


----------



## Dinosaurz

1K POSTS YAY


----------



## Mimi Cheems

ive been viewing this thread all day
 rip me


----------



## teto

osnap 1k


----------



## Araie

I'm back! And dang.. 1,000 posts? That's a pretty weird number to see in a thread in the Bell Tree HQ..


----------



## jiny

wow i can't believe 1k posts in the HQ. tahts odd


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sugarella said:


> gtfo
> 
> why are you such a grinch


IDK why being a smart mouth is fun, but its hurting me. I'll stop.


----------



## Xerolin

Justin, that's just cold


----------



## cIementine

KawaiiLotus said:


> Justin, that's just cold



no pun intended

- - - Post Merge - - -

what if we have to get to 2015 posts


----------



## Xerolin

Araie said:


> I'm baack! And dang.. 1,000 posts? That's a pretty weird number to see in a thread in the Bell Tree HQ..


Especially if it's only a day old


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> no pun intended
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what if we have to get to 2015 posts



or 2016 posts eh


----------



## Dinosaurz

We're inpatient


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> We're inpatient



of course we are


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin, please stop trying to be Krampus.

There's no Justin-ication in that.


----------



## Xerolin

StarryWolf said:


> We're inpatient



Impatient*


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just realized. That 1k post belongs to me, wow.


----------



## Xerolin

StarryWolf said:


> We're inpatient



Impatient*


----------



## Dinosaurz

KawaiiLotus said:


> Impatient*



GRAMMAR NAZI


----------



## cIementine

he's Justintolerant of our introllerance.


----------



## Araie

KawaiiLotus said:


> Especially if it's only a day old



Totally forgot that.


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> GRAMAR NAZI



*ILLUMINAZI CONFIRMED*


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just realized. That 1k post belongs to me, wow.



Only just?!?!


----------



## cIementine

omg Justin liked my post saying 'maybe he'll announce now we've hit 1000' and left.


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> omg Justin liked my post saying 'maybe he'll announce now we've hit 1000' and left.



THE ANNOUNCEMENT IS COMING

SOMEONE REACTIVATE THE HYPE THRUSTERS


----------



## emolga

pumpkins said:


> omg Justin liked my post saying 'maybe he'll announce now we've hit 1000' and left.



OOH


----------



## teto

if this is another troll im gonna die

BUT IF IT'S NOT LET'S HYPE


----------



## Mimi Cheems

HYPE ASF


----------



## teto

oh justin's back


----------



## cIementine

_what if this is one big lie and we're all doomed_


----------



## Vizionari

Lucanosa said:


> THE ANNOUNCEMENT IS COMING
> 
> SOMEONE REACTIVATE THE HYPE THRUSTERS


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> _what if this is one big lie and we're all doomed_



Ommgggg


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> THE ANNOUNCEMENT IS COMING
> 
> SOMEONE REACTIVATE THE HYPE THRUSTERS



I got this.


----------



## Xerolin

MORE PEOPLES ARE HERE


----------



## Nightmares

Mel, your sig is so cute >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vizionari said:


>


Whatever happened to the hype train?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Plz plz
ALL PRAY TO JUBS


----------



## cIementine

there's 17 members Justin you're outnumbered


----------



## N e s s

Justin please this post is out of human control


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> _what if this is one big lie and we're all doomed_



Maybe..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Whatever happened to the hype train?



It died. The end.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin
If your heart isn't coal, you'll post the announcement soon.

WAIT WHAT IF IT'S GETTING POSTING IN EXACTLY ONE MINUTE


----------



## Nightmares

Justin are you reading all our comments xD


----------



## Xerolin

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN


----------



## cIementine

i'm going to lose sleep over this defining moment in my life. 
I've probably taken more pictures on this forum than I will any of my children.


----------



## emolga

what if justin is actually a goblin that survives on the tears of animal crossing-obsessed people


----------



## ZetaFunction

L CocoaBean said:


> Justin are you reading all our comments xD



No he left


----------



## cIementine

emolga said:


> what if justin is actually a goblin that survives on the tears of animal crossing-obsessed people



there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> No he left



Everyone scared him off.


----------



## Xerolin

HE LEFT. THAT TROLL


----------



## Vizionari

Justin's activity: viewing thread


----------



## sej

Omg
I will stay up all night if I have to


----------



## teto

-chants-
POST IT! POST IT! POST IT! POST IT!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> Everyone scared him off.



Now he's hiding


----------



## jiny

guys maybe if we don't say post it he will

we can use reverse psychology!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> guys maybe if we don't say post it he will
> 
> we can use reverse psychology!!


That's a terrible idea


----------



## teto

Sugarella said:


> guys maybe if we don't say post it he will
> 
> we can use reverse psychology!!



i don't think anything'll work at this point


----------



## Xerolin

I doubt he will ever post it


----------



## ZetaFunction

KawaiiLotus said:


> I doubt he will ever post it



yay at least I'm at 4.7k posts
all thanks to procrastination threads like this


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> yay at least I'm at 4.7k posts
> all thanks to procrastination threads like this



kungrats


----------



## Dinosaurz

CRIEZ
I CANT DO THIS ANYMORE


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> yay at least I'm at 4.7k posts
> all thanks to procrastination threads like this



You are my other half apparently
//merges with Luca


----------



## teto

this forum has fueled half of my posts for the day
and i've made a lottt of posts today


----------



## cIementine

this is all too much for me
/spontaneously combusts


----------



## Xerolin

//explodes


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> this is all too much for me
> /spontaneously combusts



water
water would be nice


----------



## sej

THEY ARE VIEWING A THREAD AT THE SAME TIME COULD THIS BE IT


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> this is all too much for me
> /spontaneously combusts



Noooo! *gathers the ashes and pumpkin seeds*


----------



## teto

SCREAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Shimmer

The event hasn't happened yet? I checked in at break at work to see if anything happened. Glad I havent missed anything yet!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> kungrats



ty!



KawaiiLotus said:


> You are my other half apparently
> //merges with Luca



let's fuse into yellow diamond blue diamond


----------



## Dinosaurz

Shimmer said:


> The event hasn't happened yet? I checked in at break at work to see if anything happened. Glad I havent missed anything yet!



NOTHING IS HAPPENING


----------



## cIementine

P e o n y said:


> Noooo! *gathers the ashes and pumpkin seeds*



fyi, my ashes and seeds make a great latte.


----------



## Araie

Shimmer said:


> The event hasn't happened yet? I checked in at break at work to see if anything happened. Glad I havent missed anything yet!



Just puns, sadness, and trolling.


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> fyi, my ashes and seeds make a great latte.



*makes into latte and drinks it*
yum :^)


----------



## jiny

//explodes into dust


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> *makes into latte and drinks it*
> yum :^)



/puts you in oven and turns you into a gluten-free loaf of bread


----------



## gingerbread

Sugarella said:


> //explodes into dust



*collects u and puts u in a sugar jar*
fixed


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> ty!
> 
> 
> 
> let's fuse into yellow diamond blue diamond



Jas
Check
Your
Vms
?^?


----------



## ZetaFunction

gosh why do the mods have to procrastinate it

like they add the snowflakes currency and expect us to wait patiently!?!?  smh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Know what? Justin and Tina should have troll avatars instead. Forget about Justin having his avatar change into Cyrus. (Whoever that is. I STILL DO NOT KNOW!)


----------



## teto

gingerbread said:


> *makes into latte and drinks it*
> yum :^)



technically cannibalism


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> /puts you in oven and turns you into a gluten-free loaf of bread



at least you haven't eaten me yet. :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> technically cannibalism



indeed


----------



## Xerolin

//sits straight with tea next to me. Then binges Netflix. Checks 3 hours later. Me: FAAAAAAQQQQ


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> at least you haven't eaten me yet. :^)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> indeed



/slices you in half, spreads Nutella and eats you


----------



## emolga

gingerbread said:


> *makes into latte and drinks it*
> yum :^)



a person with a bee icon eating the ashes of another person with a bee icon? beeception


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> gosh why do the mods have to procrastinate it
> 
> like they add the snowflakes currency and expect us to wait patiently!?!?  smh



ikr they're so mean

mayeb because they're busy?


----------



## teto

tina's viewing the shop
ooh


----------



## Xerolin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Know what? Justin and Tina should have troll avatars instead. Forget about Justin having his avatar change into Cyrus. (Whoever that is. I STILL DO NOT KNOW!)



Reese's husband. He wakes up after stuff and refurbishes furniture. A blue alpaca with freckles


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> /slices you in half, spreads Nutella and eats you



w0w rude
at least I am still the other half. therefore I am still alive

*also takes your nutella*


----------



## Xerolin

pumpkins said:


> /slices you in half, spreads Nutella and eats you



Brb Ima have Nutella now


----------



## cIementine

Delishush said:


> tina's viewing the shop
> ooh



OMG IT JUST UPDATED! THE NEW COLLECTIBLES ASDFGHJKL <3333


----------



## teto

pumpkins said:


> OMG IT JUST UPDATED! THE NEW COLLECTIBLES ASDFGHJKL <3333



nice try fam


----------



## Paperboy012305

KawaiiLotus said:


> Reese's husband. He wakes up after stuff and refurbishes furniture. A blue alpaca with freckles


Oh! Ik who now.


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> OMG IT JUST UPDATED! THE NEW COLLECTIBLES ASDFGHJKL <3333



you nerd tbh


----------



## Vizionari

pumpkins said:


> OMG IT JUST UPDATED! THE NEW COLLECTIBLES ASDFGHJKL <3333


Christmas Lights are totally new!


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> you nerd tbh



:^)


----------



## Pokemanz

Hey fam lets get frosty


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> :^)



:^^))


----------



## teto

Pokemanz said:


> Hey fam lets get frosty



let's get schwifty


----------



## Xerolin

pumpkins said:


> :^)



Das dorito


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Hey fam lets get frosty


Hey man, where's your Santa hat? Can't celebrate the Christmas spirit without one. (You still can if you don't, but its nice to)


----------



## ZetaFunction

First person to quote this post gets 0.1 tbt


----------



## piske

Delishush said:


> let's get schwifty



YEEEESSSS I just watched that episode today xD


----------



## teto

Lucanosa said:


> First person to quote this post gets 0.1 tbt



lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> First person to quote this post gets 0.1 tbt


What?


----------



## emolga

hey, might as well make things fun. first person to quote this gets 10 TBT.


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> hey, might as well make things fun. first person to quote this gets 10 TBT.


Ok.


----------



## ZetaFunction

emolga said:


> hey, might as well make things fun. first person to quote this gets 10 TBT.



yas


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok.



there you go!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> yas


Sonic: *YOU'RE TOO SLOW!!!*


----------



## teto

thank u for my 0.1 tbt so kind!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> there you go!


Thx!


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> yas



I Cri bc no stuff on dark crystal rp ;-;


----------



## piske

I need to go take a boa ;w; someone VM meeee if it starts!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*haha nap!!! Boa whattt


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> there you go!



I-I can quote things too....?


----------



## emolga

would it be against the rules for me to hold a few mini giveaways on this thread rip


----------



## teto

first person 2 quote this gets no tbt


----------



## Xerolin

JUSTIN IS BACK
TROLLLLLLL


----------



## Xerolin

JUSTIN IS BACK
TROLLLLLLL


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> thank u for my 0.1 tbt so kind!!!!



yvw!!! ;D



KawaiiLotus said:


> I Cri bc no stuff on dark crystal rp ;-;



rip
coallectables hype > dark crystal rp
sorry ;o;


----------



## sej

Delishush said:


> first person 2 quote this gets no tbt



Yess I am so happy


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> thank u for my 0.1 tbt so kind!!!!



yvw!!! ;D



KawaiiLotus said:


> I Cri bc no stuff on dark crystal rp ;-;



rip
coallectables hype > dark crystal rp
sorry ;o;


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> would it be against the rules for me to hold a few mini giveaways on this thread rip



I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE DO THIS


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> yvw!!! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> rip
> coallectables hype > dark crystal rp
> sorry ;o;



;-;
//eats nutella


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> would it be against the rules for me to hold a few mini giveaways on this thread rip



I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE DO THIS


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> yvw!!! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> rip
> coallectables hype > dark crystal rp
> sorry ;o;



;-;
//eats nutella


----------



## ZetaFunction

first person to post this gets 0.1 tbt
second gets 0.2 tbt
third gets 0.3 tbt
and fourth gets 0.4 tbt


----------



## teto

Sej said:


> Yess I am so happy



cangrertulashuns! u wen!


----------



## Justin

Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!





















oh.


----------



## teto

Lucanosa said:


> first person to post this gets 0.1 tbt
> second gets 0.2 tbt
> third gets 0.3 tbt
> and fourth gets 0.4 tbt



lol k


----------



## emolga

i just got a resetti error message *cue X files theme*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.


OH MY GOD


----------



## cIementine

I predict it will be announced in 35 minutes (8PM GMT) from now.


----------



## strawberrywine

First one to quote this wins Justin!!


----------



## Xerolin

OH NO DOUBLE POSTS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Vizionari

White Claw said:


> First one to quote this wins Justin!!



lol


----------



## emolga

....first person to quote this wins 20 tbt


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.


LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> ....first person to quote this wins 20 tbt



Huh


----------



## Araie

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.



Just.. uh.. encouragement?


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.



Whoops

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> ....first person to quote this wins 20 tbt



Meeeee


----------



## Vizionari

emolga said:


> ....first person to quote this wins 20 tbt



hi


----------



## Xerolin

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.



Oh goody
I'm famous


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.


How do you feel huh?


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.



it's ok jubs i'm nice to you even though I said i'd stalk you twice today!


----------



## ZetaFunction

LOL c'mon and post it

please :'(


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> LOL c'mon and post it
> 
> please :'(



I had that spoon of nutella


----------



## jiny

Justin said:


> Oh wow I got some visitor messages! Better check these out, I wonder what insightful friendly conversations my fellow TBTers have left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.



Oops


----------



## Nightmares

First person to guess my real name wins all my collectibles, including the hidden ones.


----------



## Heyden

Burn Sej, Sugarella, L Cocoabean and KawaiiLotus then theyll give us the event!


----------



## cIementine

Haydenn said:


> Burn Sej, Sugarella, L Cocoabean and KawaiiLotus then theyll give us the event!



i'm willing to make that sacrifice


----------



## sej

L CocoaBean said:


> First person to guess my real name wins all my collectibles, including the hidden ones.



Lani

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> i'm willing to make that sacrifice



I thought you loved me :'(


----------



## ZetaFunction

'justin x starrywolf'

lmao whyyy


----------



## sej

L CocoaBean said:


> First person to guess my real name wins all my collectibles, including the hidden ones.



Leilani


----------



## Nightmares

Haydenn said:


> Burn Sej, Sugarella, L Cocoabean and KawaiiLotus then theyll give us the event!



WHY ME


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> First person to guess my real name wins all my collectibles, including the hidden ones.



Lani
Your dogs name is Cocoa


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> I thought you loved me :'(



i'm doing it for the good of the world. for jubs, for christmas. to save us all.


----------



## emolga

Haydenn said:


> Burn Sej, Sugarella, L Cocoabean and KawaiiLotus then theyll give us the event!



all in favor say aye


----------



## jiny

Haydenn said:


> Burn Sej, Sugarella, L Cocoabean and KawaiiLotus then theyll give us the event!



i already wanted to burn


----------



## Paperboy012305

L CocoaBean said:


> First person to guess my real name wins all my collectibles, including the hidden ones.


This thing (Not the whole thread, ok maybe a little bit) has gotten a little out of hand.


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> Leilani





All I have is the HHD one oops


----------



## ZetaFunction

emolga said:


> all in favor say aye



aye
sorry sugar


----------



## Heyden

pumpkins said:


> i'm willing to make that sacrifice



We all are tbh


----------



## Justin

Lucanosa said:


> 'justin x starrywolf'
> 
> lmao whyyy


----------



## Heyden

pumpkins said:


> i'm willing to make that sacrifice



We all are tbh


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


>



who'd have thought.


----------



## sej

Sugarella said:


> i already wanted to burn



:'(
Meanie


----------



## Nightmares

Paperboy012305 said:


> This thing (Not the whole thread, ok maybe a little bit) has gotten a little out of hand.



You're fun


----------



## Xerolin

Justin said:


>



Wait wut X,D


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> aye
> sorry sugar



thanks that's helpful

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> :'(
> Meanie



i didn't say you i said myself


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin said:


>



omg...


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


>



tina isn't going to be happy


----------



## Xerolin

Haydenn said:


> Burn Sej, Sugarella, L Cocoabean and KawaiiLotus then theyll give us the event!



Nty
I'm too young


----------



## sej

Sugarella said:


> thanks that's helpful
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't say you i said myself


Whoops I'm dumb xD


----------



## emolga

Justin said:


>


(Wake me up) Wake me up inside


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> tina isn't going to be happy



no she isn't


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> tina isn't going to be happy



Shhh


----------



## Xerolin

pumpkins said:


> tina isn't going to be happy



Omg X,D


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> tina isn't going to be happy



:') tina x justin x starrywolf x pokeballcollectible


----------



## Nightmares

Haydenn said:


> We all are tbh



W-What did I do wrong...? ;-;


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> tina isn't going to be happy



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


>



SHH JUSTIN DONT RUIN MY SECRET


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


>


Justin, do you take Starrywolf as your forever wife and take care of her no matter what happens to her?


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> SHH JUSTIN DONT RUIN MY SECRET



It's not a secret anymore ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## sej

I BET JUSTIN HAS ALREADY GOT THE POST READY TO POST BUT HE IS TROLLING XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> It's not a secret anymore ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



You know you ship it


----------



## Araie

Sej said:


> I BET JUSTIN HAS ALREADY GOT THE POST READY TO POST BUT HE IS TROLLING XD



Probably.


----------



## jiny

Sej said:


> I BET JUSTIN HAS ALREADY GOT THE POST READY TO POST BUT HE IS TROLLING XD



right


----------



## Nightmares

TROLOLOLOL


----------



## Dinosaurz

WE ALL HAVE OUR DREAMS


----------



## strawberrywine

The deed has been done.




Justin pls post it now ;(


----------



## Vizionari

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post now pls



rip


----------



## Xerolin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Justin, do you take Starrywolf as your forever wife and take care of her no matter what happens to her?



WAIT IS STARRYWOLF A GIRL
Also, my sig ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Araie

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(



Rest in pizza.


----------



## brownboy102

Everyone seems very *DOWN UNDER THE WEATHER* because of Justin's trolling.

im so late


----------



## jiny

u guys are so mean


----------



## Araie

KawaiiLotus said:


> WAIT IS STARRYWOLF A GIRL
> Also, my sig ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


Yeah, she's a girl.


----------



## Dinosaurz

KawaiiLotus said:


> WAIT IS STARRYWOLF A GIRL
> Also, my sig ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Rlly
Really


----------



## Xerolin

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(



Y u do dis
Also brb. Have to do dishes ;-;


----------



## sej

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(



:'(
I am invincible you can't make me burn


----------



## Paperboy012305

KawaiiLotus said:


> WAIT IS STARRYWOLF A GIRL
> Also, my sig ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


I think so. One time she said she was, IDK where tho.


----------



## Vizionari

KawaiiLotus said:


> WAIT IS STARRYWOLF A GIRL
> Also, my sig ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



nice


----------



## Dinosaurz

JUSTIN X STARRYWOLF WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD


----------



## emolga

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(



A good deed


----------



## Xerolin

Araie said:


> Yeah, she's a girl.



My whole perspective of life has changed as I know it


----------



## Nightmares

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(



WHY ME


----------



## ZetaFunction

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(



THANK YOU woops did I say that out loud


----------



## Sap88

Excited ^^ Perhap s we should change the thread name to

'EVENT HYPEEEEE'


----------



## emolga

can i burn too please ive waited for years


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> THANK YOU woops did I say that out loud



:'(


----------



## Paperboy012305

White Claw said:


> The deed has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin pls post it now ;(


What does it mean? No, seriously? They going to hell or what??


----------



## Sap88

emolga said:


> can i burn too please ive waited for years



But your cakes will melt D:


----------



## jiny

emolga said:


> can i burn too please ive waited for years



we can burn together 

i have always wanted to burn too


----------



## sej

U guys r horrible (((((


----------



## Vizionari

Paperboy012305 said:


> What does it mean? No, seriously? They going to hell or what??



they're sacrifice for our deity Justin


----------



## Goth

im still alive


----------



## emolga

Sap88 said:


> But your cakes will melt D:



Good


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> :'(



:'c it's for a good cause

MODS POST IT NOWWW THEY'RE DEAD PLEASEEE


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin- I will never forgive you for ruining my secret


----------



## sej

Lucanosa said:


> :'c it's for a good cause
> 
> MODS POST IT NOWWW THEY'RE DEAD PLEASEEE



I am not dead


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sej said:


> I am not dead



you will be soon ( ͡O ͜ʖ ͡O)


----------



## Nightmares

Seriously, though....why do I have to burn....;-;

I WANT TO LIVEEE


----------



## Sap88

Sej said:


> I am not dead



Then you are undead


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vizionari said:


> they're sacrifice for our deity Justin


Oh. OOOOHHHHHH!!! I get it now. Good thing i'm not gonna call him that.


----------



## sej

Lucanosa said:


> you will be soon ( ͡O ͜ʖ ͡O)



*runs away and hides in corner*


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sej said:


> *runs away and hides in corner*



// grabs and feeds dark candy
now your Jack's


----------



## jiny

emolga said:


> can i burn too please ive waited for years



Your wish has been granted


----------



## emolga

Sugarella said:


> Your wish has been granted



thank you. do you see that face I endure it with pleasure


----------



## jiny

emolga said:


> thank you. do you see that face I endure it with pleasure



you're welcome

i make burning photos for free


----------



## Sap88

Sugarella said:


> you're welcome
> 
> i make burning photos for free



Burn all the popsicles ;o


----------



## jiny

Sap88 said:


> Burn all the popsicles ;o



why


----------



## cIementine

if we burn, you burn with us


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> if we burn, you burn with us



i burned so you gotta burn with me


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sej said:


> *runs away and hides in corner*


Was going to let Lucanosa do "Here's Johnny!" but then I was like "Screw it!" You're safe with me. I have a powerful ally next to me. Who is it? IDK, someone that can beat anyone, like Chuck Norris.


----------



## teto

like JOHN CENAAA


----------



## Dinosaurz

I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUTE.
can you sacrifice me to the almighty senpai Justin


----------



## cIementine

Sugarella said:


> i burned so you gotta burn with me



we as in me. i haven't burned yet so


----------



## jiny

who's john cena


----------



## cIementine

Sugarella said:


> who's john cena



please stop. please burn.


----------



## strawberrywine

pumpkins said:


> we as in me. i haven't burned yet so



I'll burn u for only the small price of 200btb


----------



## piske

I don't look at this thread for like 5 minutes...what happened??!?! LOL


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> please stop. please burn.



already did


----------



## teto

Oh snap


----------



## sej

Sugarella said:


> who's john cena



Wat.....


----------



## Paperboy012305

How about all of us get burned? (I just want to see a pic of that, ok?) Its for the best of our lord Justin.


----------



## cIementine

10 minutes until i reckon it will be announced.


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> who's john cena



He's a pro wrestler.


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> How about all of us get burned? (I just want to see a pic of that, ok?) Its for the best of our lord Justin.



i can try lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> He's a pro wrestler.



i was joking


----------



## Dinosaurz

P e o n y said:


> I don't look at this thread for like 5 minutes...what happened??!?! LOL



Look at page 116+


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> 10 minutes until i reckon it will be announced.



I hope it will be announced then D:


----------



## Vizionari

P e o n y said:


> I don't look at this thread for like 5 minutes...what happened??!?! LOL



It's all Justin's fault lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

Plus he's part of the world of vines.


----------



## piske

No no no no no John Cena memes........


----------



## cIementine

Araie said:


> He's a pro wrestler.



most importantly my soulmate

hey sej remember when you didn't know what ramen was


----------



## Goth

did anything happen


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> i can try lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i was joking



Now I am just that awkward person. Yay.


----------



## Xerolin

I'm back. Checking previous posts. Omg I want this to be a chatzy so bad XD


----------



## Sap88

Well, Justin is working hard, so ^^

~THANK YOU JUSTIN~

I don't mind if the event is tomorrow though XD


----------



## teto

nope the thread just got even more messed up


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> most importantly my soulmate
> 
> hey sej remember when you didn't know what ramen was



I still don't know what it taste like and it still looks like worms swimming in gravy


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> How about all of us get burned? (I just want to see a pic of that, ok?) Its for the best of our lord Justin.



you can't burn something that's been frozen to its core.
I'll never melt, no matter how hard you try dearie


----------



## Dinosaurz

KawaiiLotus said:


> I'm back. Checking previous posts. Omg I want this to be a chatzy so bad XD



I don't know whether I love your sig or hate it


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> No no no no no John Cena memes........



Too bad. 



Spoiler:


----------



## cIementine

Sap88 said:


> Well, Justin is working hard, so ^^
> 
> ~THANK YOU JUSTIN~
> 
> I don't mind if the event is tomorrow though XD



i think this thread is just as fun as the event will be.
heads up to the staff for being great and tolerating a cyrus petition, whiny tweens, me, starrywolf's undying love for jubs and the  attention after the one chocolate cake restock.


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Ahahaha!!!! Why did I open the spoiler???!?? xD


----------



## Vizionari

hi Jeremy


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> you can't burn something that's been frozen to its core.
> I'll never melt, no matter how hard you try dearie


Oh. Then you get to "Demonic voice" *WATCH US ALL SUFFER!!!!*


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> starrywolf's undying love for jubs



Don't judge me okay


----------



## Sap88

pumpkins said:


> i think this thread is just as fun as the event will be.
> heads up to the staff for being great and tolerating a cyrus petition, whiny tweens, me, starrywolf's undying love for jubs and the  attention after the one chocolate cake restock.



D i t t o ~


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> i think this thread is just as fun as the event will be.
> heads up to the staff for being great and tolerating a cyrus petition, whiny tweens, me, starrywolf's undying love for jubs and the  attention after the one chocolate cake restock.



pm sums up what happened in this thread.
OH and the puns


----------



## teto

yeah, this forum EXPLODED after the chocolate cake restock

like jesus


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Ahahaha!!!! Why did I open the spoiler???!?? xD



Because.. uh.. stuff.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. Then you get to "Demonic voice" *WATCH US ALL SUFFER!!!!*



 Sounds like fun!


----------



## Araie

Delishush said:


> yeah, this forum EXPLODED after the chocolate cake restock
> 
> like jesus



Wait.. what?


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> i think this thread is just as fun as the event will be.
> heads up to the staff for being great and tolerating a cyrus petition, whiny tweens, me, starrywolf's undying love for jubs and the  attention after the one chocolate cake restock.


wasn't it cocoabean's undying love for jubs


----------



## Paperboy012305

P e o n y said:


> Ahahaha!!!! Why did I open the spoiler???!?? xD


And why did I expect *WALUIGI TIME???*


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> Wait.. what?



A single chocolate cake was restocked because everyone kept saying the shop was restocked and lied then it was and we didn't believe them


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> Wait.. what?



There was a single choco cake restocked when this thread was going nuts.

Idk who got it tho

ninja'd


----------



## Xerolin

Jeremy is viewing now


----------



## cIementine

Sugarella said:


> wasn't it cocoabean's undying love for jubs



i think starrywolf's tag kind of topped it
still ship me x jubs x tina as the lubdub trio though


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> i think starrywolf's tag kind of topped it
> still ship me x jubs x tina as the lubdub trio though



oh ok


----------



## Jeremy

I ship jubs with the next person to post


----------



## cIementine

me!!!


----------



## jiny

lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> I ship jubs with the next person to post



Me


WELL I SHIP ME WITH JUBS


----------



## cIementine

yes dibbs on jubs


----------



## sej

hi *Jeremy*


----------



## ZetaFunction

jk


----------



## Paperboy012305

KawaiiLotus said:


> Jeremy is viewing now


Hooray, more trolling madness!


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> me!!!



pumpkins x Justin

I ship it


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> A single chocolate cake was restocked because everyone kept saying the shop was restocked and lied then it was and we didn't believe them



Oh my god.. I swear, the mods are the trolliest trolls. Do you know who got it?


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> Me
> 
> 
> WELL I SHIP ME WITH JUBS



lol ur stupid tag doesn't destroy mine and jubs' genuine love bond !!1!


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> OMG RESTOCK THEY ADDED CANDY CANE COLLECTIBLES
> HYPE IT'S SO SLOW THO


don't do that


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> pumpkins x Justin
> 
> I ship it



Hey, I'm all in.


----------



## Xerolin

Lucanosa said:


> OMG RESTOCK THEY ADDED CANDY CANE COLLECTIBLES
> HYPE IT'S SO SLOW THO



WAIT WAT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait, Jeremy. What are you doing?


----------



## jiny

Araie said:


> Oh my god.. I swear, the mods are the trolliest trolls. Do you know who got it?



someone with a ren & stimpy avatar i think

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> WAIT WAT



it's not true lol


----------



## piske

I think I've been on this thread since like 7 AM and it's 2 PM here. WHAT IS MY LIFE!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> don't do that



e.e



KawaiiLotus said:


> WAIT WAT



you heard me

:'( no event announced and it's 2 pm here
RIP


----------



## Jeremy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, Jeremy. What are you doing?



What do you mean?


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> someone with a ren & stimpy avatar i think
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> it's not true lol



Oh, ok!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> What do you mean?



IS THE EVENT COMING OUT?


----------



## Nightmares

Who got what??


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> e.e
> 
> 
> 
> you heard me
> 
> :'( no event announced and it's 2 pm here
> RIP



srry it's just some people have been saying "OMG RESTOCK LOLOLL" and it's not true


----------



## gingerbread

wow. this thread lmao 
i left and now I have returned


----------



## Araie

L CocoaBean said:


> Who got what??



The one restocked chocolate cake collectible.


----------



## cIementine

Jeremy said:


> What do you mean?



liar liar pants on fire halfway down the telephone wire!!1!


----------



## teto

well it's 8PM HERE AND STILL NOTHING
I'VE BEEN ON THIS THREAD FOR 8 HOUURSSS
;~;


----------



## ZetaFunction

L CocoaBean said:


> Who got what??



Everyone got nothing


----------



## cIementine

my prediction was incorrect.


----------



## jiny

I'VE BEEN HERE FOR 6 FLIPPING HOURS


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeremy said:


> What do you mean?


"I ship jubs with the next person to post" Your sig explains everything to me.


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> A single chocolate cake was restocked because everyone kept saying the shop was restocked and lied then it was and we didn't believe them



Who got it?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> I'VE BEEN HERE FOR 6 FLIPPING HOURS



SAME

WOULD YOU MODS JUST POST IT ALREADY?!?!
WE'LL RIOT AND BURN DOWN THIS PLACE IF YOU DON'T

WHO'S WITH ME!??!?!?!


----------



## jiny

emolga said:


> Who got it?



A guy with a ren & stimpy avatar I think


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> Who got it?



Nxy16 or whatever the username is


----------



## Jeremy

pumpkins said:


> liar liar pants on fire halfway down the telephone wire!!1!



Me or my pants???


----------



## cIementine

i think jeremy is here as a distraction because jubs and tina are sneaking around.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, whoever's been here for 6 hours clearly has no life.


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> SAME
> 
> WOULD YOU MODS JUST POST IT ALREADY?!?!
> WE'LL RIOT AND BURN DOWN THIS PLACE IF YOU DON'T
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME!??!?!?!



aye

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, whoever's been here for 6 hours clearly has no life.



r00d


----------



## cIementine

Jeremy said:


> Me or my pants???



you and all your pants


----------



## strawberrywine

Tina and Justin just logged out fml
We must send our prayers to Lord Justin to summon him back.


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, whoever's been here for 6 hours clearly has no life.



Aye aye!


----------



## teto

Nyx81 won the battle for the cake btw


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, whoever's been here for 6 hours clearly has no life.



// looks at everyone on here
No one who's making a big deal about the restock has any life.
It's why we do it though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sugarella said:


> aye
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> r00d


Oops, sorry. Did it again.


----------



## Sap88

Chill guysl. Quite literally.


----------



## cIementine

thanks for the 'pumpkinsxjustin' and 'justin x pumpkins' tags ;^)


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> thanks for the 'pumpkinsxjustin' and 'justin x pumpkins' tags ;^)



my otp


----------



## sej

Jeremy is an obvious distraction xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> thanks for the 'pumpkinsxjustin' and 'justin x pumpkins' tags ;^)



Doesn't beat Justin X StarryWolf tho.. Just sayin'


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

What is even going on in this thread lmao


----------



## ZetaFunction

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> What is even going on in this thread lmao



insanity because we want the event and coallectables


----------



## Paperboy012305

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> What is even going on in this thread lmao


Madness, that's what.


----------



## teto

the tags are just amazing lmao


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> Doesn't beat Justin X StarryWolf tho.. Just sayin'



jeremy even confirmed our ship. yours is a pile of bullship!!


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> thanks for the 'pumpkinsxjustin' and 'justin x pumpkins' tags ;^)



You're welcome.


----------



## gingerbread

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> What is even going on in this thread lmao



tbh i have no idea


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> jeremy even confirmed our ship. yours is a pile of bullship!!



Yeah well... JUSTIN ADMITTED IT


----------



## piske

I added one too lol first one ever didn't know it was a thing


----------



## gingerbread

Delishush said:


> the tags are just amazing lmao



lmao just read them :')


----------



## Dinosaurz

I added two


----------



## teto

justin x all tbters is best ship


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> I added one too lol first one ever didn't know it was a thing



I actually didn't know you could add tags either.


----------



## Dinosaurz

You're just hiding the one true ship


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins x sugarella

looks like y'all are gonna have pumpkin pie if you keep it up ;D


----------



## sej

Done my deed


----------



## Jeremy

Please do not fight over justin


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> You're just hiding the one true ship



technically if justin is shipped with all tbters it is the one true ship


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> thanks for the 'pumpkinsxjustin' and 'justin x pumpkins' tags ;^)



otp


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> Please do not fight over justin



I don't have too, he's already mine


----------



## gingerbread

tbh all of the tags are my otps
:^^^^)


----------



## Araie

Jeremy said:


> Please do not fight over justin



Justin is everyone's senpai.


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> pumpkins x sugarella
> 
> looks like y'all are gonna have pumpkin pie if you keep it up ;D



i legit am eating pumpkin pie rn


----------



## Nightmares

No I-I love Justin....! ;-;


----------



## piske

What's senpai?


----------



## teto

...well my otp is jeremy x justin

done fite me


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> i legit am eating pumpkin pie rn



pumpkins x sugarella confirmed


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> i legit am eating pumpkin pie rn



that is technically cannabalism


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeremy said:


> Please do not fight over justin


So you want us to fight him? Lets to it SSB style! (I'm joking around.)


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> What's senpai?



Everything.


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> pumpkins x sugarella
> 
> looks like y'all are gonna have pumpkin pie if you keep it up ;D



it was you
omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

JUSTIN IS MINE BACK OFF PEOPLE


----------



## gingerbread

oh jesus the x factor is on in the other room. otl
it's soooo badddd


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> JUSTIN IS MINE BACK OFF PEOPLE



He is everyone's.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> it was you
> omg



what nooooo


----------



## teto

Paperboy012305 said:


> So you want us to fight him? Lets to it SSB style! (I'm joking around.)



-side throws off of forum 100 times as ness-


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> JUSTIN IS MINE BACK OFF PEOPLE



justin prefers me


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> justin prefers me



fight fight fight fight


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> justin prefers me



Yeah he was the one who publicised our relationship


----------



## sej

Jeremy stop distracting us xD


----------



## Jeremy

Paperboy012305 said:


> So you want us to fight him? Lets to it SSB style! (I'm joking around.)



Yes but please do it in the SSB tournament in the Smashville board because we need more people!


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah he was the one who publicised our relationship



Good point.


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> justin prefers me



i prefer justin x pumpkins tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeremy said:


> Yes but please do it in the SSB tournament in the Smashville board because we need more people!


What did I just do. "Facepalm".... I'm not joining cause I suck.


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkinsss! have you done any revision for ur french tomorrow? O: or are you still procrastinating.


----------



## Nightmares

Jeremy x Lani

*blush* I ship it


----------



## ZetaFunction

justin x pumpkins x sugarella

sweetest ship of them all


----------



## cIementine

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah he was the one who publicised our relationship



he was ridiculing it :^)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Well. Well... It doesn't matter what you think
Justin X STARRYWOLF is OP AND YOU CAN'T FIGHT IT


----------



## Goth

never come back


----------



## Dinosaurz

pumpkins said:


> he was ridiculing it :^)



He was admitting it


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> Jeremy x Lani
> 
> *blush* I ship it



what's next

jas0n x lani


----------



## gingerbread

gingerbread said:


> *pumpkinsss* have you done any revision  O: or are you still procrastinating.



cough cough


----------



## Goth

but can we all agree Jeremy x L o t t i e is where it is at


----------



## piske

Rip chocotaco xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

OWWWWW MY HEAD FROM READING ALL THESE POSTS!!! >.<


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> what's next
> 
> jas0n x lani



Jeremy is my one and only <3


----------



## teto

He must be so proud his thread blew up like this

...and kinda sad
rip chocotaco

- - - Post Merge - - -

He must be so proud his thread blew up like this

...and kinda sad
rip chocotaco


----------



## Nightmares

Rip chocotaco 600ad-2k15


----------



## jiny

rip everyone *if* we find out the event's not coming out for another week


----------



## Araie

R.I.P chocotaco. He died from all our horrible ships and puns.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> rip everyone *if* we find out the event's not coming out for another week



tbh it probably won't.  they said in another week so???
besides, they released embers before the contests were announced so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Goth

L CocoaBean said:


> Jeremy is my one and only <3



um excuse me back off please

http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=1&u2=38940


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> tbh it probably won't.  they said in another week so???
> besides, they released embers before the contests were announced so I wouldn't be surprised


Pretty much what this is gonna be as well.


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> tbh it probably won't.  they said in another week so???
> besides, they released embers before the contests were announced so I wouldn't be surprised



Where did they say they would wait another week? I thought they said that they would release it sometime around late this week..


----------



## emolga

tfw u want a ship but ur too unpopular


----------



## jiny

emolga said:


> tfw u want a ship but ur too unpopular



emolga x gingerbread i ship it


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> tfw u want a ship but ur too unpopular


I don't want to ship, but look at my posts...


----------



## piske

If something doesn't happen after being here literally all day I might actually just quit this site not really doe


----------



## jiny

P e o n y said:


> If something doesn't happen after being here literally all day I might actually just quit this site not really doe



me too omg


----------



## Goth

i gave up on life


----------



## emolga

Sugarella said:


> emolga x gingerbread i ship it



oo nice


----------



## gingerbread

Sugarella said:


> emolga x gingerbread i ship it








that me wiggling my eyebrows

i dont even know what this is from i just found it really funny


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> If something doesn't happen after being here literally all day I might actually just quit this site not really doe



Yeah, I really hope they'll do something. I'm blowing off a math project for.. this.


----------



## piske

Meme game strong


----------



## gingerbread

P e o n y said:


> Meme game strong



i am a meme


----------



## Araie

To be honest, I never really am the person people ship with people. So uh.. yay.


----------



## teto

yeah i've given up
rip mettaton/me


----------



## ZetaFunction

P e o n y said:


> If something doesn't happen after being here literally all day I might actually just quit this site not really doe



I could be working on a x-mas gift, but nooo, instead I'm spending my morning/afternoon over some pixel hype.
mods are probably gonna be getting a LOT of nasty wifi ratings after this


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> I could be working on a x-mas gift, but nooo, instead I'm spending my morning/afternoon over some pixel hype.
> mods are probably gonna be getting a LOT of nasty wifi ratings after this



why would they??


----------



## piske

My dog keeps trying to lick my phone. He wants the snowflakes.


----------



## emolga

Delishush said:


> yeah i've given up
> rip mettaton/me



OOOOooOOOOOH YES!


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> why would they??



Because they probably won't release the event. I STILL HAVE HOPE!


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Because they probably won't release the event. I STILL HAVE HOPE!



It's like a compulsion at this point. I can't NOT look ;w;


----------



## gingerbread

omg im crying @ this gif






from tumblr fyi


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> To be honest, I never really am the person people ship with people. So uh.. yay.



Same.


----------



## cIementine

i might potentially fail a french exam because of this unpunctual event.
my fault. this was great procrastination; i gained a bf!!  (calll me l8r jubs ;^))


----------



## Nightmares

Oh my gosh xD


----------



## cIementine

lucanosa x araie


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> i might potentially fail a french exam because of this unpunctual event.
> my fault. this was great procrastination; i gained a bf!!  (calll me l8r jubs ;^))



brOOO you didn't revise??? 
ok. your back up plan: take google translate in and have it say the stuff for you through the speaker thing. :^) if they ask if you sound weird have it say: 'i have a cold'


----------



## Araie

Now here is more John Cena. 



Spoiler:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Whoa! So many Username x Username.


----------



## emolga

araie x guy fieri

get it because it kind of rhymes maybe


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> lucanosa x araie



My god.


----------



## piske

Guuuh I'm not shipped with anyone *cries*


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> lucanosa x araie



I'm speechless


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Now here is more John Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



D*** you Araie!!!!!!!!! Gahaha jokes


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Guuuh I'm not shipped with anyone *cries*



Uh.. P e o n y x forever alone.


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> brOOO you didn't revise???
> ok. your back up plan: take google translate in and have it say the stuff for you through the speaker thing. :^) if they ask if you sound weird have it say: 'i have a cold'



i kind of did for like 1 hour until i found this thread. i'll be ok lmao
that's a great idea 'sorry that's not my exam entry, that was a sneeze my bad'


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> Uh.. P e o n y x forever alone.



P e o n y X John Cena


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> D*** you Araie!!!!!!!!! Gahaha jokes



Hehe.. you are utmost welcome.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd prefer to be shipless, I dun no want any kidz.


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Uh.. P e o n y x forever alone.





StarryWolf said:


> P e o n y X John Cena



Oh straight savage!!!!!! RIP ME


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Oh straight savage!!!!!! RIP ME



<3


----------



## sej

I haven't been shipped with anyone yet :'(


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd prefer to be shipless, I dun no want any kidz.



paperboy012305 x every single member of kidzbop


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd prefer to be shipless, I dun no want any kidz.



i'll ship you with john cena and i can be your kid


----------



## jiny

pumpkins said:


> lucanosa x araie



wow lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sej said:


> I haven't been shipped with anyone yet :'(



Yeh justin


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> i kind of did for like 1 hour until i found this thread. i'll be ok lmao
> that's a great idea 'sorry that's not my exam entry, that was a sneeze my bad'



aw brooooo O: 
well it worked for me that one time. i think i told you. that one time I did a page of french homework using google translate. :^)


----------



## piske

OMG EMOLGA SLAYIN EM


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> paperboy012305 x every single member of kidzbop



*SHADDUPPP!!!!!*


----------



## teto

anyway here's some mettaton to brighten up your day i guess



Spoiler: OHH YES


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> Yeh justin



ididthat


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> aw brooooo O:
> well it worked for me that one time. i think i told you. that one time I did a page of french homework using google translate. :^)



i remember that! i'm following in your footsteps ;^)


----------



## gingerbread

oh god i'm looking on a tumblr for funny gifs and i'm finding the best things
i'll post my results.
here is one


----------



## Paperboy012305

pumpkins said:


> i'll ship you with john cena and i can be your kid


U Shaddup too.


----------



## gingerbread

pumpkins said:


> i remember that! i'm following in your footsteps ;^)



yes. :^)


----------



## cIementine

gingerbread said:


> oh god i'm looking on a tumblr for funny gifs and i'm finding the best things
> i'll post my results.
> here is one



willam dafuq


----------



## Araie

gingerbread said:


> oh god i'm looking on a tumblr for funny gifs and i'm finding the best things
> i'll post my results.
> here is one



That's creepy.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin is back!
Maybe it's happening now


----------



## sej

gingerbread said:


> oh god i'm looking on a tumblr for funny gifs and i'm finding the best things
> i'll post my results.
> here is one


That's disturbing.


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> Justin is back!
> Maybe it's happening now



doubt it


----------



## emolga

P e o n y said:


> OMG EMOLGA SLAYIN EM


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Justin is back!
> Maybe it's happening now



Nah, he probably just wants to be fangirled on again.


----------



## piske

gingerbread said:


> oh god i'm looking on a tumblr for funny gifs and i'm finding the best things
> i'll post my results.
> here is one



This legit is me IRL now


----------



## gingerbread

i'm glad everyone liked my gif


----------



## cIementine

Araie said:


> Nah, he probably just wants to be fangirled on again.



well it's sure working!


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> Justin is back!
> Maybe it's happening now


In your dreams.


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> This legit is me IRL now



With red creepy dots on your face?.. Ok then.


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> With red creepy dots on your face?.. Ok then.



Yes, it's the 2k15 christmas event madness!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emolga

Delishush said:


> anyway here's some mettaton to brighten up your day i guess
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OHH YES
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158469 View attachment 158470 View attachment 158471



9/10 needs more muffet


----------



## cIementine

P e o n y said:


> Yes, it's the 2k15 christmas event madness!!!!!!!!!!!



do you mean: the 2k15 christmas event non-existence


----------



## piske

pumpkins said:


> do you mean: the 2k15 christmas event non-existence



True story...


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Yes, it's the 2k15 christmas event madness!!!!!!!!!!!



I can tell that just by the exclamation point usage.


----------



## teto

emolga said:


> 9/10 needs more muffet





Spoiler:  i live to serve


----------



## Araie

pumpkins said:


> do you mean: the 2k15 christmas event non-existence



Very yes.. very true.


----------



## ZetaFunction

why does it remind me of Rumplestiltskin from Once Upon a Time?


----------



## gingerbread

i have another


----------



## jiny

Who da heck is Mettaton.


----------



## teto

gingerbread said:


> i have another



holy mother of


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> I can tell that just by the exclamation point usage.



I like to keep it exciting


----------



## Paperboy012305

gingerbread said:


> i have another


OMG A FLYING BODYLESS DOG! I don't find that disturbing at all!


----------



## jiny

!!!????!!!!???!!!?!!!?!!!


----------



## Nightmares

Can someone link me those gifs xD


----------



## Araie

gingerbread said:


> i have another



Still creepy.


----------



## gingerbread

L CocoaBean said:


> Can someone link me those gifs xD



it's tumblr my dear friend


----------



## emolga

Delishush said:


> Spoiler:  i live to serve
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158472



Thank u


----------



## teto

Sugarella said:


> Who da heck is Mettaton.



mettaton is a robot
a sexy robot
and he is my bae


----------



## sej

Araie said:


> Still creepy.



Still disturbing.


----------



## gingerbread

omfg these gifs always make me die


----------



## piske

gingerbread said:


> it's tumblr my dear friend



You gotta get on that imgur ish ;>


----------



## emolga

gingerbread said:


> it's tumblr my dear friend



NO NO DON'T CONVERT ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Araie

Sej said:


> Still disturbing.



Don't both of those mean about the same thing..?


----------



## gingerbread

alright one not disturbing just a clumsy cat 





the way the other one looks at it makes me laugh tbh


----------



## Dinosaurz

Y'all disturbing


----------



## teto

gingerbread said:


> omfg these gifs always make me die



what


----------



## Araie

gingerbread said:


> alright one not disturbing just a clumsy cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the way the other one looks at it makes me laugh tbh



That's cute.


----------



## Dinosaurz

You guys are wierd


----------



## Goth

this is upsetting


----------



## Dinosaurz

L o t t i e said:


> this is upsetting



Meh life is upsetting


----------



## emolga

who wants to talk about snails


----------



## Araie

Well.. here is a thing. 



Spoiler:


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> who wants to talk about snails



YAY ME

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Well.. here is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Wtf


----------



## Araie

emolga said:


> who wants to talk about snails



I like snails.


----------



## Goth

crying cringing killing


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> YAY ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf



Bread cat.


----------



## gingerbread

emolga said:


> who wants to talk about snails


----------



## teto

Snails are slimy.
Don't eat them, kids.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> Bread cat.



How about toast cat


----------



## emolga

Araie said:


> I like snails.



(Can't wake up)


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> How about toast cat



No. The bread shall not be burnt.


----------



## jiny

it's so windy here i think my tree fell down


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> No. The bread shall not be burnt.



Why not


----------



## Araie

Sugarella said:


> it's so windy here i think my tree fell down



I had 24 mile per hour winds this morning. My power went out.


----------



## jiny

26 mph calm tf down wind


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> who wants to talk about snails


I do. Here's Gary the snail: (Not Gary Oak from Pokemon)


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Why not



Because. Just because.


----------



## Goth

Coco is trying to steal my man


----------



## sej

Araie said:


> Well.. here is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



That's cruel


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> I do. Here's Gary the snail: (Not from Pokemon)


(Not from Pokemon)


----------



## teto

Disclaimer:
Gary the Snail is NOT a Pokemon.


----------



## Araie

Sej said:


> That's cruel



I know. It's honestly kinda sad. Well, here is some snail instead.


Spoiler:  











- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> Disclaimer:
> Gary the Snail is NOT a Pokemon.



I never knew.


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> I do. Here's Gary the snail: (Not from Pokemon)



gary isn't from Pokemon in the first place


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> (Not from Pokemon)


Well, there could be someone that will post a pic of Gary Oak's face on Gary the Snail's face. IDK what I thought of. I embarrassed myself.


----------



## Nightmares

Jeremy wont reply ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305

There, I fixed it.


----------



## Goth

L CocoaBean said:


> Jeremy wont reply ;-;



I WONDER WHY


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, there could be someone that will post a pic of Gary Oak's face on Gary the Snail's face. IDK what I thought of. I embarrassed myself.



Ok


----------



## sej

Justin is trolling us again


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin, please troll these users, thank you!


----------



## Goth

I got the tags in before there are too many


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> Justin, please troll these users, thank you!



(Not from Pokemon)


----------



## Chris

Jeremy said:


> I ship jubs with the next person to post



Oi!! He's my man.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Oi!! He's my man.



No mine
HE ADMITTED IT


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin x Tina
 you're welcome guys


----------



## Nightmares

L o t t i e said:


> I WONDER WHY



HE'S NOT REPLYING TO YOU EITHER


----------



## gingerbread

I should stop procrastinating my work. well
it isn't due for a month so I should be ok >.>


----------



## sej

Lucanosa said:


> Justin x Tina
> you're welcome guys



I ship this


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> Justin x Tina
> you're welcome guys


#Howitshouldbe


----------



## Goth

L CocoaBean said:


> HE'S NOT REPLYING TO YOU EITHER



check the 7+ pages of convos


----------



## LilD

Is anyone here Bears fans? Lol


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> Justin x Tina
> you're welcome guys



I ship it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I ship this


----------



## Vizionari

StarryWolf said:


> I ship this



no


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> I ship this



I think Justin just dumped you for Tina.... sorry ))))):


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> I think Justin just dumped you for Tina.... sorry ))))):


NEVER


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> I ship this


To each is own. Justin x Tina is the correct formula.


----------



## Goth

Justin is Tina's
Jeremy is mine
Jas0n is single


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> NEVER



too late ))): my condolences though


----------



## Chris

Lucanosa said:


> I think Justin just dumped you for Tina.... sorry ))))):



Pfft, don't kid. He was mine from the start she never had a chance.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Juswolf is better then Jina OBVIOUSLY


----------



## boujee

where's the fanficton!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> Pfft, don't kid. He was mine from the start she never had a chance.



#juswolf forever
Not Jina


----------



## Vizionari

Tina said:


> Pfft, don't kid. He was mine from the start she never had a chance.



You go, Tina. (;


----------



## sej

StarryWolf said:


> Juswolf is better then Jina OBVIOUSLY



Jina is better sorry to say


----------



## Vizionari

StarryWolf said:


> Juswolf is better then Jina OBVIOUSLY



It's Justina


----------



## Nightmares

L o t t i e said:


> Justin is Tina's
> Jeremy is mine
> Jas0n is single



Jeremy is mine


----------



## emolga

i wonder what justin would say on the matter


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> #juswolf forever
> Not Jina



Jina sounds inappropriate tbh


----------



## Chris

StarryWolf said:


> Juswolf is better then Jina OBVIOUSLY



That's because you got it wrong: #Justina. Our names blend together perfectly.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> Jina sounds inappropriate tbh



Exactly
It is inappropriate


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> That's because you got it wrong: #Justina. Our names blend together perfectly.



Omg justina is perfect


----------



## Goth

L CocoaBean said:


> Jeremy is mine



plz you didn't exist till June 3, 2015


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> That's because you got it wrong: #Justina. Our names blend together perfectly.



Justina sounds like a terrible problem
Juswolf sounds badass


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Exactly
> It is inappropriate



and another reason why #Justina is the best <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tina said:


> That's because you got it wrong: #Justina. Our names blend together perfectly.


Justina sound right, don't listen to them *babies!*


----------



## Dinosaurz

JUSWOLF FOREVER


----------



## piske

Where did this thread go? xD


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> Justina sounds like a terrible problem
> Juswolf sounds badass



juswolf sounds like some old guy's fursona


----------



## Dinosaurz

P e o n y said:


> Where did this thread go? xD



Try waiting for a whole day stalking...
It made me go mad


----------



## Goth

Jeremy loves me guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction

P e o n y said:


> Where did this thread go? xD



down the drain.  the mods are purposely trying to distract us so they can sneak in some restocks/the announcement
shhhhhh just go with it


----------



## Paperboy012305

P e o n y said:


> Where did this thread go? xD


It went from hype to JUSTINA/JINA/JUSTWOLF


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> juswolf sounds like some old guy's fursona



Excuse me
Juswolf sounds cool


----------



## Pokemanz

How exactly did we get on the mod shipping topic


----------



## Dinosaurz

Pokemanz said:


> How exactly did we get on the mod shipping topic



Page 116 happened


----------



## Araie

I'm all in for Justina.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> How exactly did we get on the mod shipping topic


From talking...


----------



## Nightmares

L o t t i e said:


> plz you didn't exist till June 3, 2015



I knew Jeremy waay before that xD ha nice try


----------



## Goth

Pokemanz said:


> How exactly did we get on the mod shipping topic



us wanting justin to change his pic to cyrus so Justina would be a thing


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> Excuse me
> Juswolf sounds cool



whatever makes you happy


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> I'm all in for Justina.



Same.
#Justina2k16


----------



## Goth

L CocoaBean said:


> I knew Jeremy waay before that xD ha nice try



you're like his little sister more like a pest 

and I'm his lover


----------



## piske

OOOH lawd have this event commence soon~~~~~


----------



## ZetaFunction

First person to quote this gets 1 tbt (idek)


----------



## Araie

To be honest with you StarryWolf, Juswolf sounds just.. awful.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> First person to quote this gets 1 tbt (idek)



Hm


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> First person to quote this gets 1 tbt (idek)



Dang it!


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> Hm



when you're poor af


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> To be honest with you StarryWolf, Juswolf sounds just.. awful.



TBH with you Araie sounds awful
Or starustin


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> Dang it!



AND WE JAV A WINNER! ;D


----------



## Nightmares

#Laremy


----------



## Pokemanz

So while all this was going on, the event was announced, seven restocks happened, three new collectibles were introduced and sold out, and Jingle delivered presents to everyone posting in the 'Jingle has arrived' thread.


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> TBH with you Araie sounds awful
> Or starustin



It looks cool!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Why don't Tina just change her avatar to this?







That way, they can both still be shipped with a cat attacking a kid avatar.


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> AND WE JAV A WINNER! ;D



Because logic!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Pokemanz said:


> So while all this was going on, the event was announced, seven restocks happened, three new collectibles were introduced and sold out, and Jingle delivered presents to everyone posting in the 'Jingle has arrived' thread.



Yeah probably


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> TBH with you Araie sounds awful
> Or starustin



OOOOOOOOOOOoooOOOOH


----------



## piske

Pokemanz said:


> So while all this was going on, the event was announced, seven restocks happened, three new collectibles were introduced and sold out, and Jingle delivered presents to everyone posting in the 'Jingle has arrived' thread.



I wish.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> AND WE JAV A WINNER! ;D



That makes no sense lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> That makes no sense lol


Jav = Have. Its punny. Javacado does this a lot! I mean it.


----------



## Araie

emolga said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOoooOOOOH



I burned her first.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jav = Have. Its punny. Javacado does this a lot! I mean it.



Huh? What are you on about


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jav = Have. Its punny. Javacado does this a lot! I mean it.



Yeah.  X'D


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jav = Have. Its punny. Javacado does this a lot! I mean it.



It's true. I've seen him do it quite a bit in the LINE celebration I participated in.


----------



## emolga

Araie said:


> I burned her first.



have you ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## Pokemanz

Jav has been punny since the day I joined.


----------



## Araie

emolga said:


> have you ever heard of sarcasm?



Apparently not. Sorry, I usually cannot tell seriousness from when someone is being sarcastic online..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Last year's TBT Christmas, the banner had Jingle on it, and it said. "*Jav* a Murray Jubsmas" Its all of one of the popular members combined to say that"


----------



## Goth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Last year's TBT Christmas, the banner had Jingle on it, and it said. "*Jav* a Murray Jubsmas" Its all of one of the popular members combined to say that"


kms all the way


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Last year's TBT Christmas, the banner had Jingle on it, and it said. "*Jav* a Murray Jubsmas" Its all of one of the popular members combined to say that"



I know about Jav and The puns, it makes no sense cause I quoted first and I didn't win


----------



## emolga

guys i think my tounge is bleeding from eating so many sour patch kids


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> I know about Jav and The puns, it makes no sense cause I quoted first and I didn't win



you forgot to read the fine print
oops I forgot to add it


----------



## Araie

emolga said:


> guys i think my tounge is bleeding from eating so many sour patch kids



They aren't that sour..


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> I know about Jav and The puns, it makes no sense cause I quoted first and I didn't win


Oh, sorry I started it in the first place.


----------



## piske

emolga said:


> guys i think my tounge is bleeding from eating so many sour patch kids



THAT'S HOW YOU KNOW THEY'RE WORKING


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> you forgot to read the fine print
> oops I forgot to add it



What are you on about lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> guys i think my tounge is bleeding from eating so many sour patch kids


Did they cut yo tounge with knives?


----------



## Goth

NEW GENERAL CHAT THREAD

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339751-What-are-these-snowflake-things


----------



## emolga

Araie said:


> They aren't that sour..



Wow, really?


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> What are you on about lmao



don't be greedy slammint I paid you and you want more but you have 10k and I'm poor o:
LOL JK


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> Did they cut yo tounge with knives?



ya


----------



## Araie

emolga said:


> Wow, really?



Yeah, I've had some before.


----------



## teto

ayy lmao im back

this forum never stops does it


----------



## Araie

Delishush said:


> ayy lmao im back
> 
> this forum never stops does it



No, not really. Also, it's actually a _thread._


----------



## Dinosaurz

IM GOING MAD I SWEAR
I have ADHD and this is NOT good for me


----------



## ACNLover10

What restocks happened? I'm missing out on everything! ;w;


----------



## Paperboy012305

L o t t i e said:


> NEW GENERAL CHAT THREAD
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339751-What-are-these-snowflake-things


Imagine the op coming back to see this thread again, he'll be SHOCKED!

"Oh boy, i'm online again! I wonder how my recent thread is doing. *Checks thread* 0_0'..."


----------



## teto

Araie said:


> No, not really. Also, it's actually a _thread._



man
i just got _schooled_.


----------



## Araie

ACNLover10 said:


> What restocks happened? I'm missing out on everything! ;w;



There was a restock of one chocolate cake. That was it.


----------



## emolga

Araie said:


> No, not really. Also, it's actually a _thread._



Oh, thanks! We don't have the knoledge the process that, so your snarky-ness really helps!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lmao at all the smartass's here


----------



## cornimer

*Logs on for the first time today* Um...what on earth happened here?  How did a question about snowflakes turn into a battlefield?


----------



## Dinosaurz

VanessaMay18 said:


> *Logs on for the first time today* Um...what on earth happened here?  How did a question about snowflakes turn into a battlefield?



Nobody knows


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> Lmao at all the smartass's here


We all know what we're doing here.


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Lmao at all the smartass's here



Dude, just.. ugh.


----------



## Hamilton

Paperboy012305 said:


> Imagine the op coming back to see this thread again, he'll be SHOCKED!
> 
> "Oh boy, i'm online again! I wonder how my recent thread is doing. *Checks thread* 0_0'..."



0_0


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> We all know what we're doing here.



Maybe


----------



## ACNLover10

Who got the cake?


----------



## Paperboy012305

VanessaMay18 said:


> *Logs on for the first time today* Um...what on earth happened here?  How did a question about snowflakes turn into a battlefield?


It just does.


----------



## Dinosaurz

ACNLover10 said:


> Who got the cake?



Ayx68 or something


----------



## Araie

emolga said:


> Oh, thanks! We don't have the knoledge the process that, so your snarky-ness really helps!



I was just trying to help! You don't have to be rude about it!


----------



## ACNLover10

Snowflake. No one posted before this!


----------



## cornimer

chocotaco13 said:


> 0_0



Welcome to chaos that you apparently unintentionally created.  XD


----------



## teto

chocotaco13 said:


> 0_0


OP HELP


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> Lmao at all the smartass's here



tbh


----------



## Araie

I'm out.


----------



## teto

emolga said:


> tbh



tbh, it's true


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey look, i'm on the top 10 posters today thx to this! ^o^


----------



## piske

I have to be out, y'all. I'll see you on the other side!!!!!! ;>


----------



## teto

sadly nobody can beat my posts today

i've been on NONSTOP
help


----------



## emolga

P e o n y said:


> I have to be out, y'all. I'll see you on the other side!!!!!! ;>



see ya!


----------



## ACNLover10

Wow, are you kidding me?


----------



## Hamilton

I'm literally so lost right now.

Me: Goes to show choir
Me: Does moderately well
Me: Gets home
Me: Checks TBT
Me: Cries


----------



## Dinosaurz

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm literally so lost right now.
> 
> Me: Goes to show choir
> Me: Does moderately well
> Me: Gets home
> Me: Checks TBT
> Me: Cries


Lol true dat


----------



## teto

If you've just tuned in, you're watching insanity on the TBT Channel.


----------



## Paperboy012305

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm literally so lost right now.
> 
> Me: Goes to show choir
> Me: Does moderately well
> Me: Gets home
> Me: Checks TBT
> Me: Cries


Aww, we're sorry about this. Stuff like this happens, it just randomly does.


----------



## ACNLover10

Noodles?


----------



## Chris

L o t t i e said:


> us wanting justin to change his pic to cyrus so Justina would be a thing



#Justina is a thing regardless of whether or not he changes his avatar.


----------



## cornimer

chocotaco13 said:


> I'm literally so lost right now.
> 
> Me: Goes to show choir
> Me: Does moderately well
> Me: Gets home
> Me: Checks TBT
> Me: Cries



Your thread went from a *punny* game to a battlefield about a restock that occurred where one chocolate cake was restocked.  Don't ask me how.  XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> #Justina is a thing regardless of whether or not he changes his avatar.



No
JUSWOLF is the thing
#teamjuswolf


----------



## Nightmares

JEREMYS MAKING A THREAD


----------



## Hamilton

VanessaMay18 said:


> one chocolate cake was restocked.



WHO GOT THE CAKE?


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Delishush said:


> If you've just tuned in, you're watching insanity on the TBT Channel.



...I just tuned back in. How nice. Btw, whatever happened to the singing and bad pun jokes?


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> JEREMYS MAKING A THREAD



OMG YES
hopefully it's happening soon


----------



## LilD

Lol


----------



## teto

Dawnpiplup said:


> ...I just back tuned in. How nice. Btw, whatever happened to the singing and bad pun jokes?



THOSE PUNS WERE FABULOUS AND YOU KNOW IT
but they just went down the drain
this whole thread did tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nope, he's viewing one.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Guys help I'm gonna die AHHH
It's taking too long


----------



## Dawnpiplup

StarryWolf said:


> OMG YES
> hopefully it's happening soon



OMG YAAAS, hopefully YAS


----------



## Nightmares

It just said 'creating thread' -___-


----------



## Dinosaurz

Nyx81 said:


> Lol




WAIT
WAS ANOTHER CAKE RESTOCKED


----------



## pandapples

Nyx81 said:


> Lol



Did you really get a second one gggggg


----------



## emolga

Delishush said:


> If you've just tuned in, you're watching insanity on the TBT Channel.



with your host, mettaton


----------



## Paperboy012305

HOW DID I TURN FROM PATIENT TO IMPATIENT!!!!????


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Delishush said:


> THOSE PUNS WERE FABULOUS AND YOU KNOW IT
> but they just went down the drain
> this whole thread did tbh



All right all right, they were _fabulous_. 
HOW ABOUT WE BRING THE BATTLE OF PUNS BACK? WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## teto

NOTHING WAS RESTOCKED
CALM UR BUNS


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Hello! How are you all doing?


----------



## emolga

Nyx81 said:


> Lol



any chance you'd sell one for all of my tbt B)


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?


We want the event NOW


----------



## Paperboy012305

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?


WRRRAUUGHHHGH!!!! That's how we're feeling.


----------



## Goth

Dawnpiplup said:


> All right all right, they were _fabulous_.
> HOW ABOUT WE BRING THE BATTLE OF PUNS BACK? WHO'S WITH ME?



*CHILL OUT*


----------



## teto

Dawnpiplup said:


> All right all right, they were _fabulous_.
> HOW ABOUT WE BRING THE BATTLE OF PUNS BACK? WHO'S WITH ME?



also YES
i'll start us off!
I'm certain these puns will be very *PUNNY*!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

StarryWolf said:


> We want the event NOW


I'm doing well, thanks for asking!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm dying I'm sorry I cannot physically wait ANY LONGER


----------



## Hamilton

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?



Absolutely awful. I feel like I'm trapped in a *CYCLONE* waiting for this event!


----------



## Araie

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?



Eh. I could be better.


----------



## pandapples

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?



Until seeing Labelle as your avatar I didn't realize your name was... hers...


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm doing well, thanks for asking!



Lawl
It's been a long day of stalking and waiting


----------



## Chris

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?



I approve of the new avatar.


----------



## teto

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm doing well, thanks for asking!



mods
y u troll us


----------



## ZetaFunction

X'D I go to take care of something and come back and all the mods are watching this
#MindBlown


----------



## Dawnpiplup

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?



Hello Mod!  we're currently very impatient on the Winter event, and now we're starting the battle of the puns again!


----------



## Nightmares

ALL 4 MODS ARE HERE OMG


----------



## Hamilton

4 Mods on one thread. I feel honored.

#Justina
#Cyrusfund
#Justgiveustheflakes


----------



## LaBelleFleur

pandapples said:


> Until seeing Labelle as your avatar I didn't realize your name was... hers...


I actually wasn't even thinking about her when I made my name. It means 'the pretty flower' in French. ^^


Tina said:


> I approve of the new avatar.


Thanks!


----------



## ZetaFunction

chocotaco13 said:


> 4 Mods on one thread. I feel honored.
> 
> #Justina
> #Cyrusfund
> #Justgiveustheflakes



I feel honored just to be here in the presence of them all
//bows down to mods


----------



## emolga

when u want to be part of the mod icon squad but ur not a mod


----------



## Justin

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello! How are you all doing?



Good, thanks. You?


----------



## Hamilton

Justin said:


> Good, thanks. You?



CYRUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guys. LaBelleFleur has the "deal with it" glasses. Maybe shes telling us to deal with the event *NOT* coming today.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mods can be annoying a lot.
Especially when they tell you to 'reconsider' your actions and ban you when you don't even know what you was banned for because it's hidden in the infraction part of your profile. So I just assumed I was so sexy and amazing.
But sometimes mods can be cool


----------



## brownboy102

Oh sweet Jesus above
20 viewers


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Good, thanks. You?



Idk if this is trolling or not


----------



## Araie

chocotaco13 said:


> CYRUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



I like the attack cat better.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Geez, with all these posts, we could all be *FLOODED* by it!


----------



## strawberrywine

I stayed up all night for the thread (currently 5:39am here) 
this has to be worth it


----------



## Paperboy012305

White Claw said:


> I stayed up all night for the thread (currently 5:39am here)
> this has to be worth it


Ouch. Get some rest! D:


----------



## LaBelleFleur

chocotaco13 said:


> CYRUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


#Justin4Cyrus2k15


----------



## brownboy102

Dawnpiplup said:


> Geez, with all these posts, we could all be *FLOODED* by it!


Yeah! Tell these people to stop *RAINING* with spam posts!

That was terrible


----------



## cornimer

Who got the other cake?  

I clicked purchase but it never went in my cart.


----------



## Nightmares

I like how the mods are chatting with each other xD
This will become their thread soon


----------



## ZetaFunction

White Claw said:


> I stayed up all night for the thread (currently 5:39am here)
> this has to be worth it



@Mods: see what you're making everyone go through??
just post the bloody thing already


----------



## The Hidden Owl

this waiting is making me *FLAMING* mad!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm gonna  explode in a minute


----------



## Hamilton

Yeah,

Do your mods troll you?
Have you ever stayed up for 12 hours to never see an event get announced?
Are you sick of Justina not being a thing?

Call ChocoTaco Law Firm now for the low low price of 666 TBT per second and we'll put and end to your rude mods.


----------



## Justin

The Hidden Owl said:


> this waiting is making me *FLAMING* mad!



Fire Festival is over mate.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sparro said:


> Yeah! Tell these people to stop *RAINING* with spam posts!
> 
> That was terrible



I would, but then it could be a bit *STORMY* in this thread a bit.


----------



## emolga

VanessaMay18 said:


> Who got the other cake?
> 
> I clicked purchase but it never went in my cart.



Nyx again


----------



## pandapples

LaBelleFleur said:


> I actually wasn't even thinking about her when I made my name. It means 'the pretty flower' in French. ^^



Ahh. Cute coincidence


----------



## cornimer

emolga said:


> Nyx again



ACTUALLY???? Wow.  How do they do that?


----------



## Paperboy012305

GET ON WITH THE DANG THREAD. WE'RE OUT HERE IN THE COLD SNOW AND WE'RE GETTING *FROSTBITE* HERE!!!! ;-; (I'M SO SORRY....)


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Fire Festival is over mate.



And I am hoping for this one to begin


----------



## emolga

btw sorry for being salty dont ban me


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> GET ON WITH THE DANG THREAD. WE'RE OUT HERE IN THE COLD SNOW AND WE'RE GETTING *FROSTBITE* HERE!!!! ;-;



best pun yet, you deserve a *COOL* award!


----------



## emolga

VanessaMay18 said:


> ACTUALLY???? Wow.  How do they do that?



No clue


----------



## Chris

chocotaco13 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Do your mods troll you?
> Have you ever stayed up for 12 hours to never see an event get announced?
> *Are you sick of Justina not being a thing?*
> 
> Call ChocoTaco Law Firm now for the low low price of 666 TBT per second and we'll put and end to your rude mods.



#Justina is already a thing.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> #Justina is already a thing.




Noo


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> best pun yet, you deserve a *COOL* award!


Arr, *Shiver* me *timburrs*. Thx! (I did it again! With pirate language give me another *cool* award!)


----------



## skarmoury

White Claw said:


> I stayed up all night for the thread (currently 5:39am here)
> this has to be worth it



Aww yass good morning to all of you... morning timezones out there!
(it's 5:45 am here hello hello)
Can't wait for announcements! I know a lot of you are excited (as am I!!) but it's best to be patient. <3


----------



## Hamilton

Tina said:


> #Justina is already a thing.



Then maybe the price should be lowered to 333 TBT per second. Does that sound more reasonable? :/


----------



## brownboy102

Tina said:


> #Justina is already a thing.



WOAH WOAH WOAH REALLY
SHIPSHIPSHIPSHIPSHIPSHIPSHIP


----------



## Sholee

wows this thread is insane, 170+ pages, i thought there was something huge going on.


----------



## sej

Tina said:


> #Justina is already a thing.



I ship it


----------



## teto

These puns are just *HEATING* up!


----------



## emolga

I'm getting frozen up from sitting on my couch for three hours!


----------



## gingerbread

@ this thread:


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Arr, *Shiver* me *timburrs*. Thx! (I did it again! With pirate language give me another *cool* award!)



Aye!  Your *STUNNING* puns are so ELECTRIC!


----------



## Vizionari

I've spent almost two hours doing homework, still no event up ;;


----------



## sej

gingerbread said:


> @ this thread:



Yep


----------



## Paperboy012305

gingerbread said:


> @ this thread:


Aren't all puns bad?


----------



## Hamilton

I just wonder:

How did a humble little thread about a future event that I noticed *SNOWBALL* into this?


----------



## ZetaFunction

chocotaco13 said:


> I just wonder:
> 
> How did a humble little thread about a future event that I noticed *SNOWBALL* into this?



Okay, I take that back.  THIS is #BestPun2k15
You deserve a *BONE-CHILLING* trophy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I c u
> View attachment 158488



OMG

HYPE THRUSTERS ACTIVATE!!!

PLEASE PLEASE LET THIS NOT BE ANOTHER TROLL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I c u
> View attachment 158488



SOMEONE ACTIVATE THE HYPE THRUSTERS AGAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I c u
> View attachment 158488



SOMEONE ACTIVATE THE HYPE THRUSTERS AGAIN


----------



## teto

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aren't all puns bad?



Not ours! Ours are FABULOUS!


----------



## sej

I c u


----------



## sej

I c u
View attachment 158488


----------



## teto

Paperboy012305 said:


> Aren't all puns bad?



Not ours! Ours are FABULOUS!


----------



## teto

holy
yes


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Geez, the people sure are getting cranky about not getting the event sooner. I hope our puns are *CHILLY* enough to *COOL* them down.


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> I c u
> View attachment 158488



YESSSSSSSSSHSHSHSJJSJSKKLOOP


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> Okay, I take that back.  THIS is #BestPun2k15
> You deserve a *BONE-CHILLING* trophy


Do I earn 2nd place? I mean, mine was *cool* as well.


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> I c u
> View attachment 158488



YESSSSSSSSSHSHSHSJJSJSKKLOOP


----------



## ACNLover10

You're making people make horrible puns! Let the event begin before we pile up in puns!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> Okay, I take that back.  THIS is #BestPun2k15
> You deserve a *BONE-CHILLING* trophy


Do I earn 2nd place? I mean, mine was *cool* as well.


----------



## sej

We broke tbt again


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> Okay, I take that back.  THIS is #BestPun2k15
> You deserve a *BONE-CHILLING* trophy


Do I earn 2nd place? I mean, mine was *Cool* as well.

Yup. we're multi-posting.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Geez, the people sure are getting cranky about not getting the event sooner. I hope our puns are *CHILLY* enough to *COOL* them down.


----------



## sej

We broke tbt again.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm too impatient help now


----------



## emolga

he's been creating a thread for four whole minutes pray


----------



## Araie

You called?


----------



## Vizionari

Hi Fleur! I see you there


----------



## Paperboy012305

Delishush said:


> Not ours! Ours are FABULOUS!


That's *Chill*  (This is fun)


----------



## Nightmares

Yeah xD


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Do I earn 2nd place? I mean, mine was *cool* as well.



Yes!  ;D Second place goes to the *CHILL* pun made by you



Sej said:


> We broke tbt again



LOL don't scroll back up.  I glitch-merged 4 times


----------



## Araie

Here you go!


----------



## Vizionari

posts won't show up for me


----------



## teto

ACNLover10 said:


> You're making people make horrible puns! Let the event begin before we pile up in puns!



You're just jealous


----------



## Paperboy012305

These posts are so messed up. Its Un-*Cool*


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sej said:


> We broke tbt again



Aww man, looks like our *PILE OF PUNS* broke TBT. I'm sorry ;-;


----------



## ZetaFunction

Vizionari said:


> posts won't show up for me



Because the hype train destroyed TBT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> Yes!  ;D Second place goes to the *CHILL* pun made by you
> 
> 
> 
> LOL don't scroll back up.  I glitch-merged 4 times


Yay thanks!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

YOU GUYS KEEP SPAMMING


----------



## Araie

I think we may kill TBT in about an hour or so..


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Araie said:


> Oh, by the way, Justin is just viewing a thread now.



JUSTIIIIIIIN WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

MODS STOP TROLLING UUUSSS WAAAAAAAAAAAAH *legitimately cries*


----------



## teto

...
dreams crushed


----------



## Paperboy012305

Then and now.

Of course.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Y'all broke it.


----------



## sej

LaBelleFleur said:


> Y'all broke it.



You broke us.


----------



## Amilee

why is this thread so broken???? :c


----------



## teto

Because it's filled with SHATTERED DREAMS


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


> Y'all broke it.



Your fault cause your making us wait


----------



## Paperboy012305

LaBelleFleur said:


> Y'all broke it.


Should we stop? Yeah, lets stop.

PSYCH!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Sej said:


> You broke us.



OOOOOOOOOHHHH SNAAAP

#ThatFeelingWhenAModGotBurned (please don't ban me for this lol )


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dawnpiplup said:


> OOOOOOOOOHHHH SNAAAP
> 
> #ThatFeelingWhenAModGotBurned (please don't ban me for this lol )


BRB, getting the banhammer.


----------



## teto

i think we should stop hyping this up now
it's been like 10 hours


----------



## Dawnpiplup

LaBelleFleur said:


> BRB, getting the banhammer.



Oh snaps  

Halp


----------



## teto

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh snaps
> 
> Halp



Ooh, naughty..


----------



## ACNLover10

Delishush you have 400 posts today. o.o


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Delishush said:


> Ooh, naughty..



I wasn't trying to be naughty...well I guess I kinda was with the puns and stuff hehe


----------



## Amilee

never stop the hype train


----------



## Paperboy012305

WHAT HAVE WE DONE!? We're all gonna get banned cause of IMPATIENT US!


----------



## teto

ACNLover10 said:


> Delishush you have 400 posts today. o.o



I know. I have a problem.
It's almost 500 <3


----------



## emolga

im almost positive the event is gonna be announced once I'm sleeping/offline rip


----------



## gingerbread

emolga said:


> im almost positive the event is gonna be announced once I'm sleeping/offline rip



same here lmao


----------



## Vizionari

emolga said:


> im almost positive the event is gonna be announced once I'm sleeping/offline rip



same ;;


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Anyone else thinking that the mods are PMing each other about trolling us and about the holiday event lol


----------



## Hamilton

emolga said:


> im almost positive the event is gonna be announced once I'm sleeping/offline rip



Me too. I guess I just won't sleep. -_-


----------



## teto

emolga said:


> im almost positive the event is gonna be announced once I'm sleeping/offline rip



same
it's like 10 pm here and i need to go to sleep at 11 because you know school and stuff
if it's announced while i'm asleep i'm gonna flip
i was dedicated to this forum for 10 hoursss


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dawnpiplup said:


> Anyone else thinking that the mods are PMing each other about trolling us and about the holiday event lol


Those B word(S)!


----------



## Amilee

lets all just pretend we are sleeping so they'll start the event


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Well, I'm out. I've been lurking this thread for a long time now, time to look at some different threads here on TBT instead. Adios fellers~


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amilee said:


> lets all just pretend we are sleeping so they'll start the event


OK! *Logs out* (Not really)


----------



## teto

I've been on other threads
just i've been watching this one for like 10 hours


----------



## emolga

we should close this thread and then maybe they'll announce it or something idk


----------



## Paperboy012305

Delishush said:


> I've been on other threads
> just i've been watching this one for like 10 hours


I stayed on this one, like wow...


----------



## Hamilton

I live a boring life. Just announce this already. I'm about to cry.


----------



## teto

I have 501 posts today lmao


----------



## Sholee

I think it's going to be announced at 12AM to start the "12 days of christmas!"


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sholee said:


> I think it's going to be announced at 12AM to start the "12 days of christmas!"



12am which timezone xD
Cause it's 10:12pm here


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sholee said:


> I think it's going to be announced at 12AM to start the "12 days of christmas!"


Clever. And its only 12 days until Christmas as I just realized that.


----------



## teto

if it's 12 am GMT i am gonna FLIP


----------



## Amilee

StarryWolf said:


> 12am which timezone xD
> Cause it's 10:12pm here



its 11pm here


----------



## ACNLover10

They announced it!   not


----------



## Hamilton

I wonder how many posts I have. Probably a huge *PILE* of them. Sorry, that wasn't even a pun.


----------



## Dinosaurz

They are trolling us help please
I can't deal


----------



## Amilee

ACNLover10 said:


> They announced it!   not



that was mean ((


----------



## Sholee

probably PST which means it'll be 8hr 45 min away. Go to sleep people


----------



## LaBelleFleur

StarryWolf said:


> They are trolling us help please
> I can't deal


The most important job of a mod, besides not restocking the shop.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amilee said:


> that was mean ((


exactly, that what they're doing.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Wow the hype train died when I went out to finish the pasta bake.
LOL #RIP2k15WinterHype


----------



## teto

LaBelleFleur said:


> The most important job of a mod, besides not restocking the shop.



-laughs- hahahaha you're so funny 
ahahaha
aha
ah.. 
-sobs-


----------



## ACNLover10

Just felt like it. lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> -laughs- hahahaha you're so funny
> ahahaha
> aha
> ah..
> -sobs-



they restocked 2 chocolate cakes today (or 3?)
They'll probably stock a couple more sooooo we should all stay here to increase our chances of getting more


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


> The most important job of a mod, besides not restocking the shop.



TBH, when the embers were first spotted, it was around 10 hours till the post explaining went up.
Pretty sure it's be way over ten hours


----------



## teto

StarryWolf said:


> TBH, when the embers were first spotted, it was around 10 hours till the post explaining went up.
> Pretty sure it's be way over ten hours



that face


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


> that face



You know you love it


----------



## Hamilton

StarryWolf said:


> You know you love it



It's secretly actually my inner persona.


----------



## Dinosaurz

chocotaco13 said:


> It's secretly actually my inner persona.



Same


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> that face



we need that as a collectible tbh


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> we need that as a collectible tbh



Omg yes!
Jeremy make it happen


----------



## Paperboy012305

I ain't buying it if it ever was.


----------



## ACNLover10

Restock toy hammers! o:


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> I ain't buying it if it ever was.



Come on, look at it
Ofc you would


----------



## ACNLover10




----------



## Dinosaurz

ACNLover10 said:


> Restock toy hammers! o:



Not even funny lol


----------



## Hamilton

Lucanosa said:


> we need that as a collectible tbh



I would own 10 of it just so I could correctly represent myself with collectibles.


----------



## teto

Lucanosa said:


> we need that as a collectible tbh



''whatface'' the collectible


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> Come on, look at it
> Ofc you would


Can't convince me! You tried to.


----------



## Dinosaurz

chocotaco13 said:


> I would own 10 of it just so I could correctly represent myself with collectibles.



And just gift it to someone who makes no sense omg yes


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> ''whatface'' the collectible



LOL YES!
and it'll be 1 tbt per so people could spam everyone with them


----------



## Hamilton

Lucanosa said:


> LOL YES!
> and it'll be 1 tbt per so people could spam everyone with them



It would actually be 0.1 TBT so you could buy 10 for 1 TBT. B)


----------



## Dinosaurz

I want this too happen


----------



## Murray

you people are crazy

222711


----------



## Hamilton

Why are 5 people invisible. I feel like you're hiding something. ;-;


----------



## Justin




----------



## Dinosaurz

Murray said:


> you people are crazy
> 
> 222711



Hey, what does 222711 mean


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


>


HES HIDING SOMETHING THAT ISN'T THE EVENT!!!


----------



## Hamilton

Justin said:


>



EXPLAIN NOW


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


>



What is that


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


>



what is this


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin said:


>



ER MER GERD
ER MER GERD
ER MER GERD


----------



## Dinosaurz

GUYS IT SHAPPENDUDNDIDKD


----------



## Hamilton

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

OMG
OMG
OMG
PLS
NOW


----------



## N e s s

Explain right now


----------



## Dinosaurz

I can't type OMG WHAT DOES 2227111 mean AND THAT


----------



## pandapples

Justin said:


>



I want the green one.


----------



## Pokemanz

Dammit Justin


----------



## teto

Murray said:


> you people are crazy
> 
> 222711



YOU'RE CRAZY, MURRAY


----------



## emolga

either way, this thread was a great way to bond with people (uhh... maybe not bonding with certain ones, but..)


----------



## Dinosaurz

I want the blue one!
OKAY GUYS
working together, I got 222711 and that picture what does it mean


----------



## Araie

Justin said:


>



It's just the front page of the shop.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I want the blue and green fog collectibles!


----------



## emolga

Justin said:


>


damn it justin


----------



## Dinosaurz

Watch this page guys
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711
Idk what it is but could be connected


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Watch this page guys
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711
> Idk what it is but could be connected



It's a restricted page. So?


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Watch this page guys
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711
> Idk what it is but could be connected



HNNNG HYPE CONFIRM

ACTIVATING HYPE THRUSTERS


----------



## Pokemanz

StarryWolf said:


> Watch this page guys
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711
> Idk what it is but could be connected



Forbidden territory.


----------



## Hamilton

Araie said:


> It's a restricted page. So?



TINA SEND PICS OF IT NOW.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> It's a restricted page. So?



Yes but I used the code Murray gave us, it may become unrestricted soon. We don't know, I'm trying to help you guys and work it out xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, maybe it has something to do with the event. Wait and see everyone.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I love these type of hidden hunts and Easter egg hunt things ayyyy lets do this


----------



## Nightmares

What I miss


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> What I miss



ALOT
go back a couple of pages


----------



## Pokemanz

L CocoaBean said:


> What I miss



Literally everything


----------



## teto

spooky


----------



## emolga

Oooh


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Yes but I used the code Murray gave us, it may become unrestricted soon. We don't know, I'm trying to help you guys and work it out xD



Okay then.. by the way, this forums does actually have a catacomb where they store the threads of old holidays. So, that's cool.


----------



## Hamilton

Uggh. Gtg just as it's about to get announced, I'm positive. -_- I'll pop back on and hope. ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

So the picture speaks for itself, but the code... It may be a page or something, or a code we need to enter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Okay then.. by the way, this forums does actually have a catacomb where they store the threads of old holidays. So, that's cool.



It has abandoned/mod only areas.
That are voided/restricted. Yeah they also store them in the woods


----------



## The Hidden Owl

if you mods are tormenting us on purpose and are just waiting till like next week im gonna die


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> So the picture speaks for itself, but the code... It may be a page or something, or a code we need to enter.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It has abandoned/mod only areas.
> That are voided/restricted. Yeah they also store them in the woods



Yeah, I know. I actually bookmarked a page from the catacombs though, and it's viewable. (It's a page from the Halloween event by the way.)


----------



## Dinosaurz

The Hidden Owl said:


> if you mods are tormenting us on purpose and are just waiting till like next week im gonna die



Yeah well we HAVE FANCY THINGS NOW.
I need to analyse the picture a bit, the code... Not too sure, I think we have to wait for that.


----------



## emolga

Also, Justin's 'creating' another thread. They're still content with trolling us.


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah well we HAVE FANCY THINGS NOW.
> I need to analyse the picture a bit, the code... Not too sure, I think we have to wait for that.



The code doesn't redeem for snowflakes or bells, I just tried


----------



## Amilee

can something happen now pls


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> Also, Justin's 'creating' another thread. They're still content with trolling us.


Then *poof* he stops creating one.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Guys this page leads to the woods
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php333711

Yeah lol I just entered it in wrong I know
But Ayy the other page is better


----------



## Nightmares

What i miss?


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> Guys this page leads to the woods
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php333711



Where are you finding these links?


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> Guys this page leads to the woods
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php333711
> 
> Yeah lol I just entered it in wrong I know
> But Ayy the other page is better



it's sunday the thirteenth


----------



## Hamilton

---Entering Lurk---

Goodbye interacting with people.


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> Where are you finding these links?



Using the code Murray gave us lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

HNNNG
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711 IT'S ACTIVATED


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> Using the code Murray gave us lol



Wait, I missed something. What page is it on?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> HNNNG
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711 IT'S ACTIVATED



god damn it


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Using the code Murray gave us lol



He's just trolling us. By the way.. this.


----------



## Amilee

Lucanosa said:


> HNNNG
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711 IT'S ACTIVATED



what the hell is this


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> HNNNG
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222711 IT'S ACTIVATED



It worked for me once..


----------



## ZetaFunction

Amilee said:


> what the hell is this



that was the link starrywolf found.
ugh it's halloween all over again


----------



## Hamilton

It's about Grimace. From McDonalds. Pls stop.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> He's just trolling us. By the way.. this.



Oh lol
Nice, but we need to figure this out cause it could be a code.
Stap trolling people


----------



## teto




----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


>



Thank you!!


----------



## emolga

Amilee said:


> what the hell is this



it was a grimace appreciation thread


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Oh lol
> Nice, but we need to figure this out cause it could be a code.
> Stap trolling people



He is just trolling us, I promise!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Delishush said:


>


Hey, Halloween isn't until 10 months, you're WAYYY behind.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Delishush said:


>



Omg I love this song



Does anyone have a better photoshop? Try and unblur the picture if you can or something.
My iPad apps suck


----------



## teto

this thread now in a nutshell 
also, i've tried to convert the code into different things - binary, text, all sorts and it's unsuccessful so it's probably just a pass for something


----------



## Araie

Delishush said:


>



I approve. Put it on 1.25 speed. It's better, trust me.


----------



## Hamilton

Do you like Grimace?
*I guess*
When did you last watch The Wacky Adventures of Ronald McDonald - The Legend of Grimace Island?
*Never *
Are you a Hamburgler for fun?
*Only occasionally*
Do you want fries with that?
*Of course*
What is your favourite colour?
*Potato*
Have you tried the McFish?
*Who hasn't?*
Do you still praise Grimace as your god?
*Grimace is the one and only savior*
What is your favourite movie featuring Grimace?
*Whichever one has him!*
Are you craving my mcnuggies?
*I DESIRE YOUR NUGS.*


----------



## ZetaFunction

Delishush said:


> this thread now in a nutshell
> also, i've tried to convert the code into different things - binary, text, all sorts and it's unsuccessful so it's probably just a pass for something



'Grimace' as a code doesn't redeem anything.
The mods are probably trolling with us


----------



## teto

Araie said:


> I approve. Put it on 1.25 speed. It's better, trust me.



you're right


----------



## Goth

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339904-Why-the-staff-trolling

help me please


----------



## Amilee

grimace is creepy..


----------



## Nightmares

Someone gimme dat Murray code


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> Someone gimme dat Murray code



222711


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> Someone gimme dat Murray code



What?
The
222711 he posted?


----------



## aleshapie

What is the code for?!


----------



## jiny

hi


----------



## Araie

aleshapie said:


> What is the code for?!



I bet it's for nothing. Just messing with us.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> hi



Hi again!


----------



## Dinosaurz

aleshapie said:


> What is the code for?!



What I'm trying to figure out, could be a redemption code, could be a page ID, we don't know.


----------



## ZetaFunction

L o t t i e said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339904-Why-the-staff-trolling
> 
> help me please



the url won't let me view it??


----------



## teto

THIS THREAD NOW:


----------



## Nightmares

Lmao he's such a troll


----------



## Dinosaurz

Stap trolling people
I'm here trying to help


----------



## ZetaFunction

Testing

that's the color of 222177 ^


----------



## Araie

Delishush said:


> THIS THREAD NOW:



Oh my god.. this is amazing.


----------



## Dinosaurz

testing if its a hex code
Probably not but worth a try
Oh I failed at making it, thanks luca


----------



## emolga

Lucanosa said:


> Testing
> 
> that's the color of 222177 ^



??

Didn't work


----------



## Jacob

The code leads to a thread labeled Grimace posted by *Murray* (I think the date of the thread was 8-9-2014 or something like that but I could be wrong). It features that purple thing from McDonalds. I saw Tina was viewing it so I went in and now its closed so it was just a joke.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?*222711-Grimace*/page1
(that was my search history)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> The code leads to a thread labeled Grimace posted by *Murray*. It features that purple thing from McDonalds. I saw Tina was viewing it so I went in and now its closed so it was just a joke.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?*222711-Grimace*/page1



Ohh lol
That's what it was. Okie, not funny Murray
BUT THE PICTURE DOE


----------



## ZetaFunction

watch, the event rolls out and no new collectibles are released :')


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> watch, the event rolls out and no new collectibles are released :')



HALLOWEEN ALL OVER AGAIN
TBH the Spell'ectibles were released but they were crap


----------



## Araie

The picture is just the front of the shop!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Maybe the Christmas collectables are ball ball ornament things? Would explain the colour


----------



## Nightmares

STOP TROLLING GAH


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> The picture is just the front of the shop!



Nooo the colours don't match it.


----------



## Araie

Yeah, but just look at the formation of the pictures. 







See?


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Nooo the colours don't match it.



yeah, if you compare all of the shops and any possible pictures taken, they don't have the same colors.

and ornament collectibles would be nice, but I really was looking forward to a snowflake collectible


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> Yeah, but just look at the formation of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?


OMG
I'm pretty sure we all knew along it was.... *facepalm*
It's the collectables that we are looking from, we know it's the shop Einstein.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> Yeah, but just look at the formation of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?



top middle is green when it should be red/brown for choco cake, or gray for user title change.
it doesn't all add up


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> yeah, if you compare all of the shops and any possible pictures taken, they don't have the same colors.
> 
> and ornament collectibles would be nice, but I really was looking forward to a snowflake collectible



That would be pretty cool! I just don't exactly understand why he would leak something like that though.. it just doesn't quite.. fit.


----------



## roseflower

Araie said:


> Yeah, but just look at the formation of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?



Does that mean there will be 6 new collectibles?


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> OMG
> I'm pretty sure we all knew along it was.... *facepalm*
> It's the collectables that we are looking from, we know it's the shop Einstein.



Well, seemed as if you were making a "big deal" out of it. Please, don't do something like this again..


----------



## Dinosaurz

roseflower said:


> Does that mean there will be 6 new collectibles?



I think the first one is the Christmas light, idk if the colours match up but it could be the Christmas lights we have


----------



## ZetaFunction

Araie said:


> That would be pretty cool! I just don't exactly understand why he would leak something like that though.. it just doesn't quite.. fit.



Well, they leaked the hammer release and said it'd be a ton of tbt to buy it, so I wouldn't be shocked if they released this just to toy with us


----------



## Dinosaurz

Araie said:


> Well, seemed as if you were making a "big deal" out of it.



Yeah we need to know what the collectables are, not that it's the shop.


----------



## jiny

WHAT HAPPENED JEBUS


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> Well, they leaked the hammer release and said it'd be a ton of tbt to buy it, so I wouldn't be shocked if they released this just to toy with us



Now that I didn't know. So, I think it could be all in all possible.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> WHAT HAPPENED JEBUS



Everything


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah we need to know what the collectables are, not that it's the shop.



Oh, I see what you mean now..


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sugarella said:


> WHAT HAPPENED JEBUS



the mods trolling/toying with us with codes and collectible hints


----------



## Nightmares

These collectibles are gonna be permanent, right?  
Not like the lights ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> These collectibles are gonna be permanent, right?
> Not like the lights ;-;



I think so


----------



## roseflower

StarryWolf said:


> I think the first one is the Christmas light, idk if the colours match up but it could be the Christmas lights we have



Yeah true, at least one of those is the christmas light, so  it could be 5 new collectibles^^


----------



## jiny

this lollipop is spicy omfg


----------



## Heyden

Outline pls


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> this lollipop is spicy omfg



Random lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> Outline pls



Wat


----------



## ZetaFunction

L CocoaBean said:


> These collectibles are gonna be permanent, right?
> Not like the lights ;-;



They said there'd be some permanent collectibles released as prizes.... so probably.  Hopefully.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

it's 6 PM and i'm listening to an ancient band
the offspring


----------



## Hamilton

I actually have to go. D: 

GOD DANG IT, LANGUAGE ARTS!


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> Random lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wat




well idk what's going on and im too lazy to read back
so im saying random crap


----------



## ZetaFunction

// when theres 20 people stalking this thread and not posting
cr33py


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Lucanosa said:


> // when theres 20 people stalking this thread and not posting
> cr33py



im not stalking im just listening to mewsic lmao


----------



## jiny

Lucanosa said:


> // when theres 20 people stalking this thread and not posting
> cr33py



cr33py if i say so myself


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> // when theres 20 people stalking this thread and not posting
> cr33py



Lmao yeah xD


----------



## Justin

Lucanosa said:


> Well, they leaked the *hammer* release and said it'd be a ton of tbt to buy it, so I wouldn't be shocked if they released this just to *toy* with us



Was that on purpose?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lucanosa said:


> // when theres 20 people stalking this thread and not posting
> cr33py


That's me, IDK what to say. Just listening to VGM throughout the whole day.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> Was that on purpose?



Justinnnn release the event now plz


----------



## roseflower

I love the new banner with Jingle, I wonder what`s inside those 2 gifts?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

roseflower said:


> I love the new banner with Jingle, I wonder what`s inside those 2 gifts?



the new collectibles


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Justin said:


> Was that on purpose?



you guys are probably having so much fun being inconsiderate of my hype feels


----------



## roseflower

Papyrus said:


> the new collectibles



Yes please c;


----------



## Dinosaurz

I NEED TO SLEEP BUT I DONT WANNA MISS THE EVENT *cries*
Just tell us please if it's soon or not


----------



## ZetaFunction

Justin said:


> Was that on purpose?



 yup!
why didn't anyone else see it


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> yup!
> why didn't anyone else see it



Cause the hype train is too big and WE NEED THESE NOW


----------



## piske

Ah, I see I didn't miss much ;w;


----------



## Mimi Cheems

why is everyone so thirsty for justin and that new event omg


----------



## Dinosaurz

Papyrus said:


> why is everyone so thirsty for justin and that new event omg



CAUSE I CANT BLOODY WAIT ANY FREKINF LONGER


----------



## ZetaFunction

Papyrus said:


> why is everyone so thirsty for justin and that new event omg



justin x winter event

amirite???


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Lucanosa said:


> justin x winter event
> 
> amirite???



yeah
 you're so thirsty for those coolectibles lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

What do we want? CHRISTMAS EVENT
When do we want it? NOW!


----------



## awesomeelle2001

Haha, getting into the Christmas spirit! I like it!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

StarryWolf said:


> What do we want? CHRISTMAS EVENT
> When do we want it? NOW!



gimme all that tbt and ill tell u wen its releesed!111 ;^)))


----------



## jiny

u guys are so thirsty

i was earlier but now tbh i don't care if they announce it or not

if they announce it, awesome
if they don't, oh well i can wait


----------



## ZetaFunction

Papyrus said:


> yeah
> **we're* so thirsty for those coolectibles lmao



why else would this hype train exist, if it weren't for everyone else?  I'm just riding the hype train anyways, I'm not the one who's driving it


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Lucanosa said:


> why else would this hype train exist, if it weren't for everyone else?  I'm just riding the hype train anyways, I'm not the one who's driving it



then who's driving the damn hype train


----------



## jiny

Papyrus said:


> then who's driving the damn hype train



it ain't me


----------



## Dinosaurz

I can pretty much drive the hype train on my own cause I get hyperactive lol


----------



## jiny

OOOOOHHHHoooooOHhHhOOOOHHH


it could be the OP 
maybe he planned for this to happen


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Papyrus said:


> then who's driving the damn hype train



JUSTIN IS


----------



## Dinosaurz

MEHEHEHEHEHEHE
I've gone crazy from waiting


----------



## Mimi Cheems

im tempted to change my username to Winter Event and just 
you know
 post here and be like

Winter Event's here!!!!!1111111


----------



## ZetaFunction

Papyrus said:


> then who's driving the damn hype train



// points to Slammint/Starrywolf
// and points to ChocoTaco for starting the thread
sorry


----------



## jiny

Papyrus said:


> im tempted to change my username to Winter Event and just
> you know
> post here and be like
> 
> Winter Event's here!!!!!1111111




that would be lololol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm sort of losing hope from this and plot resetting for a villager.


----------



## Nightmares

I want a username change so bad ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

L CocoaBean said:


> I want a username change so bad ;-;



Meh


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> I want a username change so bad ;-;



save up


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> I want a username change so bad ;-;



What are you changing it to?

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, did I miss anything?


----------



## Paperboy012305

L CocoaBean said:


> I want a username change so bad ;-;


Ooh. I'm not gonna change mine one bit. But If I ever did, I wonder what it'll be.


----------



## Heyden

WHAT HAPPENED I MISSED SO MUCH


----------



## roseflower

Haydenn said:


> WHAT HAPPENED I MISSED SO MUCH



You missed all the cookies c;


----------



## Pokemanz

I want a username change too but the name I want is taken...


----------



## ZetaFunction

Haydenn said:


> WHAT HAPPENED I MISSED SO MUCH



Hype, Starrywolf going crazy, mods toying/trolling us, and more hints to what will be in the winter event.

YASSS 2K POSTS


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ayy


----------



## Araie

Haydenn said:


> WHAT HAPPENED I MISSED SO MUCH



Grimace happened.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> Hype, Starrywolf going crazy, mods toying/trolling us, and more hints to what will be in the winter event.



YOU STOLE 2K POST


----------



## Xerolin

Holy crap..I only left for a few hours and there's still a ton of people viewing and there's been almost 2000 posts 0-0


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> YOU STOLE 2K POST



 yup!
got a problem with that?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Maybe the mods will announce it now


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> YOU STOLE 2K POST


Who will take post 2k15?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Who will take post 2k15?



Or 2k16


----------



## Xerolin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Who will take post 2k15?



Me?
Also what happened. I left around page 120..


----------



## jiny

ME


----------



## Dinosaurz

KawaiiLotus said:


> Me?
> Also what happened. I left around page 120..



A lot, Justin released a blurred photo of some collectables


----------



## The Hidden Owl

i just got a yoshi egg for free

gg me


----------



## jiny

heyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> i just got a yoshi egg for free
> 
> gg me


from who omfg??


----------



## Dinosaurz

The Hidden Owl said:


> i just got a yoshi egg for free
> 
> gg me


How


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just got Chadder from plot resetting, now waiting for event.

Hey look.

*I GOT THE 2K15 POST!*


----------



## Xerolin

Now?


----------



## jiny

LOL


----------



## Dinosaurz

16?
Nope I failed


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just got Chadder from plot resetting, now waiting for event.





KawaiiLotus said:


> Now?



frick u


----------



## emolga

The Hidden Owl said:


> i just got a yoshi egg for free
> 
> gg me



whoa how


----------



## Shimmer

Wtf did I miss something?


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> What are you changing it to?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, did I miss anything?



Hmm...well I'm no where near 1200TBT so I haven't decided yet xD


----------



## Araie

The Hidden Owl said:


> i just got a yoshi egg for free
> 
> gg me


That's cool!


----------



## Xerolin

StarryWolf said:


> A lot, Justin released a blurred photo of some collectables



What page


----------



## jiny

Shimmer said:


> Wtf did I miss something?



2k15 post


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> Hmm...well I'm no where near 1200TBT so I haven't decided yet xD



Well, do you really want to change it?


----------



## King Dorado

Papyrus said:


> im tempted to change my username to Winter Event and just
> you know
> post here and be like
> 
> Winter Event's here!!!!!1111111



but that could backfire- people be all like "THIS Winter Event is so lame!"


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sugarella said:


> 2k15 post


Which of course, belongs to me. Thx Chadder!


----------



## Xerolin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Which of course, belongs to me. Thx Chadder!



I got 2k16 post


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mods are trolling so bad


----------



## Hamilton

Nothing happened while I was away? Good.


----------



## jiny

chocotaco13 said:


> Nothing happened while I was away? Good.



The 2,015th post happened lol


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> Well, do you really want to change it?



Yeah I do. I just want a one word, simple username.

I don't like the 'L' and how the 'CocoaBean' doesn't have spaces


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> Mods are trolling so bad


I told ya he was going to quit making the thread he was making.

If there was an award for "Member who trolled the most" on the Bell Tree People Choice Awards, you know who it'll be.


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah I do. I just want a one word, simple username.
> 
> I don't like the 'L' and how the 'CocoaBean' doesn't have spaces



Hmm... okay.


----------



## Nightmares

SUGGESTIONS?1?1?1?

jk


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> SUGGESTIONS?1?1?1?
> 
> jk



Apologies, the lani X Justin tag exists


----------



## The Hidden Owl

i swear this is the fastest growing thread ever


----------



## Nightmares

EMOLGA GAVE ME 1200TBT GUYS GUYS


----------



## Paperboy012305

The Hidden Owl said:


> i swear this is the fastest growing thread ever


Naw, there are others. Remember being in the Easter Egg Hunt Thread?


----------



## Hamilton

The Hidden Owl said:


> i swear this is the fastest growing thread ever



And it all started just because of a couple stupid puns. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> EMOLGA GAVE ME 1200TBT GUYS GUYS



Emolga wtf. Why are you so nice? It's disgusting.


----------



## Paperboy012305

chocotaco13 said:


> And it all started just because of a couple stupid puns. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Emolga wtf. Why are you so nice? It's disgusting.


You disgust me for disgusting Emolga. SHE WAS TRYING TO HELP!!!


----------



## Nightmares

WHAT SHOULD MY NEW USERNAME BE AHH


----------



## emolga

chocotaco13 said:


> And it all started just because of a couple stupid puns. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Emolga wtf. Why are you so nice? It's disgusting.



 Ppft, you would probably say otherwise if you've seen my sassiness on this thread.


----------



## Hamilton

L CocoaBean said:


> WHAT SHOULD MY NEW USERNAME BE AHH



JUSTINA

MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Paperboy012305

L CocoaBean said:


> WHAT SHOULD MY NEW USERNAME BE AHH


L Cocoa Puffs. JK!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

L CocoaBean said:


> WHAT SHOULD MY NEW USERNAME BE AHH



too late

they're out of stock as of the last direct. ;;


----------



## Pokemanz

Are we giving out tbt for new usernames?? Too bad I can't change mine. ):


----------



## Nightmares

The Hidden Owl said:


> too late
> 
> they're out of stock as of the last direct. ;;



Pasta changed their name a few hours ago


----------



## emolga

The Hidden Owl said:


> too late
> 
> they're out of stock as of the last direct. ;;



Really? Oh. That was a waste.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

emolga said:


> Really? Oh. That was a waste.



lel at least i got someone


----------



## emolga

The Hidden Owl said:


> lel at least i got someone



damn u


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> Really? Oh. That was a waste.



Noo someone changed it a few hours ago!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

L CocoaBean said:


> Pasta changed their name a few hours ago



how bout like jiji from kiki's delivery service? or like bubble tea


----------



## tearypastel

damn emolga you're literally so nice omg


----------



## Hamilton

Back to homework. Stop being a distraction! D:<


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> EMOLGA GAVE ME 1200TBT GUYS GUYS



WAT


----------



## jiny

i want to change my username to "pineapple" idk why


----------



## Nightmares

IM SO EXCITED 

FORGOT THE EVENT IM CHANGING MY USERNAME


----------



## emolga

tearypastel said:


> damn emolga you're literally so nice omg



Oh, thanks!


----------



## Hamilton

TBT is literally soooo alluring.

Haha! Vocab word usage!


----------



## tearypastel

and what about cocoa or choco? nice names


----------



## Nightmares

Sugarella said:


> i want to change my username to "pineapple" idk why



*COUGH*thirsty*COUGH*

jk jk don't hate me <33333


----------



## emolga

All I'm hoping is that there might be a choco cake restock sometime so I don't have to pay the scalper price of 3.5k..


----------



## aleshapie

KawaiiLotus said:


> WAT



OMG! I am in LOVE with your sig! Killian is my bae! In LOOOOVE!


----------



## Xerolin

chocotaco13 said:


> JUSTINA
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN



UES LANI
PLEASE
TAKE KNOWLEDGE FROM YOUR SOULMATE, MOI


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> All I'm hoping is that there might be a choco cake restock sometime so I don't have to pay the scalper price of 3.5k..



You better be rich, or I'll feel bad xD


----------



## Heyden

Someone post that blurry shop thing pls


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> You better be rich, or I'll feel bad xD



Nothing in my wallet unfortunately. But hey, there's still hope!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

L CocoaBean said:


> You better be rich, or I'll feel bad xD



or you could do The Bell Tree Forums

that isnt taken


----------



## Xerolin

aleshapie said:


> OMG! I am in LOVE with your sig! Killian is my bae! In LOOOOVE!



Jas <3
Come, Fangirl and drool at him with me


----------



## emolga

*abd, whoops


----------



## pandapples

Justin said:


>



Here you go.


----------



## Nightmares

The Hidden Owl said:


> or you could do The Bell Tree Forums
> 
> that isnt taken



I'm dying


----------



## emolga

wait, so you can buy a username change, right?


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> *abd, whoops



Wow you're so generous <333333
My heart is beating so fast lmao thank you


----------



## Xerolin

pandapples said:


> Here you go.



Ornament..
Candy cane..
Christmas tree
Stocking
Chimney?
Just some guesses of looking at the colors and stuff


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> wait, so you can buy a username change, right?



Yep!


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> Yep!



Okay, yay!


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> Wow you're so generous <333333
> My heart is beating so fast lmao thank you



Traitor


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm thinking I might change my name to Nat with spaces if I can ever get enough spare TBT for a username change...


----------



## Mimi Cheems

pandapples said:


> Here you go.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Didn't somone say that the username change was sold out? Its unlimited.


----------



## jiny

Papyrus said:


>


image is broken lel


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Sugarella said:


> image is broken lel



not anymore :^)


----------



## jiny

Papyrus said:


> not anymore :^)


----------



## emolga

Paperboy012305 said:


> Didn't somone say that the username change was sold out? Its unlimited.



Yeah, they were joking


----------



## Xerolin

Hi Jeremy
Justina is also online
We hate all of you
except lani
<3


----------



## Nightmares

I kinda wanna get something japanese
Or is that too weeaboo


----------



## Hamilton

Does anyone have anything to talk about? I'm bored and don't want to become educated.


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> Yeah, they were joking


Oh yeah. Joking, I can never seem to not fall for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chocotaco13 said:


> Does anyone have anything to talk about? I'm bored and don't want to become educated.


Do you wanna fail you test?


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> I kinda wanna get something japanese
> Or is that too weeaboo



#Justina2k16
I'll make a poll
Justina, L Cocoapuff , or something Japanese


----------



## Paperboy012305

KawaiiLotus said:


> #Justina2k16
> I'll make a poll
> Justina, L Cocoapuff , or something Japanese


.... I was kidding about the 2nd one....


----------



## Hamilton

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah. Joking, I can never seem to not fall for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do you wanna fail you test?



Tbh, I already have a pretty good grip on clauses. Subordinate and independent, what sets them apart, the four relative pronouns, ect. I just don't want to do homework. xD


----------



## emolga

Guys, if anyone gets a choco cake from a restock that I'll probably somehow miss, any chance I could buy it from you?


----------



## Hamilton

emolga said:


> Guys, if anyone gets a choco cake from a restock that I'll probably somehow miss, any chance I could buy it from you?



Only for 6969 TBT


----------



## Nightmares

KawaiiLotus said:


> #Justina2k16
> I'll make a poll
> Justina, L Cocoapuff , or something Japanese



JUSTINA WTF


----------



## Paperboy012305

chocotaco13 said:


> Tbh, I already have a pretty good grip on clauses. Subordinate and independent, what sets them apart, the four relative pronouns, ect. I just don't want to do homework. xD


We all don't, but its mandatory to if you want a good college!


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> Guys, if anyone gets a choco cake from a restock that I'll probably somehow miss, any chance I could buy it from you?



I owe you, so yeah xD


----------



## emolga

chocotaco13 said:


> Only for 6969 TBT


----------



## ACNLover10

2100!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

L CocoaBean said:


> JUSTINA WTF



Jeremelle ;^)


----------



## ACNLover10

Dang it!


----------



## Nightmares

Crappy suggestions so far xD


----------



## emolga

ACNLover10 said:


> Dang it!



69 kid beat you to it


----------



## Mimi Cheems

L CocoaBean said:


> Crappy suggestions so far xD



JeREMELLE


----------



## Xerolin

I made the poll X,D
It's in the bell tree HQ


----------



## The Hidden Owl

THE EVENT IS UP IOMOSODFGSOBIOGAWERH


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> I owe you, so yeah xD



Don't worry about it!!! Spend it on the username change!


----------



## Nightmares

WHAT U TROLLING


----------



## Goth

rip


----------



## The Hidden Owl

L o t t i e said:


> rip


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> Don't worry about it!!! Spend it on the username change!



Cakes are only....how much....?


----------



## Paperboy012305

The Hidden Owl said:


> THE EVENT IS UP IOMOSODFGSOBIOGAWERH


DON'T FALL FOR IT, IT BE A TRAP!


----------



## emolga

L CocoaBean said:


> Cakes are only....how much....?



Choco cake is 129 so yeah.


----------



## jiny

guys im so sad


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> guys im so sad



Why


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> Choco cake is 129 so yeah.



Yeah...I'm short...sorry ;-;


----------



## emolga

Sugarella said:


> guys im so sad



huh, why?


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> Why



because school's tomorrow and i really don't want to go ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> because school's tomorrow and i really don't want to go ;-;



Then don't, act Sick


----------



## emolga

Sugarella said:


> because school's tomorrow and i really don't want to go ;-;


school's not too bad! just depends what you make of it


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> Then don't, act Sick



my parents aren't stupid


----------



## Nightmares

I don't want to go either blehh

Though i guess no one does xD


----------



## Xerolin

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah...I'm short...sorry ;-;



//whispers 4'6
//whispers "your waifu who is 3 years younger is a foot taller"


- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a long winter break
It's like a month
Or my teacher is being an airhead as usual XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> Then don't, act Sick


And get grounded? No thank you!


----------



## jiny

KawaiiLotus said:


> //whispers 4'6
> //whispers "your waifu who is 3 years younger is a foot taller"
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got a long winter break
> It's like a month
> Or my teacher is being an airhead as usual XD



aren't you homeschooled? or did you go into public School now


----------



## emolga

well I'm gonna go home and my phone's low on battery so i'll be gone for a bit. bye for now!


----------



## Nightmares

KawaiiLotus said:


> //whispers 4'6
> //whispers "your waifu who is 3 years younger is a foot taller"
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got a long winter break
> It's like a month
> Or my teacher is being an airhead as usual XD



//whispers **** off


----------



## jiny

emolga said:


> well I'm gonna go home and my phone's low on battery so i'll be gone for a bit. bye for now!



Bye


----------



## Nightmares

emolga said:


> well I'm gonna go home and my phone's low on battery so i'll be gone for a bit. bye for now!



Aw, bye!


----------



## jiny

//whispers no cursing


----------



## Xerolin

Sugarella said:


> aren't you homeschooled? or did you go into public School now



Homeschooled. I'm moving within a month yay 
Oh no I'm a lemon addict now


----------



## Paperboy012305

emolga said:


> well I'm gonna go home and my phone's low on battery so i'll be gone for a bit. bye for now!


Laterz!


----------



## Xerolin

emolga said:


> well I'm gonna go home and my phone's low on battery so i'll be gone for a bit. bye for now!


Bai


----------



## Hamilton

I absolutely DESPISE lunch at my school. The monitors don't pisses any sort of logic or concisence. 
They:
Don't allow us to talk during the one part of the day that were SUPPOSED to be able to socialize and interact with each other in.
Punish people for the stupidest things. "WHY DID YOU TOSS THAT PAPER TOWEL ACROSS THE TABLE?"
Don't punish the actual trouble-makers -_- That's kind of your job
Only recently have they granted us social time. It once every two weeks. The staff is acting like its the best thing since the invention of the lightbulb. 
THESE WOMEN. LORD.
That's barely the tip of the iceberg with these _kind ladies._


----------



## Nightmares

Bleepz


----------



## jiny

chocotaco13 said:


> I absolutely DESPISE lunch at my school. The monitors don't pisses any sort of logic or concisence.
> They:
> Don't allow us to talk during the one part of the day that were SUPPOSED to be able to socialize and interact with each other in.
> Punish people for the stupidest things. "WHY DID YOU TOSS THAT PAPER TOWEL ACROSS THE TABLE?"
> Don't punish the actual trouble-makers -_- That's kind of your job
> Only recently have they granted us social time. It once every two weeks. The staff is acting like its the best thing since the invention of the lightbulb.
> THESE WOMEN. LORD.
> That's barely the tip of the iceberg with these _kind ladies._



that's how my school officers are they're so mean


----------



## piske

Sooo, I am assuming nothing is happening today, huh? ;w;


----------



## Xerolin

chocotaco13 said:


> I absolutely DESPISE lunch at my school. The monitors don't pisses any sort of logic or concisence.
> They:
> Don't allow us to talk during the one part of the day that were SUPPOSED to be able to socialize and interact with each other in.
> Punish people for the stupidest things. "WHY DID YOU TOSS THAT PAPER TOWEL ACROSS THE TABLE?"
> Don't punish the actual trouble-makers -_- That's kind of your job
> Only recently have they granted us social time. It once every two weeks. The staff is acting like its the best thing since the invention of the lightbulb.
> THESE WOMEN. LORD.
> That's barely the tip of the iceberg with these _kind ladies._


My school too. Well from last year. Plus lunch would only be five minutes. O.O..but ooooohhh, 35 minute recess! Wtf..


----------



## Hamilton

Nope. Absolutely nothing is happening. I guess Joan came to town, but I haven't visited it because I've been on this thread all day.


----------



## Xerolin

P e o n y said:


> Sooo, I am assuming nothing is happening today, huh? ;w;



Cocoa is changing her username. I made a poll in Bell tree HQ


----------



## piske

KawaiiLotus said:


> Cocoa is changing her username. I made a poll in Bell tree HQ



Ha, well that's something I guess xD


----------



## Goth

this generic chat though


----------



## Hamilton

I guess that this *SNOWBALL* is *SLOWLY ROLLING TO A STOP!*


----------



## Paperboy012305

L o t t i e said:


> this generic chat though


Its insane isn't it?


----------



## brownboy102

chocotaco13 said:


> I guess that this *SNOWBALL* is *SLOWLY ROLLING TO A STOP!*



More like it's *MELTING*


----------



## Xerolin

Should I make a chatzy for this or no?


----------



## Nightmares

Can we change the name to "The Hype Train + Random discussion of stupid things

Jk


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i dont know how or why
but tbt keeps letting me reuse the stupid username change thing


----------



## Paperboy012305

chocotaco13 said:


> I guess that this *SNOWBALL* is *SLOWLY ROLLING TO A STOP!*


Are we going to bring up the bad puns again? How nice.


----------



## Pokemanz

This thread tho


----------



## Nightmares

This chat is bae


----------



## Xerolin

chocolatte said:


> i dont know how or why
> but tbt keeps letting me reuse the stupid username change thing



Omg. Lucky(?)


----------



## Paperboy012305

L CocoaBean said:


> This chat is bae


Toadette is bae. (At least to me)


----------



## Nightmares

When you buy the change, does it make you use it straight away?


----------



## jiny

chocolatte said:


> i dont know how or why
> but tbt keeps letting me reuse the stupid username change thing



-_- you changed your username again...?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

L CocoaBean said:


> When you buy the change, does it make you use it straight away?



no i think you configure it in your inventory


----------



## ZetaFunction

The Hidden Owl said:


> no i think you configure it in your inventory



yeah, you have to configure that and the user title color change in order to use them


----------



## emolga

Hey there, I'm back. Did I miss anything?


----------



## ZetaFunction

emolga said:


> Hey there, I'm back. Did I miss anything?



No, just the hype train chugging along as usual; it's slowly dying down.


----------



## Nightmares

Nope! Stil haven't come up with a definite answer yet


----------



## emolga

chocolatte said:


> i dont know how or why
> but tbt keeps letting me reuse the stupid username change thing



nooo papyrus was good


----------



## piske

Maybe something will happen @ 7... *wishful thinking*


----------



## emolga

Glad I didn't miss anything! You should make a skype for this or something. Haha.


----------



## Xerolin

I made it XD
http://us20.chatzy.com/21304015501285#0

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> Glad I didn't miss anything! You should make a skype for this or something. Haha.



Funny ninja'd XD


----------



## ZetaFunction

KawaiiLotus said:


> I made it XD
> http://us20.chatzy.com/21304015501285#0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Funny ninja'd XD



oh lawd someone save us


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Maybe something will happen @ 7... *wishful thinking*



For some reason they do release directs and events around seven.. so maybe?


----------



## Goth

it will be nine pm for me


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> For some reason they do release directs and events around seven.. so maybe?



With my luck it'll happen tomorrow while I'm at work ;_______;


----------



## Dinosaurz

Don't name it thissss it will probably get locked :/


----------



## PeeBraiin

Does this mean that there will be a restock?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Universaljellyfish said:


> Does this mean that there will be a restock?



Or new collectibles released


----------



## PeeBraiin

Lucanosa said:


> Or new collectibles released



Oh god if there's a new collectible get ready for prices to go up 389032820348xs lmao


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> With my luck it'll happen tomorrow while I'm at work ;_______;



Well.. it's actually 12 days until Christmas, so maybe they will do it?


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Well.. it's actually 12 days until Christmas, so maybe they will do it?



Haha can I have this day back then pleeeeease????


----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> Haha can I have this day back then pleeeeease????



Nope.


----------



## Heyden

Whats taking so long ;'(


----------



## ZetaFunction

Haydenn said:


> Whats taking so long ;'(



They secretly hate us, that's what


----------



## Nightmares

Oh yay the name got changed


----------



## Hamilton

LOOK! THEY ADDED A NORTH POLE  SECTION ON THE MAIN PAGE!


----------



## piske

You're right!!!!! :> It could be happening!!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction




----------



## Araie

P e o n y said:


> You're right!!!!! :> It could be happening!!!!



It is! Hooray! I was right!


----------



## Hamilton

Do you just always have that gif ready for the next hype moment? xD


----------



## ZetaFunction

chocotaco13 said:


> Do you just always have that gif ready for the next hype moment? xD



Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Paperboy012305

LETS CLOSE THIS THREAD WHEN ITS OPEN!!!


----------



## piske

Lucanosa said:


> Yes, yes I do.



I think I need to see more...whatcha got? :>


----------



## Hamilton

But... This thread is my pride and joy. ;-;


----------



## jiny

chocotaco13 said:


> LOOK! THEY ADDED A NORTH POLE  SECTION ON THE MAIN PAGE!



OMFG ITS NOT A JOKE HYPEEEEEEE


----------



## Hamilton

Also, my brother stole the computer, and my phone is pathetically low on battery, so don't be afraid if I suddenly disappear.


----------



## tearypastel

chocotaco13 said:


> But... This thread is my pride and joy. ;-;



start a Skype group


----------



## ZetaFunction

P e o n y said:


> I think I need to see more...whatcha got? :>








everyone be collectible hungry tbh


----------



## piske

chocotaco13 said:


> But... This thread is my pride and joy. ;-;



Be proud!!! We kept it going for 200+ pages lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> everyone be collectible hungry tbh



NOICE


----------



## Vizionari

Tina's creating a thread


----------



## Hamilton

Tbh, I'm just amazed that it hasn't been locked by a mod yet xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> everyone be collectible hungry tbh



WutFace is this?


----------



## ZetaFunction

chocotaco13 said:


> Tbh, I'm just amazed that it hasn't been locked by a mod yet xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WutFace is this?



that's us, being all collectible hungry tbh


----------



## Dinosaurz

North Pole OOO


----------



## Hamilton

WutFace is the only collectible I'm hungry for

- - - Post Merge - - -

JUSTIN! WHAT ARE YOU PLANNING ON DOING WITH THE NORTH POLE?


----------



## tearypastel

Justin is lurking!! Has he changed his avatar yet?


----------



## Hamilton

Annnnnd... He's gone

- - - Post Merge - - -

Justin, I saw you peep in here. I'm not blind!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Is jingle walking faster now


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> Is jingle walking faster now



Nope.


----------



## piske

Walking???


----------



## Dinosaurz

I bet for the rest of the week they are gonna leave it like that lol


----------



## Hamilton

My phone is on 4% xD

See you guys later! (Oh great. I'm gonna miss the announcement. -_-)


----------



## Dinosaurz

chocotaco13 said:


> My phone is on 4% xD
> 
> See you guys later! (Oh great. I'm gonna miss the announcement. -_-)


Rip


----------



## Pokemanz

I bet this would've happened a long time ago had it not been for this thread. C:


----------



## Araie

StarryWolf said:


> I bet for the rest of the week they are gonna leave it like that lol



I bet they are just preparing the sub form!


----------



## piske

StarryWolf said:


> I bet for the rest of the week they are gonna leave it like that lol



DON'T SAY IT THEY'LL HEAR YOU


----------



## Heyden

wow its almost been a day


----------



## Dinosaurz

Pokemanz said:


> I bet this would've happened a long time ago had it not been for this thread. C:



You are probably spot on there


----------



## cornimer

Did I miss any more single chocolate cake restocks while I was out?  XD


----------



## shunishu

it IS the end of the world.


----------



## jiny

VanessaMay18 said:


> Did I miss any more single chocolate cake restocks while I was out?  XD



You're clear.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin has a snowflake


----------



## Hamilton

Ready to spam him with VMs?


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Justin has a snowflake



No... he doesn't


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> No... he doesn't



Yeah.. He does fam


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah.. He does fam



Well I don't see it.  Could you show a pic of it??


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lucanosa said:


> Well I don't see it.  Could you show a pic of it??



Uh ok I guess


----------



## cornimer

It must be fun being Justin.


----------



## piske

StarryWolf said:


> Uh ok I guess



I saw it too.


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Uh ok I guess



NEVERMIND I seen it
he's trolling us again


----------



## Dinosaurz




----------



## Hamilton

Justin pls collectible anyone?


----------



## piske

chocotaco13 said:


> Justin pls collectible anyone?



Welcome back :>


----------



## Heyden

Just open it ugh


----------



## jiny

when will the North Pole open?? like smh


----------



## emolga

C'mon guys, give Justin a break. Sure, he's trolled you all day, but getting an event set up is probably pretty difficult.


----------



## Heyden

Tina creating thread ;(


----------



## tearypastel

going to lunch now, bye peeps


----------



## jiny

tearypastel said:


> going to lunch now, bye peeps



bye


----------



## Hamilton

Tina is meana' than Gina.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too bad nobody knows who Gina is


----------



## piske

emolga said:


> C'mon guys, give Justin a break. Sure, he's trolled you all day, but getting an event set up is probably pretty difficult.



Yes, that's why I don't think this thread could possibly have any effect on it  it probably just does take a long time!


----------



## Heyden

i hope there are present collectibles


----------



## Mimi Cheems

tHE NORTH POLE OMG!!!!!11111111111


----------



## Araie

chocolatte said:


> tHE NORTH POLE OMG!!!!!11111111111



You just noticed?


----------



## emolga

Justin's on the admin control panel. Only saw that once before and that was when he opened the North Pole.


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> Justin's on the admin control panel. Only saw that once before and that was when he opened the North Pole.



I've seen it multiple times


----------



## emolga

StarryWolf said:


> I've seen it multiple times



Nevermind, false alarm. Justin's still trolling us.


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> I've seen it multiple times



I've also seen it multiple times

- - - Post Merge - - -



emolga said:


> Nevermind, false alarm. Justin's still trolling us.



ok. he trolls us so much omg but i forgive him


----------



## piske

I feel like it's going to be super anti-climactic once it's announced xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina now also has a flake


----------



## Pokemanz

If you guys would leave him alone maybe he could set stuff up...


----------



## FireNinja1

Haven't  been paying attention too much lately...what do we know about the snowflakes so far?


----------



## ZetaFunction

StarryWolf said:


> Tina now also has a flake



cause she and Justin are in a flaky relationship


----------



## Mimi Cheems

i'm just gonna let justin take his time bc hes a cute lil bab 
 im going to get some more orange juice c:


----------



## Hamilton

I'm legit leaving now. I have to sleep for school. See you later! *Cue announcement*


----------



## Dinosaurz

chocolatte said:


> i'm just gonna let justin take his time bc hes a cute lil bab
> im going to get some more orange juice c:



You're addicted to orange juice


----------



## Goth

StarryWolf said:


> You're addicted to orange juice



woah I love orange juice and chocolate milk also I have a flake


----------



## JellyDitto

L o t t i e said:


> woah I love orange juice and chocolate milk also I have a flake



dont lie or else jingle will put you on the naughty list

- - - Post Merge - - -

oMG I LITERALLY JUST NOTICED THAT THE CHRISTMAS LIGHTS TWINKLE ON THE CHRISTMAS LIGHT COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia has 8 flakes xD


----------



## Heyden

StarryWolf said:


> Oblivia has 8 flakes xD



BLEGH


----------



## Dinosaurz

JellyDitto said:


> dont lie or else jingle will put you on the naughty list
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oMG I LITERALLY JUST NOTICED THAT THE CHRISTMAS LIGHTS TWINKLE ON THE CHRISTMAS LIGHT COLLECTIBLE



That took you a long time


----------



## FireNinja1

StarryWolf said:


> Oblivia has 8 flakes xD



No fair! No fair! * pout *


----------



## JellyDitto

i have 0 flakes im special


----------



## Mimi Cheems

StarryWolf said:


> You're addicted to orange juice



im sick omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

somebody just gift me tons of oranges until im not sick anymore lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz

I need to sleep but I can't leave it...


----------



## jiny

i keep thinking you guys are talking about dandruff flakes Dx


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sugarella said:


> i keep thinking you guys are talking about dandruff flakes Dx



I keep thinking of Cadbury flakes..


----------



## Goth

wait the lights twinkle

im gonna be a ***** and waste 29 tbt on a christmas light on december 31st 11:59 pm EST


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> i keep thinking you guys are talking about dandruff flakes Dx



Heh, did you figure out why people were donating? :>


----------



## emolga

Sugarella said:


> i keep thinking you guys are talking about dandruff flakes Dx



same!!!! dandruff flakes collectibles


----------



## JellyDitto

im a special snowflake uwu


----------



## jiny

P e o n y said:


> Heh, did you figure out why people were donating? :>



donating to me? no, what?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sugarella said:


> i keep thinking you guys are talking about dandruff flakes Dx


I thought of what it's actually called. Snowflakes.


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> donating to me? no



Haha well I guess you could get worse surprises! xD


----------



## jiny

P e o n y said:


> Haha well I guess you could get worse surprises! xD



omg what are you talking about?? im scared


----------



## emolga

JellyDitto said:


> im a special snowflake uwu



owl/owl/owlself please :3c


----------



## piske

Sugarella said:


> omg what are you talking about?? im scared



OMG nothing! I don't know why people were donating but I'm saying that it's a nice surprise!!!!!! Didn't mean to scare you...


----------



## Goth

kms dandruff flakes makes me cringe so hard


----------



## JellyDitto

someone donate .69 bells to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



L o t t i e said:


> kms dandruff flakes makes me cringe so hard



;scratches dandruff into your face while you sleep;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i am a connoisseur  of dank memes


----------



## jiny

P e o n y said:


> OMG nothing! I don't know why people were donating but I'm saying that it's a nice surprise!!!!!! Didn't mean to scare you...



Ohhh okay XD


----------



## Pokemanz

Jingle looks like a potato.


----------



## JellyDitto

_*you used to call me on my amiibo phone*_


----------



## jiny

Pokemanz said:


> Jingle looks like a potato.



Now I'll never get that image out of my head ty


----------



## Goth

JellyDitto said:


> _*you used to call me on my amiibo phone*_



don't steal my ****


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm so tired but I HAVE TO STAY AWAKE


----------



## Paperboy012305

StarryWolf said:


> I'm so tired but I HAVE TO STAY AWAKE


I hope your sleep cycle isn't messed up after that.


----------



## Dinosaurz

YOU KNOW YOU DID GOOD WHEN THE BACKGROUND STARTS TO TURN BRIGHT


----------



## emolga




----------



## JellyDitto

emolga said:


> View attachment 158520



me irl


----------



## Dinosaurz

I've given it a good chance, but I have school on Thursday and I can't get my sleep cycle completely thrown off.
Sorry I have to sleep. RIP me, we need more EU friendly stuff.
Goodnight guys, *one last check*


----------



## jiny

StarryWolf said:


> YOU KNOW YOU DID GOOD WHEN THE BACKGROUND STARTS TO TURN BRIGHT



It's been bright for me when I stayed awake till 6 am in the summer


----------



## JellyDitto

guys http://animal276crossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dank_Arowana


----------



## piske

StarryWolf said:


> I've given it a good chance, but I have school on Thursday and I can't get my sleep cycle completely thrown off.
> Sorry I have to sleep. RIP me, we need more EU friendly stuff.
> Goodnight guys, *one last check*



rip starrywolf - sleep well!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

im gonna throw up this is too much orange juice


----------



## Dinosaurz

See ya guys
OMG the birds are tweeting


----------



## Oblivia

What are snowflakes?  This is so weird.


----------



## Heyden

Oblivia said:


> What are snowflakes?  This is so weird.



Send me 8


----------



## Araie

Oblivia said:


> What are snowflakes?  This is so weird.



They are everything.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oblivia said:


> What are snowflakes?  This is so weird.



u would know you have EIGHT of them ; u ;


----------



## jiny

Oblivia said:


> What are snowflakes?  This is so weird.



dictionary


----------



## JeffreyAC

How did this thread got 220 pages since I last saw it yesterday?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> What are snowflakes?  This is so weird.


Are you kidding me? There's 8 on your sidebar! (I think that's what its called) What do you mean you don't know what snowflakes are?


----------



## Oblivia

Paperboy012305 said:


> Are you kidding me? There's 8 on your sidebar! (I think that's what its called) What do you mean you don't know what snowflakes are?



I guess I'm just a big *FLAKE*.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Oblivia said:


> I guess I'm just a big *FLAKE*.



yeah
 you should give me one c:<


----------



## piske

Oblivia said:


> I guess I'm just a big *FLAKE*.



Aww you guys don't be mean :< no one really knows right??? Other than it's probs currency for the event?


----------



## emolga

this thread


----------



## Mimi Cheems

JellyDitto said:


> no it wasnt that it was the one that said "make this the most liked post in the thread"



oh lmao


----------



## piske

emolga said:


> this thread
> View attachment 158523



dat Bluebear though...


----------



## jiny

JellyDitto said:


> no it wasnt that it was the one that said "make this the most liked post in the thread"


well that's another story



emolga said:


> this thread
> View attachment 158523



omg stop her face is hilarious


----------



## JellyDitto

*MAKE THIS THE MOST LIKED POST IN THE THREAD*

there now its less obnoxious uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

i was born to sh!tpost

- - - Post Merge - - -





me irl

- - - Post Merge - - -

justin im sorry pls dont unleash your wrath on me uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

well there havent been any posts for 6 minutes this is kind of awkward


----------



## Mimi Cheems

omg that spiderman thing will be the death of me


----------



## JellyDitto

chocolatte said:


> omg that spiderman thing will be the death of me



same


----------



## piske

I've spent my entire day here smh...I'm totally exhausted ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Think I might call it a night and head off to bed early...!


----------



## Bloobloop

UGH I CAN'T WAITTTTT


----------



## JellyDitto

i think i just killed the thread


----------



## Paperboy012305

JellyDitto said:


> well there havent been any posts for 6 minutes this is kind of awkward


Probably because people are sleeping. Duh.


----------



## JellyDitto

12 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS


----------



## Jeremy

P e o n y said:


> I've spent my entire day here smh...I'm totally exhausted ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Think I might call it a night and head off to bed early...!



Wait!


----------



## JellyDitto

Paperboy012305 said:


> Probably because people are sleeping. Duh.



there is no place for logic here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Wait!



JEREMY PLEASE


----------



## skarmoury

*peeks* Are people still commenting stuff relevant to the snowflakes...? ;u;
Also when did that North Pole board pop up? I just saw it now omg I'm so hyped c:


----------



## piske

Jeremy said:


> Wait!



Oh I hope that's not a joke, please :> mah feeeeeeeels!


----------



## Paperboy012305

skarmoury said:


> *peeks* Are people still commenting stuff relevant to the snowflakes...? ;u;
> Also when did that North Pole board pop up? I just saw it now omg I'm so hyped c:


Like 2 hours ago.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Hey guys, back to stalking this thread for a couple more minutes, but then I got to go to bed. 

Meeep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Like 2 hours ago.



Lol I just noticed the North Pole section a few minutes ago


----------



## Paperboy012305

ITS UP!!!










JK! NOW BACK TO BED!!!


----------



## skarmoury

Paperboy012305 said:


> Like 2 hours ago.



Oh! oops look who's not attentive
I bet everyone's like holding their breaths x)


----------



## JellyDitto

TIHS JUST POPPED UP I AM VEYR SCARED


----------



## Jeremy

Don't forget to like/follow our Facebook and Twitter to keep up to date with our future events as well!

https://www.facebook.com/TheBellTreeForums
https://twitter.com/thebelltree


----------

